# Woking Nuffield Part 27



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

me first


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Ali - so sorry to read your post this am  . Like everyone else I am hoping that this is not af and that you still get that positive test. Thinking of you loads today - hope your mum gets round there soon. 

lots of love, xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates

*Waiting to Start * 

NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct 
MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - Mid Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - Oct? 
Myra - 1st appointment 03/11/06
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring * 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct

*Stimming * 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

Beans on Board 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

Woking Babies
Cecilia - born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat yeah just the photographer right!!!!!   

Ali I am soooooo Sorry to hear your news, I wont say keep going until test day as I am sure you know well enough when the old witch has arrived I did on my BFN I was in Homebase at the time when I knew what had happened, let your mum give you a huge cuddle and lets hope the lottery delievers a nice win for you tonight sending you all my best.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all!

Ali my darling      I am sitting here at work with my eyes welling up    
I am really truly hoping that this is not af...I wish I could give you a big hug in person, I really do.  Its really not
bloody fare is it....you so deserve a bfp. You know where we all are if you need us hun and I am always on email.

Hope your mum gives you lots of cuddles


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

So sorry to hear your news Ali    hope you feel better when your mum comes over.

Wildcat- i thought the storm was over my House too...it was so dam loud!  The firsts time i jumped up and screamed oh my god!!  It was so bad!  Its still raining heavy too!  

Not at work today, have cystitis- keep getting it and i don't know why- never had a problem with it and now i cant stop getting it.  Not just a bit but its so bad that i have a tummy and back ache and i could cry. There is no way i could go to work!

THUNDER!!! Me no like!  i think my little house is going to be washed away. Oh and there is no satellite signal- what a boring day for me!

Em ma we are only a few days apart in starting how cute, we can be cycle buddies!

Kt any sign of AF yet?

B.x


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bendy are you on antibiotics or any other treatment? Had this last week just after starting stims and I wanted to punch someone. I've had it a few times before and its crap!
Lots of lightening on the way to woking this morning

Sarah


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NO not taking anything so i just cant understand it.  It is crap !  had to sit in the bath lat night at bloody midnight it as so bad!

Winter is definatly on its way!!


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Ok babes if you've been like that for over 24 hours you need some treatment. Have you tried cranberry juice - it helps to stop the bugs sticking to the bladder lining. Do a sample and get it up to the GP and get it tested by someone. If you leave a bladder infection too long it can affect your kidneys.
  Sorry to be a naggy woman but if its this bad it probably won't settle on its own. Even if there's no infection there some cymalon or potassium citrate sachets from the chemist will settle the inflammation. Bathing is not as good a showering as I think sitting in water helps the bugs to get into  the bladder. I can't use most bubble baths cos of this. 

Its a really poopty way to feel especially if you're being good and drinking loads of water.

Sarah x


apparently I'm not allowed to say sh*t from the look of this!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy - my friend at works got cystitis (sp) and she is on antibiotics....I'd say go and see the doc!

Wildcat - what a story about KS...     bet there is nothing that can shock you!  do you pick up many
tips from these parties


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I got some sachets so hoping that will do the trick but have an appointment for tomo as it keeps coming back and will see waht the doc says, thanks guys.xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Keep drinking that water too!  Hope it clears up....  

Kerry - fab piccie of hols...looks like a postcard....you look at that photo and then outside and its sooooo depressing !!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - I've just been into town and the rain was so bad the high street flooded in under 10 mins!! It's bloody miserable out there.  Get yourself to the docs and get well soon, also try and get a good dose of vit c daily as this helps boost your immune system. Do you still have no satellite? Mine works ok so you are welcome to pop round for coffee if you get really bored! 

NVH - nope, nothing can shock me these days - I've seen so many things! It used to though but I just got used to it! Now it mostly just makes me laugh as you do see some funny things, I still giggle at badly dressed transvestites! 

Ali - thinking of you today hun


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

The weather is      Wish i was at home tuckeed away in my duvet


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-I will pm you honey..... 

Wildcat-Try not to worry honey, i wonder whether you were having twins and the bleeding is because you have lost one   my friend had a little girl with icsi and lost a twin at 9weeks and had a light bleed 

Luc-How you getting on  

Nvh-Tomorrow is the big day for you

Bendy-Go to the dr honey but try the sachets, cranberry juice is good and drink as much water as poss to flush out the infections....its all those tight jeans honey   

Hi to everyone else


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am afraid the leg massage thing didnt work last night and we even had lots of      until 2.30 this morning so really tired now and even that hasnt worked I am going to be left all behind


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KT - sorry af hasn't shown yet - she is such an old bag! there are things that make your uterus contract like raspberry leaf tea - i wonder if that would work? I do hope you are wearing white knickers! 

Quiet on here today.

Emma, you could be right - I'm still dealing with seeing one bubs when I really was expecting 2 yesterday, I don't want to sound greedy as I'm thrilled to just be pg, but with 4 readings and those high bloods I'd sort of set my mind and got used to 2, so perhaps there was and I lost one. I'm resting today - I have some movies to watch and the fire is on!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh dear Kate, try not to panic.  You still have 9 days to go, I'm sure it will turn up in that time x

On the subject of cycles, I have another question.  My cycle is pretty regular at about 30-31 days.  The way it falls at the moment, ec/et would always be around the first week of the month which is a nightmare for me to get off work (we're not supposed to take holidays in the first two weeks of the month).  Seeing as I can't start treatment until Jan now anyway, would it be worth me having a month on the pill in order to change my cycle dates or is that absolutely stupid to start messing around with my cycle this close to treatment?


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Karen - do you get sick days?  Tell them you have to go into hospital for a few days - this is not a lie! YOu don't have to tell them what for and you should be able to self certify up to 5 days sick. If it's an issue the hospital can give you a sick note 

I just noticed you said on the pill - do you need this hun? If there is a chance you can get pg naturally then go for it! Don't take the pill!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Kt im sure it will be here soon, after your flat out session last night it will be here by tomorrow! 

Wildcat there still could be one hiding!  

Karen - use sickk days if you get them?


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wildcat - I haven't been on the pill for a while as DP has had a vasectomy (reversed in May but didn't work  ) I just thought if I took it for a month I would be able to change my cycle date, probably a bit silly but I'm still new to all this!

Thanks guys - your both probably right it is probably simplier just to go sick. If I could say for certain that I was going for an operation I'd do it like a shot  because that's not actually a lie, but because I won't know until just before what days you need off I just know it won't go down very well and that it will be an absolute nightmare picking up the pieces when I get back!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Get the kettle on im on my way round   mmmm fire 

Karen-I got woking to sign me off for 2 weeks from e/t to say i had an op as i wanted the whole 2ww of work i got full pay


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

That's a result Emma! 

I didn't realise Woking could sign me off, I thought I had to go to my own GP.  Did thaey have any qualms about doing it and what did they say on the certificate?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen is your boss male if so just say to him that you are having a opperation due to ladies reasons and you are having it done privatly and it should be carried out on X day however you have to have lots of scans and blood tests etc to ensure it is done at the right time for your system (as during the 2 weeks of Stimms you will need to be having scans at Woking every other day anyway ) so you will need time off for these appointments but will only be an hour or what ever your travel times are each time but when you have the opp you will need a week to recouperate and then you can go back to work for the 2nd week of the 2WW as it also helps you to stop going stir crazy.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-They just wrote a letter and my boss was happy with that. He knew i had ivf..hr were happy with it too. I asked Caroline to do it for me and she said yes


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon

Ali- What can I say darling. We all know how it feels and how crushed you must be. As someone who thinks this is the last go as well, I can imagine how you feel now. Definitely do the test, but if you KNOW that this is it, then take good care of yourself. I don't know how you will do this, but look after your heart.  

I went out in the ******* down rain to get a birthday pressie for my friends little girl. I opted for a book as I though toys and clothes would be in abundance. It took me 20 mins to pick the right book. Take it over there, and someone elses bloody toddler gets there first and wrecks it! Couldn't believe it. All these mothers standing there saying,"2ooh, don't do that Carys/ Megain/Tegan/Chloe". Never ming that women..Bloody intervene. Wildcats, don't become mealy mouthed liberals who let there kids do and say what they please. 

I'm just bitter because I think I would do a beter job 

I notice NVh is a bit quiet today whats going on?

How are the stimming ladies doing out there?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-You make me    think nvh is having to sit in the naughty corner at work with her hands on her head as her boss probably caught her being a gutter mouth on here yesterday


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi you two - i just got back to my desk      It was you lot yesterday going on a bout bum sex actually  
Sho - hope you got wet in the rain  

Kate - wow, that was good going on the old   front....I hope you've got a change of underwear with you cause you must
be definatley suffering from leakage!      we had a bit of a   to but it was quick in relation to your marathon and yep,
although I tried to squeeze it all out there is always some left over for when I come to work


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-   im gonna wash your mouth out with soap not soup this time


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

try it love    i'm waiting!!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha you naughty girl, no no spare knickers but I work downstairs of my three story house so I an go upstairs and change easily enough but I have to say love I have had a bath and I am perfectly clean     

Glad you got a bit of the Jiggy though.

Ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can we NOT go back to the leakage conversation, My boss is sitting opposite me and I am trying not to laugh!!  

It's quiet on here today - even with NVH and Emma around!! Must be someone else who talks a lot


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I have a bath too....i'm not a minger   there just always seems to be a little bit tucked away somewhere    
Oh I remember you working at home, very handy  AF's gotta show soon!  


Yeh kerry its you!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi Kerry    

Nvh-Next weds love your going to get it .......not what your thinking either   


Kate-Did you buy agnus catus


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH and Emma you crack me up!!

Karen - when you have your implications meeting you will be given all the dates that you will need to be there for the hospital - even your test day - this only changes if your body doesn't react well to the drugs - but this doesn't always happen so the chances are the dates you are given will be correct so you can plan in advance for this and take sick days for the ec and et.  Stay away from the pill! you might just get lucky then you won't need IVF. If you really must take it - check with woking first as it might have a negative effect on your treatment - I'm not sure but you probably don't want these drugs in your system.  Enjoy the   with no pills, no condoms - and keep fingers crossed, you never know!

Sho - no way. I will teach my kids respect and they will bloody well do as they are told! 

Hi Bendy - how are you feeling now? At least it has stopped raining here!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have my hubby getting me some today so will try that this afternoon.

There is no point me speaking to the clinic and getting the drug to sort me out as that will take me past the deadline anyway.

I would stand on my head for 2 hours if that would work!!

Kerry how funny having to keep your thoughts to yourself you will have to tell you boss that you are smiling as you love your job so much, Have they given you a new title as yet?

Ktx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

As predicted potty mouth NVH comes in and lowers the tone. No surprises there then. And I didn't get soaked thank you very much!

I'm glad to hear it Wildcat. I think it would be easy for people in our situation to spoil their children, but what I witnessed today was my idea of HELL!! It would be enough to turn you off kids altogether.

On that subject, did anyone watch that programme about the teen age mums. I flicked back and forth to CSI Miami, but found part of it a bit too much and turned it off in the end. Not strong enough for that.

Is this everyone for a meal. Poor show if it is!!

minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I did watch it sho....that girl with the baby the 14 year old wanted to give her a good   that poor baby  


Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

what date is the meal on now? 

luc


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I didn't watch that sho - it would drive me insane - I watched a show the other day where a 15 year old girl got pg and was having twins - her attitude was just so annoying I wanted to smash the tv!  Life is so unfair sometimes - she was from what can only be described as a scummy family (Dh calls them pond life) and she was surprised that she couldn't go out, and she said things like 'I spose I'll have to stay home and look after them' - no S**t ! Grrrrrrrr


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pond life and Nvh come hand in hand


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-Next weds hun


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya Luc

I think we're aiming for Wed the 18th now to try and let Minow come. She can't do anyother day than that. hopefully that won't mean that other people can't make it. 

I turned it off when one of them had just given birth and she was saying how people were right , you don't know how it feels until you've had one. that was enough for me. I don't mind admitting my jealousy.I'll probably go to hell for it, but I'm honest about how it makes me feel, there's no point pretending.

Aaahh Emma. I'm so glad you're bringing you **** friend   Or should I say botty buddy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I couldnt possibly leave him at home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - if you think I am going to put my finger up your botty and feel your pile you have another thing coming!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i wouldnt want you anywhere near my bottom let alone my pile


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Liar, I know you like a bit of the black ting!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Racist


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry to have to raise the tone but I am on for meeting next Weds:

Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH
Monkeylove

About 7.30 works best for me. 

No   for me last night as I had the mother of all headaches yesterday and last night. Not sure if it was the drugs or tiredness or stress but it was horrible. Better today thank goodness.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - boss is talking about Project Team Manager which I think is pants but still can't find anything else appropriate!! Blooming political correctness gone mad if you ask me, I'm not pretentious about my title and if you think Senior makes me sound old so what - I feel old most mornings!!

Sho - letting you know about meal by end of week... should be a yes I hope!!

Emma and NVH - Iwas saying even with   you 2 around it was still quiet so I was sticking up for you both and pointing out that you weren't always the ones who gab for England!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Emma - unfortunately I can't tell them about the IVF but glad your boss is understanding - make the whole process slightly easier.

Kate - I think that's what I'll do.  I think I would have to go back for the 2nd week even if I could get it off - I'd drive myself up the wall with worry with all that time on my hands!

Thanks Wildcat, that's reassuring.  I thought you literally didn't know the date until a day or two before.  As for it happening naturally, unlikely but stranger things have happened I suppose, although given the results of his test it would be nothing short of a miracle!

I watched that program on teen mums - unbelievable


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you want to laugh a my job title...i was a senior sales exec when i started im now an Elite sales Executive    customers always comment....try using the Elite project manager 

Kerry you better bloody come lady  

Monkey-Glad your heads feeling better hun..it wont be when we have finished eating next weds with NVH's mouth   all night


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Monkeylove - cool you're coming....ooh those tablets don't sound great and I am on a high dose   hope it gets
better soon! 

Fingers - sorry hun    that emma is such a bad influence on me  

Elite - sounds like a pack of durex


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah it does a bit  ....alright Nvh watch your lip


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm not even commenting on NVH and Emma!

This is the latest list of people wanting to have the meal next Wed

Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH
Monkeylove

Copy and paste if you want to come


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

*E*lite *P*ack *M*edium  

Just for the record I am not racist....with parents from trinidad and guyana its impossible!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry - that didn't make sense....  

I was thinking of the initials for Elite Project Manager but its Elite Sales Exec


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You are as im white


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pratt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I think you mean 'pink' !! that is if your fake skin tone has fallen off  

Pussy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

no still david dickinson honey,    

Blood clarrttt.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

calm down you too I cant believe any of you get any work done.

Kerry how about Principle project manager

Sorry I cant do Wednesday as thats my darts night but have fun and let me know all the gossip

Kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh kate, cant you come before or after darts


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh kate - come for a quickie  

Minow - you better turn up now!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Darts starts at 8pm and we have 13 games to play so I generally dont finish until 11pm not to worry I will come one day I promise, hoefully when we are all fat and pregnant.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh poo


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant you just throw a sickie that day .....pllleaaaaaaaaaassssssseeeeeeeeeee


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I am afriad I am the Captain so wouldnt look to good, plus one of the girls who works for me is in the team so she would know I was faking it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Afternoon all - boy you can gossip 
have actually had to do some work so will catch up proper later .

 bye for now.....

Deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its nice to know I will be missed though


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

I told boss I want to be Deputy Head of Event Management as I am no 2 in line to him - he made no comment and just raised an eyebrow so think that one is out  

NVH -   

Emma - Elite makes it sound very secretive - you must be like the Milk Tray man (lady version!!) OOOO Milk Tray mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

There's no way that one could be secretive with that gob


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sorry girls to change the subject but i am in shock. i just called woking because one of my invoices was wrong and they told me that they have frozen 3 blasts for me. how bizarre. apparently melanie (who is my heroine) decided to keep them an xtra day and 3 went on to be great blasts. melanie is fab btw. she has looked after our embies so well this cycle, she called us everyday day since ec. i wanted to leave her to look after them instead of having them back as she definitely looks after them better than i do. i said to dh on et day its such a shame woking can't take our embies to babies and then hand them to us. melanie is the head embryologist. i dont know if she is new but i have not seen or spoken to her till this cycle. but im hoping her magic touch has made all the difference this time.


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

I   melanie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Luc - that's fab - hope you don't need them though!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats fab new luc....don't say you love her too loud though, emma might get the wrong idea  

I think caroline used to be the head embryologist but she must be on maternity leave now - a perk of the
job I guess


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

yes fingers your right i do very much hope i dont need them. they also did develop a day late so they may be a bit slow. but they found that with all my embies they dont develop how they would expect.

nvh i thought it was leah on maternity? which one is caroline? now i am confused


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh your right about emma ill keep it quiet she might want a foursome with us and mr r


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Great News Lucy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Luc    don't forget her pile now!  

There was two of them, now caroline if thats what her name is is also fab!
If it wasn't for her assisting on freezing   then we may not have had any embies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Speaking of sperm, where's miss durex gone


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

nvh really how come? did your dh run out? i think your right theyre all great but i have a special lurve for melanie and mr c . ooh yeah that pile would def put me off dont want it falling out right in the middle of things


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

well you girls have put a little smile on my face........
Would love to come to meal
Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH
Monkeylove
AliPali

DH is on his way home so will make it short. Thankyou girls for all your love and support. I will be still popping on here to check how you are all doing. Tash will keep me uptodate anyway.
Love you all
xxxxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You lot have vwey dirty minds!!!!

Glad everyone is in a fun mood though makes Wednesday's feel better


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My dh had a VR, but it seems that when ever he was doing a SA the count would get lower and lower, so
caroline reckoned that scar tissue was starting to build up.  Everytime she saw us, my poor dh had to do
the do with a helping hand from me ofcourse    Anyway, what with the pressure/stress of performing 
and the scar tissue there was very few on the day of ec...they worked so hard to find some good wrigglers  
We ended up with 4 grade 1's so that was a big bonus  

Ali - I am sooooooooooooooooo happy you are coming     Have a lovely evening, lots of cuddles in order
for you my girl.  Take care my love


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

ali  

nvh your poor dh having to have so many  with your help  . but seriously what a nightmare. good job you have some in the freezer.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc

Great news!!! that really is brilliant. So does that mean out of all of your eggs you ended up with about 6 blasts? I bet thats really good statistically, because I know you tend to lose a lot with that procedure.

Ali I'm soooo pleased you're coming for the meal. that's 7 or 8 now. We'll have a good laugh. cheer you up


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

sho, ended up with 5 in total out of 17 embies. to be honest i dont know if its good or not. when we thought we had only 3 on monday mr c said 3 out of 17 was worrying low, so i dont think 5 is very good but its probably ok.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

just popped in ladies as stressing to find a    car at short notice and on a budget and everyone we call is sold  

Well I must have been VERY worryingly low seeing as I only got 2  

catch up tomorrow (if I can   ladies, night night

GOSH This is the evening I NEED A BLOODY BOTTLE OF WINE  

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Luc love the smilies!!   I think if this doesn't work he'll have to go under the knife next time    
Be     

PLEASE LET THIS WORK!!S

Anyway, am leaving now so may speak to you lovely girlies later...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmm. to be honest I never know what to think. you hear very often of people putting back really quite poor embryos and getting pregnant. I mean those must have managed to make it blastocyst by definition. If that same person had produced a few wonderful 8 cell grade 1's, that little old grade 4 may well have been thrown in the bin. This is why I think blast is good. It "weeds" out the ones that are good, from the ones that look good. I have put back brilliant embryos every time, and as you can see, I'm neither pregnant nor do I have a child so something is going wrong somewhere.

I don't think 5 out of 17 is bad at all. I think even the best consultants have to work to a "formula" if you like and maybe they expect a certain percentage tomake it to blastocyst stage. But, what if you only had two eggs and only one made it to blastocyst stage, well thats 50% success. Compare that with your 5, I'd say you'd come out of it better, but who am I. I still think have blastocysts to put back and freeze is great.

This Nino's, is it this one: High Street Knaphill Woking 

I want to make sure I've got the right one before I book it.
Will we all wear red carnations?

This is the latest list of people wanting to have the meal next Wed

Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi, 

sho the embryologists said 5 was good so i think your right. i am truely glad to have 3 in the freezer although i hope to god i wont have to use them. but at the time on monday mr c thought we only had the 2 as it seemed the others had stopped developing. who knows in this crazy world of ivf why oh why cant making babies be easy. 

Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat (and MrW if he can't get away from work in time)
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)

btw should i delete my smilies will i be   by the mods?


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Sounds good for the meal if I can get away from work on time next wednesday. 

I've had a crap day. My scan this morning only showed 2 good follicles which Ann cheerily said were great for IUI. Fan-bloody-tastic for a first attempt at IVF. So after a long chat with Catherine and some more blood tests we're set up for IUI on friday rather than egg collection Pooh!!!

I've had a weepy day but I'm calming down. Mr R has offered us a flare protocol on my next cycle on a high dose of drug so at least we should be able to get more done before christmas. I'm not holding out much hope for the IUI result after my previous multiple attempts. DH has been fab if a little unemotional but lots of cuddles. I'm off to centre parcs with my overlarge family on friday straight after so it should be a good weekend. 

Sarah xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Luc - that is great news about the blasts - I'm sure you won't need them though as going to blast results in higher success rates    

Cheesy - Good luck finding a car - it's a nightmare when you have a budget to stick to

Sarah - Sorry you didn't get what  you wanted today, but looking at your sig you have had a BFP via IUI so stay positive!!   

MrW will be coming to the meal as he's working from home now 

Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Glad your still coming hun  

Nvh-  

Luc-Thats great news honey  

Cheesy-What a nightmare about the car  

Sarah-Sorry you had a crap day honey   whats a flare protocol  

Off now girlies acup then out for dinner with girls tonight
Have a good evening all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh sarah hun im soo sorry, 

you must be so disapointed. i know how hard it is to keep doing the same thing when its not worked before. but it really does happen that you can try again and again and suddenly get a bfp. there really is some hope with iui, alhtough i completely understand how disapointed you must be. at least with the flare you will be able to start much quiker if you dont get a bfp. apparently for people who dont get that many follicles the flare can really make a difference. dont give up hun you will get there. it just takes them a while to work out how your body works. on my first icsi they assumed i would need a lowish dose of stims cos of my age but i actaully need quite a high dose. once they realise what your body needs it will work out much better i promise. 

lots of            and    . 

try and have a good weekend. i love center parcs its my favorite holiday destination in the world. 

luc


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Really pleased that you're coming Ali next Weds - just making sure you are added to the list!

Luc - that's fab news about your embies. I am sure you won't need them this time but this way you will have them ready and waiting for when you want another baby!

Ali
Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Emma its the short protocol that starts on day 3 with stims straight away, is that what Wildcat had this time 


Thanks Luc - I thought I was on a good dose of menapur this time before they increased it but I think they were concerned that I'd overstimulated on my last IUI so kept it lower. I'm glad I'm not the only one who needs more drugs though - thanks!!
I'm feeling more positive as the day goes on. I've downloaded Scissor sisters I don't feel like dancing onto my laptop and I'm playing it at top volume. It seems to be helping!!!

Sarah x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

NVH, had to laugh at your post about your dh sample.  Mine had to do a sample recently at home to drop off at the hospital.  After spending all day whittering on about me giving him a 'hand', he got all daft and embarrassed when the time came and ordered me out the house.  I said to him 'what a fuss about nothing, it's not like you've never done it before!'  Lets face it's, theirs is the easy bit of the whole process    

Luc, good news, keeping fingers crossed for you.  Where the hell do find smilies like that btw!!!


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hi girls.

Been trying to get on all day but internet was down again.  May be cos of weather?

Had a chance to read through quickly.

Hope you are all having a good day.  Although I'm extremely sad to hear your news Ali.  Hoping that you still get a positive test.  

I'm ok, been trying to resolve some family issues and trying to keep positive that after all that worrying about d/reg that my first scan will show everything ok.

All that time, trying to get to speak to you and I have to go now.  Hope you all have a good evening (Cheesy hope you find a car soon).

Will speak more tomorrow if you are not being too naughty. 

Love Budgie


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

karen here they are http://planetsmilies.net/smilies/obscene/ wildcat the techno wizkid found them a while back.

sarah you are definitely not the only one there is a few of us on this thread who need lots of drugs. glad your feeling a bit better.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali my love   

Had to get up to teach, feeling bit better now but still bit pants.

Sarah, I've just had ICSI abandoned due to poor response, was offered to convert to IUI but we know that can't work for us so no point. WIll be starting flare as soon as af arrives. I was on 6 ampules of Menopur so can't go any higher! Will be trying something else this time on the flare I think. similar boat eh?!

I think Sarah said she hoped to be able to come next wed so:

Ali
Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah

KT, I am so sorry that coz of me we've changed the day to a wed and now it clashes with your darts. Please forgive me  

My eyes feel very hot and achey so gona go and rest them again.
lol
Minow x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

No problem Minow, glad you are going as we will no doubt find out your mysterious name....

Hopefully good news girls I am getting some really strong tummy aches


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya!!

Yeah minow, look at the trouble you've caused  
We'll make sure we do it on the day Karen wants next time,

Sarah-  Sorry things haven't turned out as you'de hope. Fingers crossed that the IUI works. I like the sound of the short protocol myself , as I don't think my body reacts well to that  amount of drug bombardment. It has taken about 6 months to recover from my last cycle!!  IUI can and does work. You never know what might happen love. Will be great to see you on Wednesday.

On that note, I still need to know if this is the right restaurant This is the latest list of people wanting to have the meal next Wed

5 High St,
Knaphill,
Woking.
Surrey.
GU21 2PG.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

List is getting longer. Great    

Ali
Emma74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Haven't been on for a while and been trying to catch up but there is SOOOOOOOOOOOOO much!!!!

Ali - so so sorry to hear your news. You're in my thoughts.   

Sarah - gutting news, u must be v  

Wildcat - pleased the scan went well, it must of been great to see your little one snuggled in!

Cheesy - gd luck with car hunting.

Well I started d/r on Mon, so far so gd, drinking so much water is not fun!! Injections are not as bad as I thought so was relieved after the first one.

lol
i wish xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi I wish!! good luck on your cycle. You soon get into a rhythm of injections and scans. You won't even be thinking about it in no time. I hope it goes well for you. You coming to the meal?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra

Should be ok to come and join in the fun 

Luv Myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Ali, thinking of you


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy are you gong to add your name to the list??  You ducked out last time, we expect to see you there (in your little skirt - you can test it's going out on us!).


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks Sho, unfortunately can't make meal as got parents evening!! What joy!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh no!!!  Oh well nevermind, maybe next time.

Will someone PLEASE tell me if I've got the right place!!! Look back peole and see if that sounds like the right place. Apparently there are 2 Nino' s in Surrey.

Come on help me out


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho that looks right to me - but as I've never been there before I honesty don't know - 

OWN UP - who suggested it in the first place??


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Just a fly by from me...

As near to nuffield is good for me....emma you have to meet me at the nuffield cause I don't know anywhere else - OK  

Sho - these lot are so rude ignoring you  

Good night all


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho, I think that must be the one - it is the only one I can find in vicinity of Woking.

I wish - congrats on starting d/regging - glad to hear injections aren't that bad - start mine next Tuesday. The others said they weren't bad but as they can be little devils it is nice to hear that from a sane person!!

Sarah - sorry to hear of your disappointment - stay     

Blimey - the list is growing by the minute - are we inviting Mr R for Emma? 

Ktx - phone the restaurant and ask if you can put a dartboard up then you can all play there!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Right people. Looking ahead to the meal of the century, have a look at this website and let me know where you want to go.
http://www.woking.gov.uk/leisuretourism/tourism/food?option=usa&option=italy

The only reason I've put this on is because I have only been to Woking once and don't know the area, so have no idea where anything is. NVH wants to know which is the closest to Nuffield and I can't help with that.

Watching Gillian McKeith torment some poor bugger


----------



## i wish (Apr 17, 2006)

Sho - thanks! r U trusting i'm sane!!!  



Honestly they r fine, was v nervous to start with, now wondering what I fussed about, gd luck!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali      

Hands up it was me   ................... yes Nino's is in the high street in Knaphill I will book it! if your unsure its the right place, dont blame me if your meal is crap though!! 

http://Insert Quote
Ali
Emma 74 +Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

[/Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
img]

hope this worked ^bigbad^ ^bigbad^


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ok smarty pants!   whoever is clever on this bloody thing please add me to the list! im off for a cuppa now!
Gill


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - honestly don't mind where we go - not sure where things are in Woking. Actually my boss lives just down road from Nuffield so I'll ask him tomorrow where is easy to get to from the hospital. That way we won't have a load of hormonal FF's roaming the streets of Surrey!! I can always go and check out location/directions from Nuffieild to chosen restaurant at weekend, I am only 15 minutes from Woking not that I ever go there apart from to the clinic but it might help to have directions for everyone!! 

Just typed this and Gill pops up to admit she's the culprit! Gill - can you give us directions from Nuffield? How are you doing hon, godcats send their miaows ... 

Btw it didn't work whatever you were doing  

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill

I don't take sugar and not too milky either!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I've looked on Multimap and it looks fairly easy to get to Knaphill from the nuffield - If you put in the postcode which is GU21 2PG then zoom out a few you can see it's not far from Shores Road which is where the clinic is. Look for the big green area on the right Horsell common - thats the woods that are opposite the clinic, so it looks like you go out the clinic and go left then go right onto Chobham road, go along to the big roundabout then turn left into Littlewick Road (I think Knaphill is signposted at the roundabout). It then looks like you stay onj that road until it becomes the high street - from there I guess you just look for a place to park?

I hope this Link works:

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi?client=public&X=497000&Y=161000&width=700&height=400&gride=496538&gridn=158675&srec=0&coordsys=gb&db=pc&addr1=&addr2=&addr3=&pc=&advanced=&local=&localinfosel=&kw=&inmap=&table=&ovtype=&keepicon=true&zm=0&out.x=6&out.y=10&scale=25000


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

thanks for the link Wildcat - think I know where it is now!! Techie question for you. Where can I upload my hol photos to make you lot green??!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Your such a smarty pants   

Nvh-Yeah i will meet you at the nuffield, but if im not there by midnight you know i have gone straight to the restaurant   

Kerry-Meet us at the nuffield if you want 

Gill-Idiot   looks like you messed the whole thing up  

Sho-I dont mind Nino's or Zizzi's  

Iwish-The drugs arent bad are they ....just wait till the s/e kick in    and the stimms   you will be walking around like a chicken  

Kate-Kerry made me laugh about the dart board   ohhherrrrr hope a/f is on here way 

Bendy-I bet you dont bloody well come again   and where is this story you have been bragging about  

Budgie-Sod the family problems honey and concentrate on the tx...and try to stop worrying honey


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all (morning) 
congrats on the xtra blasto's in the freezer luc but you won't need them  
i'm sure you ladies will have a fab evening on wednesday - don't forget to take a  picture or two!
Jules howz the d-regging? when's your baseline scan?
Barney hope the d-regging is ok at least you're not kicking off with anyone on here   
i had baseline scan today, all good and start stimms tomorrow 
alishax


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Somehow I've woken up this morning in a much better frame of mind. I think the chinese takeaway last night helped. Couldn't finish the evening off with any   as we're saving our best for fridays efforts! So I fell asleep on his shoulder instead..........then he left me asleep on the sofa for 3 hours - very romantic. 

I had booked medical leave from work for today as I was meant to have had my EC yesterday and I'm afraid I am just converting it into A/L as I can't face going in and they aren't expecting me. Back to normal next week though!

LOL at the thought of hormonal FFs roaming around Surrey fingers.

Sarah x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Thanks fingers for adding me to the list! I was getting very frustrated, Nino's is easy to find honest, do you still  need me to write directions or has Wildcats map done the trick!  clever clogs 

You can park ouside Barclays bank and Ninos is along the parade of shops! What time are we aiming to meet?

Emma! thanks for your kind words


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL - clever?? nah multimap is a godsend - you just put in the postcode and it shows you where it is. Although I always have been pretty good a map reading. I'm sure you will all find it no problem! 

Fingers - you have to upload the pictures to some webspace somewhere and link to them like you do the smilies, do you have webspace anywhere? 

I'm a little worried this morning. I'm still bleeding, have been now for just over a week and it's mostly been dark brown, but this morning it seemed a little redder and a little heavier    I spoke to my GP yesterday as I had to go and register there, and woking on Tuesday told me it's ok but I can't help worrying as I've had a mc before.  Please don't let me lose this little one.    Cheesy/Deb did you get any bleeding?


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

At last people!!! thanks Wildcat for kicking their butts.

I'll probably book the table tomorrow to give people a bit more time if they are sitting on the fence and not sure if they want to come.

This is the latest version if anyone still wants to add their name, but I think this is pretty much everyone

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill

Shall I book the table for 19:30?  I remember a little while agao, that time being best for someone. (Sorry can't remember who!)

I tend to rely on Tom Tom for my travel but thanks for the map Wildcat. You are good.

Ali- Really looking forward to seeing you. I want to give you a big  

Wildcat- Try to stay calm my love. I honestly know of a woman who had full blown periods all the way through their pregnancies, all 7 of them. I'm sure it will be ok. Maybe (and I'm sorry to say this) you're body is dealing with the second baby at the moment and it will settle down. Can you get another scan if needs be?

Sarah- Glad you're feeling a bit more positive. thats the trick

alisha- congrats on starting your stimms. This is it now!!!! Get your positive thinking hat on and start drinking plenty of water   Thats an order


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Firstly, Wildcat, my mum bled through both of her pregnancies and both me and my sister are here - living proof so to speak! But I would try and take it very easy, really sit around with your feet up and get looked after and get another scan asap to set your mind at rest.

Morning everyone else.

This morning I fell kinda sea sick! My glands are up and I guess it's affecting my ears (that's what gives you sea sickness!) not very nice though. Am feeling a bit better than yesterday overall but still bit pants. Gona take it easy as tomorrow is a big day with funeral near Dover at lunch timeish and then got to drive to Devon in the evening.

I'm guessing Nino's will do salad? Looks like we've got a good number on the list. Now come on though you girlies who are worried about finding it and driving around - you are letting the side down! Look at a map in advance, plan it slowly and carefully and then make sure you've got the map with you in the car and you'll be fine! That being said I'll be the one that gets lost now!    I'm probably the same as Wildcat though I'm guessing her line of work is rather like mine in that it involves driving all over the place and finding new places a lot.

TIme for breakfast.
lol
minow x


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Please add me if it's not too late!


Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Sho - sorry forgot to say that 7.30 is good for me - and I'm not the one who said it before, so that makes at least 2 of us that it's good for.
Thanks for organising it all.  
Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yay Karen!!!! Great. Glad you're coming.

minow, it would be you wouldn't it. Getting your own way AGAIN   I'm sure there'll be something you can have. You poor thing. How do you live without cheese?!?  I used to suffer with allergies as a child. I couldn't have additives in things like sausages or burgers any kind of processed meat basically. I grew out of that though but remained allergic to penicillin. No where near as interesting as a dairy intolerance though. We'll find you something.

Are you alright Wildcat?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How about if we meet at Nuffield if your unsure of how to get there are go in a convoy? I think I read Emma is meeting there  7.30 is good for me 

Wildcat     Im sure all is fine!

Minow take it easy there are loads of nasty bugs around at the mo, hardly surprising really with this freaky weather 

We have our follow up tom, I am going for a scan first though as I bled for 16 days after our BFN and we need to make sure that everything has sorted itsself out and calmed down, Im worried that it will mess up the start date for our next cycle!

Love to all
Gill xxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

Still no AF for me   - Its sounds like Gill was hogging it   16 days send it my way please.

Tash dont you start DR today?
Congrats Alisha on your scan and good luck with the stimms not long to go now then

Wildcat can you not contact the EPC and get another scan just to put your mind at rest.

Kerry nice one about the dart board if only, I played last night in a pairs competition and really shocked ourselves as we got through to the semi finals out of 26 pairs and that was out of three divisions of skill and we are only in divison 2 so managed to beat some Division 1 players. Mind you it was the first time I have worn my glasses to play darts and you know what I was alot better maybe because I can see the board   .

Hope everyone is well today it looks like it is going to be a nicer day

Ktx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Morning girls.........thanks for all your hugs. 
Feel preety cr**p this morning, my head hurts like hell and my eyes are so sore. It may have something to do with the bottle of wine me and my dearest friend downed last night. Rang my boss today and he told me to stay off work until i was ready. 
I may ring the hospital today as i am a bit, no very concerned with all the blood i am losing, since yesterday i have wrecked 3 sets of PJ, my dressing gown, all my AF knickers and the sheets and duvet. Its pouring, does that sound normal
Sorry there are no personals.....but you all know i am thinking of you all   
Looking forward to seeing you all Wed.....i hope i dont start blubbing.....just a bit emotional at the moment
love you all
Ali xxxxxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali bless you matey, that does sound heavy,  mine went like that for a bit,those drugs really play havoc with your bod!  are you having accupuncture? my accupuncturist has managed to slow it down, give yours a buzz if you have one, looking forward to giving you a hug in person next week!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

What are you lot like - meeting at the nuffield? tut tut - I agree with minow you are letting the side down - men always laugh at women cos they can't read maps - cmon girls stop proving them right!!!      

Yeah I'm ok sho - it seems to be worse first thing in the morning, so I'm going to keep an eye on it this morning before I call anyone, but yes I will def push for a scan at frimley if it gets worse - the GP said to me yesterday if I'm still bleeding in 2 weeks he will get me a scan! 2 WEEKS!!!! lol I think I will have gone   by then, it's already been a week!

KT - come to my house - I'll give you my bleeding completely free of charge!

minow - i hope you are feeling better later - feeling sick is pants.

Ali - call Woking hun, best to be safe xxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ali - call Woking my love. There's heavy bleeding and then there's what you've got! I think you need to get it checked out or at least some advice. Bleeding like that must have effects on you and you may need to be taking iron or something (I really don't know and am just guessing that's why you need proper advice, maybe iron would be the worst thing to have or the best?) They may well just tell you to rest and to wait and see but best to find out what they advice.

Still no af for me either. I really could do with it arriving today. Tomorrow will be ok but then I have to hope Woking would let me come in for a scan first thing so i could get to Dover for the funeral. Actually next week will be fine for her to arrive as well, maybe even better thatn today or tomorrow. THinking about it probably next wed, thur or friday would be best so KT I won't call her here but send her to you first.
I hate feeling sicky!

Sho - i'm feeling really bad that we had to change the date for me. At least a really good number can come. And it wasn't me that said 7.30 originally, I just thought I'd say it was fine for me as noone had replied to you yet (Gil has now as well!).
FOod thing is crap as well but I can always just drink water if need be. I'll make sure I have a good big lunch and then I won't need to worry.

Mx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Ali- Sounds horrible. I didn't bleed particularly heavily after my negatives, but the one after was horrible but not as bad as yours in now.  Gills right, the drugs wreck your system. You might find its heavy heavy heavy and then just stops. I will say that I can get a bit anaemic during my period so if you're losing that much blood, up your iron intake. Spinach, other leafy veg, red meat. Get it down you otherwise you will feel even worse than you might do normally. I'd leave it for today and if its not better tomorrow, ring and get it looked at. It will stop though my love.    God you're having a rough time. 2 puddings for you on Wednesday!! 

Wildcat I can understan you being frustrated with your GP suggesting that 2 weeks is an acceptable wait. I think perhaps that is because bleeding is regarded as kind of normal in early pregnancy. That doesn't help you though does it. They don't realise how taxing the whole infertility and IVf thing is on a person and that as a result, you need more reassurance during pregnancy. I'm still sure it will be fine though. Try not to worry  too much.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- I was only joking love    you're not really demanding! Its a good job you suggested that day anyway, because more people are able to come, although I think we've lost Deb which is a shame. It will be great to see you. Maybe I should make you a big carrot cake. That's dairy free.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ali I am really sorry that you are having such a hard time with it all.  You are not taken Asprin are you if so stop immediately as that stops the blood from clotting which is what you need it to do, I would call the clinic and explain and see what they say as I am sure they can do something to at least ease the situation

Take Care Hunny

Kate


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

where are the gruesome two-some this sunny morning?  its quite quiet and respectable at the mo!

Ali lots of green & red foods for you!  I am taking FLORADIX after my long dragged out AF! which is liquid iron, its rank! but accupunturist is pleased with the colour of my tongue!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill - God only knows where those two are. One things for sure, they're not doing any work!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Where's Luc as well. She like myself is unemployed, so what on earth is she doing?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Ali - sorry to hear that you are having such a bad time of it. I would definitely call Woking as that sounds ridiculously heavy. Hope you feel better really soon - glad your boss sounds like (s)he is being supportive.

Wildcat - sorry to hear that you're having a bit of a bleed - I think it is v normal in the early stages of pregnancy but it still must be worrying when it's happening to you.

Sounds like there are going to be a few of us on injections next week - I will be injecting in the toilets at the restaurant as well. I have a mental picture of us all injecting together - the new sociable approach!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

You could be on to something there Monkey. I can picture it now, injection parties. We could get Wioldcat to come and take the pictures. It could be a fettish club of givers and receivers


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

no needle sharing though girls or you will get a reputation!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho     

Ali - I agree with the others a call to Woking is the way to go.... 

Wildcat - try not to worry hon, call Frimley and put your mind at rest  

Minow - hope AF holds off for you

KTx - Hope AF comes to you very soon, here's little AF dance                   

Injection parties


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have visions of you all being booted out of the restuarant now for being junkies !!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

maybe we better tell the restaurant when Sho books the table that there are few of us that need to inject for medical reasons!! don't want to be raided!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Blimey that took ages to get thorugh and you lot say me and emma can  

Wildcat - sorry about your bleeding, 2 weeks is a life time, can't you go to A&E or something, they will scan you  

Ali - ring nuffield hun, that doesn't sound right!

Minow - salad    Hope you get better soon...

Well, I would prefer 7pm....I have to come from bracknell so I don't want to be driving back too late, especially from an area I don't know!
Plus my jab is at 7.30pm so need to be in the loo equipped with ice!
Also I am a completely   when it comes to directions and I don't mind saying so either!  I only know my way to and from the nuffield and thats it!   Emma - thanks for meeting me, i'll pm you and we can arrange it.    
If its not good for everyone, maybe I can get there earlier, with my sat nav emma in tow!  

Sho - you're doing a great job


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

This meal is gonna be such a laugh......i can picture it now. Will i be the only one having a drink  
It will be me with my glass of red wine and you lot with 2litre jugs of water each. I hope they have more than one loo   
I am gonna ring Woking tomorrow as i still have to do my test then. Will let them know then about the huge blood loss, it does seem slightly better this morning.
I wonder where the terrible twosome are, doing naughty things i expect.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

oh....what a surprise ones appeared...hi Tash.....i may how ya doing......being a good girl i hope. What time are you meeting Emma at Woking cos if its ok can i meet you guys there as well. PLEASE


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Looking forward to it Sho    I nearly chickened out but I hate to miss out on anything, especially when food, drink (for some!) and gossiping is involved!

I should be at my Slimming group that night but seeing as I was soooo good last week and still managed to somehow put on half a pound....   

And then to top it all, went to the pub after my class last night and some bloke asked me if I'd ever been told that I looked just like Cher  .  She's about bloody 60 isn't she!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I have just rung Woking.and spoke to Linda ...she said that did seem alot to loose and to keep an eye on it. If it gets worse i have to ring them whatever time. She also thought that maybe implantation did happen which may account for the amount of blood loss. xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Karen Cher might be old but she is very slim and beautiful!!

Ali wow that could be good news then maybe you wont be on the red wine next wednesday fingers crossed


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I think from what yuo said you need to be in there for 7:30 to do your jab. So 7:00 is best for you.

Right LISTEN UP!!! DO NOT IGNORE ME 

what I'll do is book the table for 7 pm. there's no reason why we can't all have a few drinks and bread stivks while we wait for anyone who needs to be there later (Minow I bet this means you). That way, we can do jabs if we need to and not be worrying about the time etc, because its a pain in the **** when you're stressing about taking jabs. 


Does that sound alright for everybody?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

oooooohhhhhhh Sho - you're scary         Might not come now!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh ali....don't know whether to think if thats good or bad...hopefully you might get a surprise when you test!    
No problem ofcourse you can meet at nuffield too...i've just pm'd durex so i'll let you know.  Thats emma by the way    
I need to be in there ready for jab at 7.30pm...I've asked for the table to be booked for 7pm, so not sure what Sho has done  
I doubt you will be the only one with a glass of red or two in your hand....i'm gonna be dribbling   hopefully you won't be able to either  

Sho - 7pm is great for me please and I agree with everything you say  
I know i'm gonna want pasta and shouldn't really have carbs    

Can anyone send me the link to the restuarant please!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

It doesn't have a website mate. BUT I believe it is actually called Nino's 2, and is the sister restaurant to the one in Reading. They do have a website and the menus on there, but I'm not your mother and I don't intend to everything for you, so boody well put it in a search engine and do it yourself!!   Lazy cow


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho   
I think Linda meant that implantation may have happened but then something went wrong hence the blood loss. I am definately not pregnant thats for sure. xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ali- When these things happen its important that you look after yourself emotionally and physically. With the amount of blood you're losing, I'd have to say I agree with you. You must feel drained so get plenty of rest and eat well. It might be worth (if you have been taking a vitamin supplement like pregnacare) taking your vitamins still, because your hoemones might be out of whack with the treatment and a boost of vitamins might get them back to some sort of normality and get the blood flow levelled off. Are you in alot of pain?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho  go on you tell her.........................that cracked me up!! 

I dont finish work until 6 ish so I may be later than 7pm!

Emma come out come out wherever you are!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way, I'm booking the restaurant tomorrow to allow for any further stipulations from you fickle ladies. This is the list so far

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat 
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 

Booking for 7pm. But we won't be eating until everybody turns up, so no panic if you can't get there for 7. Organise convoy with Emma. I think she and a few others are meeting up at Nuffield because they can't read maps!!!! You know who you are


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Won't be eating till everyone turns up!!!! Ladies - can I suggest you tuck a few sarnies in your handbags just in case the Nuffield crew take a wrong turn (for some strange reason I see Wacky Races in my mind ...)


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok Sho, fisty cuffs now!   I may well be nearer 7.30 coz I've got to teach!
Looking at the menu for Reading there may be a main course I can eat, I'll have to ring and see if they do it at Woking and exactly what's in it. If not they do a mixed side salad so I'll have that!

Is it time for lunch yet? It seems if I eat I stop feeling sicky!
Mx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sho......i am still taking my pregnacare but thats it,the pains are bad, they come in waves, my lower back is killing me.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quick post from me as I'm not feeling to well today. Only just dragged my sorry @rse into work as I think I've got the start of a nasty head cold 

Ali - If you are still bleeding as heavily tomorrow I would book to see your GP. Its not normal and you don't want to end up having other problems. I do so hope it eases off for you 

Wildcat - Sorry hun I can't help with the bleeding. I haven't had any with this pg and with Charlie I only had 1 small bleed at about 7 weeks which lasted less than 24 hours.  and  thoughts coming your way. Can you not get the EPU at Frimley or call Woking to see if you can get another earlier scan to put your mind at rest - better than worrying! 

 Hi to everyone else. Sounds like the meal will be fun - think of me stuck at home in Bed 

TTFN
Sniffly Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Here is the latest list. Let me know any updates

*Waiting to Start * 

MrsG95 - D/R 13th Oct 
Hatster- D/R 15th Oct 
Fingersarecrossed - D/R 17th Oct 
BendyBird (FET) - Mid Oct 
Emma74 (FET) - D/R 30th Oct
KTx - Oct? 
Myra - 1st appointment 03/11/06
Nibbles (FET) 
Sho28 - Appointment 15th Nov
I wish 
Jellybabe 
LadyTara 
Karen 1975 
Emerald 
Minow 
Steffan 
Gill5164 
HopeSpringEternal

*D/Ring * 

Jules77 D/R 27th Sept and E/C 30th Oct 
Alisha D/R 27 Sept 
BarneyBear D/R 2nd Oct 
NVH (FET) - D/R 12th Oct

*Stimming * 

Sarah38 
Budgie 
Monkeylove (FET)

*PUPO! (Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise!) - 2WW* 

AliPali Testing 13th October 
Miracle1978 Testing 13th October 
Luc - Testing 20th October

*Beans on Board* 
CheesyB - EDD 19/1/07 
Jay Jay - EDD? 
Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Miche21 - EDD 5/04/07 TWINS 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Wildcat & MrWildcat - EDD 01/06/2007 
Beckers -EDD?

*Woking Babies*
Cecilia - born Tuesday 22nd August weighing 8lb 8 oz named Sebastian


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

sho you're gonna get it      just when I was 
starting to thing you was a nice person....how wrong was I  

Stick it up your  & chew it girl!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok, just been brave and rung Nino's and they said they will be able to cater for me - Yay! Their pizza bases are fine and they will be able to do one without and cheese on it!
Goody goody - I'm looking forward to it now! (just hope they really can and there's no cock up....me cynical? Never!)
Mx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

If I can come it will be nearer to 730 and I'll find my way there!! 

Deb - sorry you aren't feeling weel today  

MrW - are casting aspersions on our driving skills    

NVH -good luck with starting D/regging today....


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

aaagggghhhh - Dh has just rung. The builders can't START repairing our house until 6th november. Seeing as how it will take them at least 5 weeks to do the work, then redecorate and thenwe have to arrange to have all the carpets fitted I can't see any way we are going to be back in our house before Christmas   Looks like we are going to be stuck in the [email protected]@dy hotel forever. And I really wanted to spend Christmas at home with DH this year after all the poop christmases we've had recently........

I'm feeling really really miserable now.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Don't worry Minow, we will wait for you. We'll have a few drinks and that before you get there. So glad they can cater for you. I was worried about you sitting there munching on sald all night. That wouldn't havebeen much fun.

Charlies Mum- Sorry about the bad news. Bloody builders!!!


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

afternoon all....

charlies mum - it sounds like your having one of those days  

Ali - i have been reading the last lot of posts and im sorry to here about the bleeding, of course fingers crossed for you, tests day tomoz isnt it?

hi to everyone else.

Not much happening apart from last blood tests next monday and they will take 4 weeks.  ive been matched already i dont no any more on that front im afraid.  Prob start dec/jan

my car blew up monday and have been relying on mum and gota get train monday to clinic that'l be fun ha

love tara


----------



## annabel (Oct 10, 2003)

Hi Ladies

Hope you dont mind but i love reading your thread, only wish you guys were about when i was going through treatment. I think my tmt time is all over now just tring to accept it.

Right i hope i can help you all here re your meal at NINOS, i lived in knaphill all my life till 2 yrs ago when we moved to sunny somerset lol and i still travel up a lot due to family and actually miss my trips to nuffield.

Anyway here goes Direstions from nuffield (easy)

Come out of clinic at main road turn left at
mini  roundabout - turn right
next roundabout turn left (littlewick road)
long straight road, at end take the 3rd exit at roundabout
next roundabout  2nd exit
Go up hill, traffic lights at top, go straight over 

Just past lights you will see a bus stop on your left there is a car park here plusanother small one  behind that parade of shops 

Ninos is just about opposite the bus stop

If thats full further down the road there is a Coop Store turn left there and there is a large car park.

Time from clinic to Ninos less than 10 mins.

Hope that helps and you all enjoy meeting up and having a great evening.

Maybe i will drop in from time to time but dont think i will ever be able to keep up with you all.

Good luck to you all

annabel


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blooming great
To take my mind off lunch I thought I'd go and slop some more Cuprinol (wood preserver) on the back gate (looking good if still not hung!   ) what do I manage to do - slop some in my eye instead! Thankfully got an eye bath and stuff but I hate doing it. Got a very wet eye ball now!

Annabel, thanks for the directions. Great to have insider info! Lucky you being in somerset. Hope you're in a nice part. You're right there are so many of us on here now it can be hard to keep up! I know I get confused!  

Poor you Tara with your car probs. I hope you get it sorted soon. I can't remember the last time I went on a bus. I've got a bus stop outside the house but I've no idea where it goes to!

Mx


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

minow-  

i know where the bus goes i just dont want to go on it.  What more i filled my car up with petrol haha and i resent paying for a bus now even though my car is not working    Plus i cant handle my son on the bus he gets so overhyped and is all over the place ha

love tara


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

It sounds like you lot wont get to eat until about 10pm at this rate I can imagine a massive convoy through Woking


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Have faith KT!!!!

Anabell thanks for helping this lot out. Did you say you were no longer going to try the IVF thing? Shame you're not a bit closer you could have come along to the meal! You still could. You'dbe more than welcome


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Was that sho trying to be nice  

Annabel - thanks for the directions, sorry your treatment didn't work  

Minow - you seem to be a bit accident prone    hope the eyes ok, now be careful...better not sit next to 
you on weds    

Ladytara - sorry to hear about the car....i'm sure cheesy will know exactly how you feel! getting the bus sucks


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well after 2 days spending on autotrader.co.uk, newspapers, calling, sold not sold, turning up to be told its sold, etc,etc,, and alot of huffing and puffing and for &&&& sake between me and him in doors   we have eventually bought a Vauxhall Vectra for £900 well I have   even tho he will drive it mainly cause he cant get the bus to work but I can so I, think I;ve done myself out of a deal here   Anyway, we have 4 wheels between us which is better than nothing

Just thought I'd update you with that non interesting bit of info  

Havent obviously had time to read up on all the gossip, and by jolly, there is some!!!   but wish you all a nice time next Wednesday

love
cheesyb
xx

p.s Lady tara, yep I know exactly what you are going through, I have looked like I have gone swimming 3 times this week by just walking home from the bus with no brolly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done cheesy....does this mean you will  be joining us again on a regular basis  
Not nice having to travel by foot and bus at the best of times let alone in the rain!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

depends what the topics of conversations are


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Deb - sorry to hear about the builders, fingers crossed they actually work to the time scale they have given you, that way 5 weeks will get you back in just in time for Xmas. Who cares about carpets if you can be in your own home for Xmas..  

Annabel - thanks for directions   even if you can't get to meal - do drop in on the thread, we need sanity from time to time!!

Minow - eye eye!!  

Tara - what's a bus or train??      

Cheesy - don't depend on the conversations improving!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Know what you mean cheesy    I think everyone got washed out after yesterdays rain!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Ali-So sorry the bleeding is heavy darling   

Wildcat-Go to a & e they will see you straight away and scan you. i was in and out within an hour  sure everthing is fine though hun...try posting on the midwife thread  I know how your feeling its horrible as you are going to constantly be worrying  

Nvh-I will do your jab for you    stab you more like  

Cheesy-Glad you got your car hun

Debs-Bloody builders, i had 2 years of it when we bought our house thankfully its all done now 

Anyone who wants me meet at woking that is cool with me i have sat nav


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - thats what i thought so I am gonna do it myself  

Here you go girls.... 

You might not have known this, but a lot of non-living objects are actually either male or female. Here are some examples: 

FREEZER BAGS: They are male, because they hold everything in, but 
you can see right through them. 

PHOTOCOPIERS: These are female, because once turned off, it takes a 
while to warm them up again.  They are an effective reproductive device if the right buttons are pushed, but can also wreak havoc if you push the wrong buttons. 
                
TYRES: Tyres are male, because they go bald easily and are often 
over inflated. 

HOT AIR BALLOONS: Also a male object, because to get them to go 
anywhere, you have to light a fire under their **** 

SPONGES: These are female, because they are soft, squeezable and 
retain water. 
> 
WEB PAGES: 
Female, because they're constantly being looked at and frequently 
getting hit on. 
> 
TRAINS: Definitely male, because they always use the same old lines 
for picking up people. 
> 
EGG TIMERS: Egg timers are female because, over time, all the 
weight shifts to the bottom. 
> 
HAMMERS: Male, because in the last 5000 years, they've hardly 
changed at all, and are occasionally handy to have around. 
> 
THE REMOTE CONTROL: Female. Ha! You probably thought it would 
be male, but consider this: It easily gives a man pleasure, he'd be 
lost without it, and while he doesn't always know which buttons to  push, he just keeps trying


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok when are you going out?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma  - you show off!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice One I like those


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

sat nav and a cleaner- posh bird!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

She likes to think she's posh - as common as muck I reckon


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea i think so too!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry I have to stand up for Emma on this one I too have Sat Nav, a Cleaner and 4X4 like her too, all it shows is we are very successful busy business women


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Well I've got an AA road map, a hubby and Fiat Punto which all do the same job!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good come back kerry!  

I choose not to have sat nav & a cleaner and get a new car every 4/6 months


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you lot will you stop   

Kate-Any a.f yet hun 

Bendy-Next weds are you coming  whats the story too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Your starting jabs tonight good luck   

Thats me being nice


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im not a successful business women but i have more sex than you all 

I might come along, scared tho but i think i shall just do it!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

aaagggghhhhhhh!  I have had enough today. Trying to get hold of the insurers and the phone is permanently engaged. Need to tell them that the house got wet again yesterday (on the internal walls!) and that we need to move from the hotel as I'm supposed to be on bedrest next week - how am I supposed to do that in a hotel?

Am well and truely fed up. Need a very large vodka


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

ahhhhh thanks emma   

   bendy!

Debs - poor you!...you could always order room service


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Deb aaaaghhhhhhhhhhhh just thought I'd scream with you as sometimes it's good to scream - minow you wanna join in?

Bendy  - I get lots of sex too!!      (but I don't have a cleaner)

Annabel - where in Somerset are you? I grew up there (Street) and have lived all over (Wells, glastonbury and sad to say Shepton Mallet too!)

NVH - loved the male female thing - sooooo true.

The bleeding seems to have eased up - I've been watching movies all day so far with feet up on sofa, better get back to it!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Wildcat- im glad you are having it alot!  Hope you are ok and im pleased the bleeding has eased up a bit!  

Ok, while im on the subject of sex- i feel i need to spice it up a bit any suggestions- nvh keep it clean sewer mouth!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Where is the meal as i will come!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Are you saying you get around then   

Bendy-Nino's in Knaphill but some of us are meeting at the woking nuffield if that helps


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I think i see wildcat picking up men in fleet high street you know!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah bendy that doesnt surprise me...hence the name wildcat 

Bendy....can i ask...or should i ask   why bendybird just interested


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Bendy.. how can we keep it clean when asking a question like that!    toys are also good for spicing it up a bit,
failing that chocolate bars or vegetables will do!      

I think wildcats got a great portfolio of pics that should give you some ideas  

I get lots of sex from my dh too by the way, as you can probably tell from my leakage issues


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy, hapy to give you a lift hun seems silly taking 2 cars - talk dirty to him - tell him a fantasy that you know he likes! (even if you'd never do it - fantasies are about story telling!)

We aren't getting much right now cos of the bleeding, but before this we were   all the time!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

leakage issues     

Omg you are just soooo funny...vegetables    You crack me up!  

Bendybird..........well im a bird.... and i like the word bendy   and dp calls me bendybird....we're jut odd!

That would be great Wildcaty.x


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Bendy - wish I'd thought of that come back - mind you it wouldn't be true - you get far more than the rest of us put together!! Glad you are going to meal next week, what with all the 4 x4's these successful 'busy' businesswomen have it is going to look like a Jeep safari in the Woking/Knaphill area on Wednesday night, should be a glorious sight  
No suggestions on the spicing up but look forward to reading the suggestions  

Wildcat - glad bleeding has eased, keep your feet up girl - no rude comments please!!


Deb - Feet up for you too - when you get  hold of them insurers, give them a mouthful. Can't you get your doc to write to them to explain your situation and that any undue stress is being caused by them?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Room service - are you kidding. Its £15 just for a sarnie and the insurance only pay B&B


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yaaaaay bendy is coming - can't wait to meet ya!

Here's the latest list

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tasha did you say you get a new car every 4-6 months thats even more elaborate than a cleaner and sat nav!!!

Any I only have a 4x4 as I have 2 VERY big german shepherds and they wont fit in anything else.


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im a bit nervous!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

No 4x4 for me just an astra!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Little sis you better not blow us out this time  

Nvh   what sort of veg    butternut squash....bet that fits quite nicely for you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I find tha a marrow always does the trick    either that or walking round tesco's with a raddish or two inserted 
is good fun!    
I save the pumpkin for a halloween treat


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Oh No I like Butternut Squash dont put me off it Emma


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi girls, 

nice to see your all being so nice to each other today and keeping it clean  

I had the wierdest dream about sho last night. so so strange. but then i am a bit odd.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yum...i love it too kate   have you ever tried roasting it
Luc-Tell all


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

It went on forever so here is the edited version. try to bear in mind that this all seemed perfectly normal in my dream (you know like they always do at the time). 

anyway we were chatting on email and sho and i agreed whoever got pg first would share their baby with the other. to make this arrangement official we agreed to get married over the internet. we both filled in some forms and sent them off to make the marriage official (hadnt met or anything). i had mentioned to sho that we were already married but she said it didnt matter cos hers was an army marriage so she could get married twice   . well it suddenly occured to me that this arrangement might be a bit hard i.e. would we have the baby a week each or what?     and i started going off the idea of getting married to sho.   so when the marraige certificate came thru i decided to get an anulment. so i went to chat to sho about it. i went and waited outside where she had band practice at 5.00 in the morning. (all very odd i know) i didnt know what you looked like obviously so i asked the conductor.   

well i told her i wanted an anulment which she wasnt at all happy about as she liked the agreement and suggested a week with the baby each. then i woke up. i was so freaked out. but it was nice to meet sho in person. how   am i.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Luc-   The 2ww gives you odd dreams but that


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Watch out for Sho and Luc when you are out next week girls


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Bendy - I'm scared too! But can't back out or Sho will kill me!

4x4's and cleaners eh?! Well I thought I'd give the Chauffeur the night off on Wednesday and drive myself. No point in using the chopper as they can be a frightful bore to find somewhere to land and leave (sounds like an upmarket park and ride!) I'd have the maid run me a bath to get ready before I come but I'll be teaching the little dears before hand so probably won't have time, she can lay my clothes out for me before she goes off duty though. The housekeeper will of course wait up for me to come back in case I need anything and at least I don't have to worry about front door keys as the butler is always there to open the door! Cook won't be able to have the night off though as DH will still be here and want feeding.
Anyone fancy a cup of tea - I'll just ring for it!

  

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oi you lot...kate help me out  

My work pays for my car so i chose what i wanted as good for a buggy to fit in  
and the cleaner, im a lazy **** what more can i say


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummmm what are you lot like.
I don't have a cleaner - house is a building site so nowt to clean.
I don't have a company car - would have to do work then...
I don't iron - the fat on my body just pulls all the creases out

And I still don't have anywhere to live  Just had an 'almost' argument with the loss adjuster as she seems to think its reasonable to be in a hotel for 4 months..... 
I could honestly just  all day today.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Very Funny Minow.

Its ok you never know Emma and I might also become too posh to push and have to have our babies at the Portland too.

kx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Speak to someone higher and say you will go to the press if they dont sort this out...or watchdog... 

Kate  yeah thats an idea kate, although scared of the needle in the back  There should be a portland in surrey as i hate travelling into london ...and with d/f driving thats enough to put you off


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs can you not ask them if you have a tempory rental even a 1 bedroom flat would be better as at least you would have cooking facilities etc, mention to them that it would actually be cheaper for them that way anyway.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I think I will ask them to do a tummy tuck whilst they are at it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Deb-Thats a good idea from Kate...try that  

Where is Nvh...wonder if she is busy with her veg she is very quiet for a change  

Kate-Yeah thats a good idea and some lipo too what do you think


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I tried (I even found an apartment) but because they will only extend on a week by week basis and need to invoice rather than pay cash up front it was no go. 
I've just had a big argument with DH as he seems to think that it is ok not to hassle the insurance people and won't complain about the hotel thing.  

And I now have a stinking headache to round my day off. Am going home


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I can't get a word in edge ways here!  

Did everyone think the veggie fetish was true cause no one's commented!    Its not really - honest!
Maybe the odd choc bar but thats it!    

Personally I'd love to be rich rich rich cause then I could set up a fund for people needing fertility tx.  It would have
to be based on their history and how many times they've tried obviously.  Ali - you would definitely be eligible  

Kate - I only get the car every 4-6 months cause I work for the manufacturer!  its a great perk though I must admit.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not to posh to push, just **** scared of it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Well your be fine pushing as you are like the dartford tunnel....


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I did say 'sh*t' but the ghost got rid of it and replaced it with poop, doesn't really have the same affect tho  

Oi emma, you're the one that was boasting about your df's willy the other day!!! all i can say to you is I bet you have to tuck those saggy lips
into your knickers each morning


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Q. What is the difference between a drug dealer and a hooker?
A. A hooker can wash her crack and sell it again.



Q. What's a mixed feeling?
A. When you see your mother-in-law backing off a cliff in your new car.




Q. What's the height of conceit?
A. Having an orgasm and calling out your own name.




Q. What's the definition of macho?
A. Jogging home from your vasectomy.




Q. What's the difference between a G-spot and a golf ball?
A. A guy will actually search for a golf ball.




Q. Why is divorce so expensive?
A. Because it's worth it!




Q. What is a Yankee?
A. The same as a quickie, but a guy can do it alone.




Q. What do Tupperware and a walrus have in common?
A. They both like a tight seal.




Q. What do a Christmas tree and priest have in common?
A. Their balls are just for decoration.




Q. What is the difference between "ooooooh and aaaaaah"?
A. About three inches.




Q. Why do Gay men wear ribbed condoms?
A. For traction in the mud.




Q. What's the difference between purple and pink?
A. The grip.




Q. How do you find a blind man in a nudist colony?
A. It's not hard.




Q. How do you circumcise a hillbilly?
A. Kick his sister in the jaw.




Q. What's the difference between a girlfriend and a wife?
A. 45 pounds




Q. What's the difference between a boyfriend and a husband?
A. 45 minutes.




Q. Why do men find it difficult to make eye contact?
A. Breasts don't have eyes.




Q. If the dove is the bird of peace, what is the bird of true love?
A. The swallow.




Q. What is the difference between medium and rare?
A. Six inches is medium, eight inches is rare.




Q. Why do women rub their eyes when they get up in the morning?
A. They don't have balls to scratch!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - I thought it could be true! I've seen things like that you know!  I remember being sent a link on the net a few years back which was all about how to have sex with a melon (for a bloke) it was hilarious - even had pictures with descriptions under each one on how to carve out the melon!!! It was a german site - so we got it translated - PMSL at the time.

Luc - emmas right you do have weird dreams on the 2ww - it's a good sign - but yours was really weird - you must be more twisted than we thought!  were there any vegetables?

Deb - don't blame you for going home - seems like you've had a poo day.

Emma - at least you are honest - you lazy git....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Minow     do we have to stick our little finger out when we drink the tea ma'am? !!

NVH - not getting a word in      .
Can i work for your employer - don't get any perks where I am!! 

Deb hon - hope things look brighter tomorrow..  


NVH and Emma


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

A woman was in a coma; she had been in it for months. Nurses were in

> her room giving her a sponge bath; one of them was washing her private 

> area and  noticed that there was a slight response on the monitor when 

> she touched her. They tried it again and sure enough there was a 

> small, recognizable movement. They went to her husband and explained 

> what happened, telling him, "As crazy as this sounds, maybe a little 

> oral s*x will do the trick and bring her out of the coma. "The husband 

> was skeptical, but they assured him that they'd close the curtains for 

> privacy. The husband finally agreed and went into his wife's room. 

> After a few minutes the woman's monitor flat lined, no pulse, no heart 

> rate.

> The nurses ran back into the room. "What happened?" they cried. The 

> husband said, "I'm not sure, maybe she choked".


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Yes you do and you have to cut the crusts off the cheese and cucumber sarnies   

Cheesy-You and your jokes   

Right im off home roast lamb tonight so need to get it in the oven for 5.30 so i can eat around 7-.7.15  
Loads of veg too i will be a right trumpet trousers tomorrow  
Night all have a nice evening


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

and off she went, trump, trump, trump


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - I might have known you'd seen some veggie action    a man and a melon    

Kerry - glad I amused you  

Bye bye emma - enjoy your roast lamb....can i have some too pls


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Natasha you dont work for Honda by any chance do you?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhh kate


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Only as I have a number of clients who work for Honda and one of them has just done me a favour on the connections scheme to buy a new jazz for mother in law, you lucky so and so its a great scheme they have there VERY nice perk!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - at least you can cool down your pile


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

1st jab just only two and a half hours away    can't believe I am doing all this again  

kate - i've just pm'd you.

I'm off too


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck NVH


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck Tash....chat to you all tomorrow.
Love ya xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- My wifie!!!     I like the sound of that. It would be more convenient to be married to a woman I think, especially one you don't see that often. How weird? I have weird dreams as well, but I didn't notice them getting any weirder on the wait. 

Wildcat- glad things seem to be sttling down. Take it easy.   or else.

Bendy- Glad you're coming as well. I need help keeping this lot in line. I'm going to bring a load of bibs and wipes. God knows what NVH and Wildcat will do with their food!!

NVH- Good luck tonight. How exciting. My fingers are well and truly crossed for you  

Here's the latest list

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird

I think we've got every one now. Booking it tomorrow so you better be quick quick quick!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - go girl!! you are on your way!! the countdown begins


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Poor resturant wont know whats hit them


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Good Luck Tash             

catch up woth you all later


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

We were very well behaved last time - although we didn't have nvh and emma in the same room!!  only disaster was emmas car breaking down, and I was her rescuer!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hummm - felt a bit sorry for thr poor waiter though


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

There were only 5 of you last time this time its 15 of you with half of you shooting up in the toilets I wish I could be a fly on the wall


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-I like that comment about wildcat and nvh with their food  

Nvh-Good luck for your jab hun


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

DH has just come home and given me the biggest cuddle - think he is forgiven


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Night guys catch you tomorrow

Kate x


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Night Kate


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!

KT I will try and keep them all in line!!  

Seriously it should be great fun. There's so many going, I just hope we all get a chance to talk to eachother. 
Just so we alll know, Sho goes NOWHERE without dessert!!! Nowhere.....

Charlies mum- glad you're feeling a bit better. Stay clam!! Try and get your man to take some of the burden of the house business. He has to live there to.

Not much on tonight. I think I will have to watch Wire in the BLood which I taped last night


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all - well that's it officially on the stimms road now  
cheers sho for the     will do nothing but
Barney & Jules how are you getting on?
nvh hope the jab goes well for you this evening.
Kt finished with the   she was a bi*ch this time so sent her to you - hope she finds her way  
Deb sorry to hear about the house   but just think next xmas is going to be sooooo special   
wildcat sorry to hear about the bleeds keep  
sarah sorry you've been disapointed will keep things crossed for the iui  
4x4's   
who else is starting this week?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello everyone!

Not been about much the last few days, been really busy this week (not like me during the week usually!).

*Alisha * - Good luck on the stimms  I am having baseline on Mon!

*Ali * - So sorry to hear about your news, I really did hope this was your time. Hope your AF has calmed down, that amount of blood must be a nightmare. 

*Sho * - Hope I am not too late to add my name to the list for the 18th? Had acu out that way this evening and decided to a reccie to Knaphill and amazingly found Ninos really easily. Going by the size of the list, we'll be taking over the place!!! Maybe we should keep swapping seats so that we all get a chance to talk to each other!!!!!! D Esp the loos!!! A bit nervous about meeting everyone but looking forward to it too! Sure we'll have a great laugh! 7pm sounds good to me as I have acu at 6pm very closeby. Will anyone else be there at 7pm? Don't want to be Billy no mates!! Or should I say Barney no mates!!

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
*NVH * - Hope all goes OK for you tonight 

Going to have my dinner now, DH just in...men!

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

NVH said:


> I find tha a marrow always does the trick  either that or walking round tesco's with a raddish or two inserted
> is good fun!
> I save the pumpkin for a halloween treat


Thats hilarious!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Dont let nvh lead you astray ok  

Barney-Some of us are meeting at the nuffield at 7 if you want to come   and good luck for your scan on monday   

Alisha-Good luck with the stimms hun


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I want to sit neex to her at the meal!  and you my big sis!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

So when was it we are going did you say wednseday?  And we are meeting at woking at 7pm! It will be really lovely to see everyone!  I hope you dont think im a right fatty barr barr minger  

Is Ninos in Woking?

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy   you can sit next to us hun   yeah we can meet at woking or nino's up to you  
Nino's is in Knaphill not far from woking nuffield....and yes it is next wednesday


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yeah im so excited!! 

Im pleased im gonna sit  with you.xx

Night ladies , be on tomorrow after work at 2 ish.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks emma not long for you now and bendy  

you girlies are going to have a riot on weds   to-ing and fro-ing to the toilets  

barney hope the scan goes well


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all

Well up bright and early here for me. 

Funeral today   Friday the 13th, what a day for a funeral!

Needless to say I won't be on much today and then after the funeral I will be driving to Devon and then working all weekend so probably won't be on much if at all then either so I hope you all have good weekends.

Hark at you all arranging the seating plan for wed. I'll sit where I'm put!. WOuld be good if it was a round table wouldn't it. I wonder if we'll recognise each other from the clinic at all. I think I'll struggle with real names - I've got used to your on screen names and rather like them   I've got images of you all in my mind, I wonder if you'll be like them or not! One of you might recognise me as I have secretly revealed myself to one person but other than that I could sneak in and sit somewhere else and just observe, although you might guess that sad woman sitting on her own is me!    

Better go and get on
lol
Minow x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Sorry for not being around this week. I haven't been feeling myself - I am going to blame it on the drugs  
Although this is my second treatment I am feeling a bit overwhelmed if I am honest.  
Just a quick post as I am off to Nottingham for the weekend with some friends which I hope will sort my head out a bit. 

If I am not too late I would love to join you for Dinner

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
Jules

Myra - The offer of the lift still stands.

So sorry that I have lost track of what is happening with everyone at the moment. I will be back next week for a good catch up.

I have my baseline scan on Monday at 1.40 I think. Anyone else there on Monday.

Alisha - Looks like you have moved onto Stimms a few days earlier than me. I hope it is going ok.  

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello Everybody!!

My the list has grown
Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
fingers (tentative)
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
Jules

17!!! I'm booking the table this afternoon. I better had otherwise they might run out of space!
I will be there at 7pm. So I'll probably be the first and look like a right lemon. ( Join me Barney)I know what will happen, you lot in convoy will say, "lets hang on, a bit so we're not first". I know how it works.

Minow- Good luck at the funeral. I hate funerals, I never want to go to another one. So upsetting. Have a drink afterwards.

Alisha- Don't you want to come to the meal! I thought you were, have I got mixed up?

NVH- How was your little prick last night ?  

Wildcat- How is it this morning?


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning ladies!!

Blimey 17 for dinner we will fill it up its only small, i hope they can fit us in!  the thought of everyone jacking up in the loo's is so funny, I wonder what they will think! 

I feel a bit nervous about meeting up if im honest, its a bit like a blind date  

Minow sorry yo have a sad day ahead of you  am thinking of you hun!

hope your all ok!
Wildcat hope your ok today!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morninig all
minow sorry about your sad day   

hi Jules thanks   have a great weekend in nottingham - your friends will sort you out    Goodluck with the baseline scan on Monday   

hi Sho would like to come   but just live too far away  

mrning gill


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- Don't be nervous. It will be fine. Most of us don't know each other. I think its exciting. ITs good to meet new people, and then we can at least wave hello when we bump into eachother at Woking. I won't recognise anyone because I've not actually had the treatment there yet.

It will be fine. Don't you dare back out!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Wow thats a large number of ladies at one sitting...hope the waiters are ready for us! They'll think its a hen party or something!

Sho - my little prick seemed to last forever....50 units is a lot of buserilin.  I made sure it was numb beforehand tho    I'm gonna
be in the loo's forever!     A round table is a good idea  

Gill - I think we are all nervous to meet each so you're not alone hun!  After the first few minutes have gone, i'm sure we'll be just fine.

I'm booking one toilet cubicle for 7.25pm please    

Barney - good luck with stimms

Bendy - glad you can make it  

Alisha - good luck on the stimms  

Wildcat - how is the spotting this morning  

Debs - glad you got a nice cuddle of dh...makes all the difference doesn't it

Minow - hope you are feeling better & sorry you are having a poo day today  

Jules - I hope things pick up soon for you.

Emma - where are you  

I have a meeting at 10pm, then out for lunch and leaving at 3.30pm....easy life    I am also away at the weekend so will be a little
scarce   

Hope I haven't missed anyone


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning ladies,

Minow - sorry to hear you have a sad day ahead - we'll be thinking of you..

NVH - how was your first injection?

Sorry ladies but I am going to have to blow out Wednesday, hope you all have a fab time and don't forget to invite me to the next one... someone take pics so I can see what you all look like ...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning fingers

I've taken you off the list then   Maybe next time.

Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
Jules


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kerry - why are you blowing us out    
My first jab was long!  Brings back so many bad memories....hope these ones aren't in vein!!    

Do you think we will all   long enough to order the food  

Sho - i'm sure you won't be alone with having pudding!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

The bleeding is still there, back to dark in colour which is a bit of a relief - it just needs to STOP!  Taking it easy though.

More starting on tx this week - I can't keep up - this is the month! Woking are going to be mega busy with you lot! 

17 for Dinner! big table! Perhaps we should get name tags (I have some sticky labels we can write on) so we can remember who everyone is - I've met Emma, Ali and Jules (and Deb/Nibbles but they aren't on the list) but learning all the others could be fun!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Fingers why have you  out my love?

NVH well done on the jab, its horrid but exciting too isnt it? 

Wildcat take it easy put your feet up and rest  and by the way I am not wearing a sticker with my name on it "NO WAY"! 

Where's the posh bird this morning? proberly getting her nails done or shopping or something I guess? 

Off for a nice deep bath now to sort out my furry lower regions! All ready for scan later, I look like the little guy from the lion the witch and the wardrobe at the mo, you know the one who is half human half fawn


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

No time for personals as got to go to a meeting back around 12ish...i hate this customer    but im handing him over to an account manager now thank god  

Kerry-Please come  

Nvh-Glad the jab was ok  
Wildcat-Brown is good hun


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

17 for dinner. Just in case no-one recognises me I'll be carrying a copy of the TImes under my right arm and wearing a rose in my buttonhole. It's just so easy for me to blend in with the crowd


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm going to dye my hair red so I can be easily spotted!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now there's an image Gill!! Nice  

Mr W never mind the paper, you need to bring some kind of club to keep Emma and NVH in order.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

sho: I'll look in the shed for my riot shield and water cannon set in case things get out of hand


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

gill...nice thought for a friday morning    go get that bush sorted girl  
I have you agree with you, I'm not wearing a sticker either 

I'm sure once you've met me you'll remember who I am.....if I'm walking funny don't worry, it'll be  my raddish's    

Wildcat - it must be so worrying...I hope it stops altogether!

MrW - Ooops i said 17 ladies   Hope you don't think we're gonna allow you to speak  
Oh ok then, as  long as you tell us some more dirty stories! between courses ofcourse!  

Sho - i'll be equipped with a need so watch out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Off to a meeting now...happy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ahhhhh! Everyone look at the number of posts NVH has made. I told you she was the


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

17 people - wow! It's going to be one hell of a party. At least there will be no problem finding the right table in the restaurant. I too am intrigued to find out what everyone looks like - I must have crossed paths with one/some of you at the clinic at some point. Unfortunately I have an external meeting that day so will have to wear a suit - boo - so advance warning that I will look like a corporate girl. Normally I wear jeans to work! I will definitely be on for pudding as well - seeing as I am not drinking at the moment I need to have some treats. Really looking forward to it but I have to admit I am also a bit nervous too...

Happy friday to you all


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Wow - sounds like you are going to have a fab time.  that I can't come but will be being wisked off to my mum & dads for bed rest after hospital. Oh well maybe next time!

Wildcat - hope the bleeding stops soon 

Mr W - I'd wear the riot gear just in case  And make sure you tell MrsW to keep her feet up!

 Gill @ Fawn features!

Hope everyone else is ok.
Off to Cornwall tonight to visit FIL and partner. Supposed to be going sailing tomorrow - Oh a life on the ocean waves  Not sure my stomach will manage but we will see.... 

TTFn
Deb


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

LOL well the sticky labels was just an idea - in that case forgive me if I get your names wrong as I'm crap with names! 

Deb enjoy your weekend - dont' get too seasick as well as the other sickness! poor you - at least you can do it over the side!

I will prob have pudding too - I hope they have creme brulee - I LOVE that, mmmmmm


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now I've never been a major fan of the old brulee. For me, the best dessert is the profiterole, but the chocolate MUST be warmed. For me, it has everything, pastry, cream and chocolate. Perfection!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

ooooh - have you had chocolate oreo-cookie surprise - yummie  
Its an choccy oreo cookie with choch chip icecream, cream, hot choccy sauce - YUMMMIE! <licks lips at the thought>


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry to disappoint you all  but I was tentative on list anyway!! Got a lovely evening of client entertainment planned - uuurghh!! Besides I can't have pud coz of diet so I'd only be jealous!!

Mr W - methinks you are taking your life in your hands going to dinner with this lot


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Fingers. I'm sure you'll be able to come next time. Enjopy your"client entertainment" sounds great   I'll save you a mouthful of my pud. It won't kill you. Luc might get jealous though because we're are married!!

Charlies -mum I think I am familiar with that pudding. Puddings are my fave!! I do love my savouries as well, I'll think nothing of chomping my way through a bag of cashews or crisps or something, but puddings are the best!!! Sticky toffee pudding is another favourite of mine, but it HAS to have custard, but not too much


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't suffer too much with seasick (cept when down below on the portapotty) 
Its more the wind chill factor - just can't seem to stay warm no matter how many jumpers, coats and hats I put on. And I can't even have a hot toddy when i get in the clubhouse to defrost this time 


BTW I have a 'thing' at the moment for apple crumble and custard - generally the cravings have been savory but as soon as I hear 'crumble' I just have to have it (damn might have to go to the shop to get some now!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

OK getting very angry now still no AF and its 48 days !!!! Top hogging it everyone ppppppplllllllllllleeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaassssssseeeeee send her to me  

Mr W I think you should go in drag, or dressed up like Austin Powers or something with all your '*****es' in tow !!!

I wish I could go it sounds like it is going to be a riot!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

That was meant to say B I T C H E S in tow sorry it keeps changing what it says


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Profiteroles - MMMMMMMMMMM yeah I love those too, but I make them myself, which I darent do as it makes me put on loads of weight!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

KTx said:


> That was meant to say B I T C H E S in tow sorry it keeps changing what it says


It does that with certain words as you aren't supposed to use naughty language on here 

I have visions of MrW turning up in a nylon 70's suit with a big gold medallion now (complete with chest rug)


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

KTx - have nofear, as a true Englishman I shall make sure my beaches are kept in line, gnome'say?

On second thoughts, scrap the paper under the arm for recognition. I'll be the one with the velour leopard skin hat, long crushed-velvet jacket and stack heels with goldfish in  - me be rappin' wit the Babylon an ting (etc etc)


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

You taking your own car then MrW?? Cos you ain't getting in my car dressed like that!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Oh I wish I was going just to see the goldfish


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

17 is a great number (Mr Wildcat is very brave!).  Like some others of you, I am a bit nervous too, but very much looking forward to meeting you all.  

So many people starting treatment, it's very exciting to sort of go through it with you.  Good luck with your jabs NVH, hope they're not too sore.  Hope the pg ladies Debs and Wildcat etc are taking it easy and being waited on hand and foot  

Thanks god it's Friday...   !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks karen  

Monkeylove, I will probably in a suit or something worky too as I won't have time to change so you won't feel left out.

Now i'd rather have starter and main to be honest...desserts would push me over the edge as I am not meant to have carbs
but just won't be able to resist the pasta  

Sho - don't think that I never saw your comment - you   person!  

I am going to a fish restaurant for lunch today so might just have the lobster smothered in garlic butter!  Oh and calamari too! yum yum


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

mmmmm garlic lobster!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

maybe I'll bring my clients along for the entertainment of MR W in his pimp heels!!


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Just call me Disco Stu !!!!! The leopardskin might be considered overly dressy so I'll tone it down to zebra stripes I think, should fit right in in Knaphill


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-Thought you was in a meeting .....or are you but you cant tear yourself away 

Kate-So sorry my a/f dance didnt work   sending it your way hun 

MrW-Everyone will think your our pimp


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

NVH - in response to your earlier post about " i hope i haven't forgotten anyone"....you forgot me   had to do that bl...dy test this morning, went straight in the bin and then i went back to bed in tears.
Thankfully bleeding has nearly stopped but pains are pretty bad. Contemplating whether to go out for a friends 40th this evening. She knows what has happened and i am sure lots of alchohol and a good laugh will help for a few hours, but i will probably feel like poo in the morning and be even more depressed.What do you think?
Rang Woking this morning and am seeing Mr R on wed at 3.00 for a follow up.
Tash ...glad your injection went ok
This meal is goona be a riot....am really looking forward to it.
xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ali. Maybe a drink and being surrounded by friends will help.... but I know what you mean about the next morning


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-You get yourself out tonight honey, you need to let your hair down after the events of the last few weeks...you deserve it...dont worry about tomorrow honey..its saturday!!!  

Glad you have your follow up so quickly you have my permission to    Mr R


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh Ali    Sorry you had to go through the heart ache of doing the test. I am glad the bleeding is slowing down, I suspected it would, as I have had a similar experience.No where near as bad though. I think you should go out tonight    Enjoy yourself and don't decide now that you will feel miserable tomorrow, or you will. Tell yourself you will feel good after your night out, and you will!!

Hope you go and have a good time  

Mr W- If you are not dressed as a pimp now, I will be most disappointed.

Emma- NVH has only posted so that her number wasn't 666 anymore. That's the only reason!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-You could be right....she is the   child


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Maybe you are right and i will go out and get totally   .
i dont think i could spend another evening in with DH hardly saying a word to me. 
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone know when the first allowable dates for DR are after the new year as it is looking more and more unlikely that I will be able to get in bofore Christmas at this rate as my af has to arrive next week or I miss it all   also slightly nervous if that will still give me time as if it arrives next friday I would start DR on the 9th November and based on my dates last time as I had to DR for alot longer I might have to be abandoned.

As last time I started DR on the 30th June Test Day was 28th August and ET was 14th August so if I am the same time scale as last time then starting on the 9th November will mean ET on 22nd December   

Should I phone the clinic regarding a short protocol??

Sorry about a me me post - Ali go out and get trolled as I found out my last cycle failed on my birthday and I am glad I went out it just numbs the pain the next day but go and try and have some fun in the meantime lets face it we have enough time to be sad through all of this


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kate

Would you be more relaxed just saying 'sod it' and waiting til the new year rather than getting all anxious about squeezing it in before xmas? Perhaps a relaxed christmas might put you in a better mental state for tx... Just a thought.....

Deb


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

p.s. I know that that means waiting and that in itself is hard  but it really was just an alternative to think about.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT  I wuold ring Woking if you are that concerned. It's obviously worrying you so I would get it sorted now. My advice though would be to take my time and not feel stressed about fitting the cycle in. Its bad enough without working to a deadline. Waiting til the New Year really isn't that bad you know. There's a few of us in the same boat. If I had the option, I would definitely wait, but I don't, I have no choice but to wait. Ring 'em and ask love.

Ali- I take it your dp is suffering from the old osterich syndrom. If I don't look at it its not there, eh. Some men tend to do this, its not their fault. They feel the pain as much as we do, but they can't cope with seeing us hurt as well, and they don't like talking about it. I know mine likes to put it behind and focus on the one, which is good in a way, because if we both liked to talk about our problem, we would both be dead miserable all the time. Give him a bit of time, and then invite him to talk to you. In the meantime though     party on down !!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Debs I know what you mean but the problem is my cycle is so screwed that could actually mean waiting until almost easter as I will probably then have my next one in the time that I cant start so would have to wait for my third cycle which would probably be the end of January then start day 21 from then.  If you know what I mean This whole date thing is a nightmare for me as I generally only have about 9 cycles a year so everything just takes so much longer


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Kate - I think you need to speak to the clinic. You sound really stressed and thats not good hun. Why don't you give them a ring and they may be able to put your mind at rest or give you some 'alternative options' (no idea what they might be but they might have some!) 
Big  coming your way.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Debs sorry to sound so stressy, I just hate all this waiting


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Kate.....what a nightmare you are having.....i agree with Debs, give Woking a call


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Don't be sorry about sounding stressy hun - thats why we are here


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT  I don't want to get on your case, but you really need to relax!! Seriously the more you worry, the mopre you produce a hormone called prolactin. That hormone PREVENTS a normal cycle. Your body produces it when you are pregnant and when you are breast feeding to prevent you from getting pregnant again. Raised levels are also caused by stress, worry and hyper tension. I know about this because I have had a raised prolactin level due to stress, so I know what I'm talking about. Your cycle will never sort its self out while your this stressed. You'll start yourself on a viscous cycle of wanting your period so badly that it won't come and then you'll get more stressed about start to tx so you're period won't come and on and on....

Ring Woking and talk to them, then relax. Accept what ever they tell as something you have no control over right now, and then concentrate on getting yourself ready for when you do start.

Don't mean to be preachy, but I've been where you are (probably like most of us on here) and I know that you have to help yourself sometimes.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way RESTAURANT IS BOOKED!!!! 

Booked it for 16 as fingers had to pull out. I know Luc is tentative as well, but 16 is a nice round number to book so that if anyone else drops out or someone wants to join us, it shouldn't be a problem. Table is not round and is booked for 7pm. I hope that covers everything you high maintainance women


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

OY!!!!!! I am not a high maintenance woman!!! just a man with specific needs *sniff sniff*


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sorry Mr W   But you have to admit, some of theese women are demanding!! I've been bossed about left right and centre booking a meal for this lot.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Mr Goldfish heels - you are not in a position to argue


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Sho....for organising it all......


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have just spoken to Ann (In Navy Blue) and she is going to go and speak to Mr Riddle as 49 which she has just worked out is very long and needs to be looked into so I am waiting for a call back


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

well done kt hope that something can be sorted/looked in to


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - thanks very much for organising and booking the meal. You're a star.

Ali - I would definitely go out and get plastered. You probably will feel rubbish tomorrow but I bet you will have a great night out tonight and I always feel that sitting at home makes me feel more miserable rather than less. 

KT- fingers crossed that Woking can give you some good advice. 

NVH - glad you'll be wearing a suit too! Glad to hear your first injection went ok.

What's everyone up to this weekend? I have MIL staying all weekend - joy of joys! These are the only weekends I don't mind having to do a bit of work!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sho ta for sorting out Nino's! no backing out now 

KT give the clinic a call to put your mind at rest otherwise it will just be nagging at you!

Ali Glad the witch has eased a bit, you go and have a nice big drink, you deserve it  

Mr W your a brave man! my Dh could think of nothing worse than being stuck at a dinner table with 15 ladies, I think he just about copes with me going on and on and on and on 

Off to Nuffield for our follow up now, I am armed with my list for Mr R, Im still worried about the whole cycle, as all went pear shaped from day 2 of 2ww and I am still really aware of my poor old grumpy ovaries  they feel like just before EC that really heavy draggy feeling! Anyway lets ask the man who knows what he's taliking about!

Any messages of love Emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Gill I can't wait to hear how you get on.

Kate x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

See, even men can take part in shoe conversations!!!!!!










*G r o o o o v y *​


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Good luck Gill 

Well done KTx - at least Woking are aware of your concerns now.  they can sort something out for you

 Mr W 
Ladies - I WILL NEED PHOTOS!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

How cool now I would love to see a picture with you out wearing those!!

I think we need to pask more questions about Mr and Mrs W Guys, Fettish parties, taking nude/rude piccies dresing up I think there could be more than we expect!!!!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - Woking might give you Provera in Dec/Jan to bring on a bleed like they did with me, I have even less AF in a year and they are completely unpredicatable so it made sense to take the Provera. They gave me 10 days worth and once I finished taking them it was another 7 days before I started AF. So there is somenthing they can do to bring AF on if it doesn't arrive shortly. Try to keep       hon.

Ali - Sorry about your test hon. Go out and let your hair down - it'll do you good to be able to talk to friends about it particularly if DH is doing that man thing of ignoring the whole situation. Have one for me!!

Sho - You do realise you are going to have to keep the rabble in order!!

Am not up to much this weekend. Out this evening with parents and my best mate, her DH and her parents for a curry. Haven't been out with them for such a long time so it will be nice. Having said that all I want to do is go home to bed - don't think I have quite got over the jet lag yet!!
Tomorrow will be housework day as DH is working and Sunday is catching up with family day. Plan on going to buy an exercise bike tomorrow as winter is coming and won't get out on my bike as much.

Saw friend last night who I bumped into in Kingston - the one that hadn't told me she was pregnant. Very emotional and apologetic and very excited about her baby, had bit of a weep together and then a really lovely evening catching up so all's well that ends well.

Mr W - love the boots


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I don't know what you mean MrsW is perfectly normal from her boot obsession to her bright red hair  

Must be MrW leading her astray


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Glad you rung woking, maybe they will give you the drug that brings on a/f  

Gill-Good luck give Mr R a big   from me  

Kerry-Glad things are better with your friend hun  

Monkey-M/i/l ohhhh you poor thing

MrW-Have you still got the M/i/l staying with you


----------



## Dominokitten1 (May 15, 2005)

Hey Tash, 

Thanks for the text earlier, just wanted to wish you tons and tons of luck for your FET babe! Keeping everything crossed that your 2 precious    make it! Good luck xxxxxxxxx

Lol and hugs  

Domino (S)

XXXXXXXX


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey there sandi   fancy seeing you here    I really really hope that things are working out for you and thanks for posting on here!
You know I will keep you posted and will definately be in touch next time I am in W.  Are you still hanging around here somewhere  
Its lovely to hear from you, and I will pm you just to make sure you get my message    

You'll have to excuse this lot, they have mouths like sewers! I am the only one here that hasn't got a gutter mouth      

Ali - how could I forget you!   really sorry about that hpt and I reckon you should go out and get hammered tonight.  Let your hair down big time! 

Sho - well done for doing the booking  

Gill - good luck with your follow up, hope you get some good feed back.  Tell Mr R that emma's pile needs pushing back up and if he would like to do the honours    

Kate - any news from nuffield  

MrW - great boots   don't think they will go with the tiger outfit tho


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh your back are you  

Hope you dont get on the motorway and come down with food poisoning


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Now now Emma!!!

KT - glad you've rung woking. Its bettr to do something rather than worry. That's no good at all.

You all sound like you've got loads planned for the weekend. I on the other hand have abosolutely nothing. And I mean nothing!! TV. That's it.....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Im not up to much either hun, probably clothes shopping with d/f he is like a women when he shops


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - you're welcome to swap weekends with me and keep my MIL company! A weekend just watching tv sounds like bliss to me......


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Back for 30 minutes and then off home!   Gosh I stick of garlic! NO COMMENTS PLS!  
Food poisoning on the M1...now that wouldn't be pleasant!  Will make sure I try and squeeze  one out before I leave    

Monkeylove - i'll be with the in laws too, but they are lovely.  They light a candle for us every sunday that we will get pg! 
Poor you....


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh Nvh they sound really lovely   thats so sweet of them.....mind you if they knew your mouth was like a sewer they wouldt be inviting you to stay let alone lighting a candle


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

They know what I am like, I always tease them about being the odd one out and it being a 'black thing'    
Even though they are catholics they have a very open mind.  I normally get p*ssed with them but can't this time!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Afternoon all - i've been away for a couple of hours entertaining a 3 year old while you lot gossip for england!

Ali - sorry your test didn't come back with the result you wanted, def go out tonight and get hammered - It's the best way to drown your sorrows and enjoy yourself for the night, sod your DH if he wants to be a misery let him stay home.

Deb - thanks for sticking up for me hun! I really am quite normal underneath the red hair and weird job - Did you all know I used to be the Affilliate Manager for the largest e-commerce company in the world?? And that I spent 2 years working for Microsoft? See not just a weirdo perv  wityh a pimp daddy husband    

MrW - you crack me up - ladies I know he woulodn't be seen dead in that - so it will amuse me if he does!

Sho - Thanks hun for booking the restaurant - you are a star!!  

Come on AF's for those that need it - why isn't she showing her face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

they sound a right laugh   my d/f's mum is nice too


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Any news from Gill?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Not yet, she is probably still at woking or on her way back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i cant stop   to myself...just noticed that Nvh has posted more than wildcat   and wildcat has been registered a lot longer than nvh  just goes to show who does all the   here 

Im off home now, have a nice weekend ladies

Gill-Hope it all went well today and you come away feeling  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh I don't want to leave you all  

Since I got back from lunch, i've been on the internet, had a chat with my friend and managed to get
rid of most of my lunch    now its time for home! such an important business women I am  

Have a lovely weekend and hopefully I might be able to pop in on Monday.  Me and dh got the day off
cause I need day of rest after travelling back from up North.  I seem to suffer badly from jet lag    

M25/A1 in a few hours  

Lots of love  

ps thanks for that emma


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way, there's nothing wrong with your gob is there....i see you are well over 2000!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Swap ya NVH - I have the dreaded A303 to tackle in a couple of hours 

Wildcat  You are welcome hun  Told everyone - it must be MrW who leads you astray.....

Right off to find something to do to fill the remaining hour of work


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah Emma - you are a gossiper extraordinaire! I remember when you hit your 1000 post mark - wasn't that log ago!

Emmas total time online 22 days, 2 hours and 43 minutes.  avg 9.7 posts per day
NVH is 6 days, 3 hours and 15 minutes. avg of 3.8 per day 

Sooooooo who talks the most


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

How Long!!!!!!!! Blimey Emma - are there any jobs going at your place         

Good luck all those ladies having to tackle nasty traffic, exhaust needs doing on my car so although I only have about a 20 minute drive I will sound like a boy racer!!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

As per usual it has gone quiet because you working women are on the road. I have to say, I am so bored I may have to get a bit of temping or something. Having said that the whole purpose of giving up work was to get ready for the IVF thing and to avoid the stress hassell etc, so maybe not.

Bored........

Where has Luc been today?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat how funny and well spotted !!!

Still waiting for a call back but assuming I wont hear anything today, hopefully they will put me on the short protocol when AF does arrive as then I wont have to worry about the DR deadline as I wont have to wait 21 days plus DR. But then Ann did mention they also have a short/long protocol !!!

So will have to be patient and wait and see

Kx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Right all - about to hit the road for the weekend.
Have fun and don't gossip tooooooo much 'cos it'll take me hours to catch up 

TTFN
Deb


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kt - Am sure that they will do their best for you hon, Hope it arrives this w/end     

How come everyone gets to leave work early on a Friday? I'm here for at least 3 hours yet!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Cya Deb - have a great weekend - drive carefully down the A303 - its a bugger on a friday night

KT - short protocol rocks - start on day 2 less injections, no moody down reg!

Emmas gone quiet now - little miss chatterbox!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lets hope I get the chance to follow in your footsteps Wildcat

Kerry do you not finish til late on a friday then I thought being on the corporate side friday would be a early finish - hopefully not long left now only 2 hours to go


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Fingers - I'm still at work as well. Friday is our busiest day unfortunately so won't leave the office until about 7. Boo.   And the boss is in a foul mood - it's a small company so everyone knows about it when he is! No friday feeling for me - yet.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Meant to do 9 - 530 which is a bit of joke really as I am in before 830 every morning and I rarely get out before 6 - 630. Today is an exception to the rule though as half the team are on annual leave or sick and we have had the busiest Friday we've had in years!! Next week is shaping up busy too so really want to get as much done as poss before I leave tonight. Will crawl straight from here to the curry house for dinner. Good job I don't have to cook really!! As Dh is working tomorrow, I might even put in a couple of hours in morning so I'm not snowed under next week when d/regging starts


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Kerry I know exactly how you feel I feel as if I have got nothing done that I planned to today so no doubt will be working tomorrow too, but at least working from home I can just go downstairs and shut myself in the office for a couple of hours and hopefully the phones will be nice and quiet

Hope you dont have to stay too late and enjoy the rest of your weekend

Kate x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Did you hear from woking yet? Or will it not be today Ktx?


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

You too Kate and everyone else. I'm sure I'll pop on at some stage


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-You make me  

Wildcat-Your lucky your pg hun  

Nvh and wildcat-Yeah but i have been registered for a year   nvh has only been on here a couple of months    Enough said!!  

Kate-Its sounds to me the s/p will be best for you seeing as your a/fs come when they feel like it


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Curry for me tonight as well - can't wait for that. I am also feeling desperate for a glass of wine but promised myself I wouldn't booze now that I am on the tablets. I hope the craving wears off my the time I get to the restaurant. Fruit juice just doesn't have the same relaxing effect on a Friday evening....


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Not still not heard so dont expect I will hear anything now until Monday hopefully they will say I can go short protocol and start stimming as soon as the old bag arrives.

I am off in a bit but will probably be online tomorrow before I go to watch the footy and a batchelor do which is cool to be invited as apparently they think of me as one of the lads !!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- I hope you get the answer you want from Woking. I know how stressful this can all be. 

I'd kill for a curry.  poxy diet means fat free rubbish for me. I'm really into thai food myself. hmmm mmmm. We've got a really nice restaurant by us.


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all!

Well we had our follow up and I have to say I am no bl**dy further forward, my scan was fine, lining is 11 already and I only stopped bleeding Tuesday and 1 prominent follie of 13 on the LHS, so very good for this time in my cycle!

Mr R said he thinks its just bad luck thats all, the heavy spotting from day 2 following ET he disregarded, bleeding from day 6 is apparently is quite normal if the embies havent implanted and bleeding for 16 days could just be because my lining was thick so more to come away, but if I spot before AF or at all next month he will refer me for an operation to see if there are any nasties inside my uterus, but as Im spot on every month and the scan was clear he very much doubts it! baby asprin next time is all he would change.

He said no to any extra hormone support and no to additional blood tests!

I really wanted some kind of concrete answers    

Sorry for the selfish post

Cross & grumpy Gill


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh GIll I'm sorry  

I know how much you wanted a conrete solution. Sometimes is hard to accept that occasionally they just don't know. I don't know why you would e bleeding so early. I wonder whether just the small changes that MR R wants to make willl be enough to make all the difference. Is he planning to see what happens with your next menstrual cycle and then make decisions on your treatment?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sorry Gill you didnt get any real answers that has to be worse thing of all this all we keep saying to ourselves is better luck next time but how many next times can we all cope with

Have a nice glass of red tonight and relax and hopefully we will all get our much deserved results one day real soon

Kx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Gill- do you think it would put your mind at ease to have the op just to make sure there isn't anything in there? I don't know if they do the laps if you push for it or whether it has to be all Mr R's decision. Just wondering if further investigation is what you were hoping for to get some answers


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Right I am off for the evening Night Girls and MR W


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill

So sorry hun that your follow up did not give you the answers you were looking for, take care 

Luv Myra


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Roll on next Wednesday girls, are we gonna have a good time, i think so


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill sorry your follow up wasn't as good as you'd hoped, but I guess we have to put out trust in Mr R - he's the 2nd best in the country so I guess he does know best even if we don't like what we hear   

Emma - I was merely stating your statistics! lol we love you being chatty! 

Sho - stick to that diet honey - you are better than me, I'm so weak willed right now, I'll eat anything. I made DH go out last night at 9.30 to get me a chocolate mouse cos I just wanted one. I wanted it at 8pm but tried SO hard to resist, even ate some regular choccie but it wasn't right! I bet that added a pound to my waistline!

Kt - How annoying to not hear back from them - they are usually pretty good - maybe they got busy?

I'm off now - the sky box is almost full so we have loads of tv to watch!


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

I havent been on here for a few days and Ive missed loads!

Are you all going for a meal on Wednesday evening?  Can I join you all?  What restaurant is it?

Steffan.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had really nice large southern comfort and lemonade to make myself feel better after a ****tty day but hey guess what THE OLD    HAS ARRIVED IN FULL FORCE NO SPOTTING OR GENTLE START BUT FULL FORCE                                              YYYYYYYYIIIIIIIIIIPPPPPPPPEEEEEE


Ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Well done honey     bought bloody time  
You, bendy and me will be cycle buddies  

Gill-So sorry honey, baby aspirin is what i took last time and will be this time to helps keep the lining thick my was around 14mm at e/c   as wildcat said he knows best   

Wildcat-  you and the chocolate mousse reminds me of alan partridge  

Steffan-Ofcourse you can join us, were going to Nino's in Knaphill on weds at 7.00

Sho-Can you book another place for Steffan


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma I am so releaved and as you say AT LAST I thought I was going to be left on our lonesome, as we havent set ourselve a money deadline but a time deadline that if we are not pregnant by the end of next year thats it we take what life has dealt us and finish the ICSI/IVF rollercoaster and I started to panic that I would only get a chance for 2 goes but now positive thinking all the way THIS TIME IS GOING TO WORK and we are going to get the best Christmas pressie ever.

Looking forward to be cycle buddies you with you and Bendy 

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhhh so pleased for you Kate, it will work as mr r said the 1st time is trial and error and only 5% of women fall pg the 1st time


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Emma, you will get there too I am sure we just have to keep reminding ourselves it will make us all stronger people and better mummys in the end

Have a nice rest of the evening

Take Care

Kate xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You too honey, now your a.f is here  

Take care
Emmaxx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Are you watching that QI on BBC2, its meant to be a quiz show but its rather boring  Stephen Fry istrying to be too intelligent and there is nothing else on at the moment until Hells Kitchen at 11pm on ITV


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No im not i was going to watch Ali g later...only like Borat gone of the other stuff he does


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

just popped in before off to Tesco's for a much needed food shop  

Been up an hour already, I seem to get earlier and brighter on my days off, perhaps the thought of going into the hell hole, makes me sleepy   10 more weeks at work COME ON       

Kate - well done on the old witch arriving, really pleased for you, and certainly about time   Here's to the next stage for you love    

Gill - sorry the appt wasnt as clear and directive as you hoped   I hope for you the next stage is a little easier for you love    

I havent read all the posts, so If I have missed any news, apologies  

love to all and have a good weekend
cheesyb
xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Morning!

What a damp horrible morning it is. DH and I had plans to sort out the garden this weekend, might be a bit wet for that...oh how sad!!  Spot of shopping instead?!

*Kate* - Glad AF turned up. It is a good sign that you are meant to be doing this cycle. Wishing you loads of luck. 

*Gill * - I am really sorry that Mr R didn't give you all the answers you were looking for. Really hoping that baby asprin might make all the difference for you. 

*Wildcat* - Hope you managed to wade thro some of your sky box viewing!

I will be arriving at the restaurant at 7pm on Wed as I will go straight from my acu at 6pm. Will I be the first there?? Don't want to be sitting at that HUGE table all on my lonesome for ages before all the Nuffield convoy arrive!!!  Anyone else going straight there?

I am still waiting for AF to arrive, she had come and gone before Baseline scan last time. Have any of you had AF during the scan?? Don't like the idea of it but what can I do? Oh well...

Better go, tutoring in 10 mins. Have a happy weekend everyone! Oh meant to say, if anyone is going to the cinema I can recommend The Departed, it was fab!

xx


----------



## steffan (May 21, 2006)

Hi everyone

ARe we just going along on our own on Wednesday or is anyone bringing partners?  Either way is fine by me.

Barneybear - I've always had baseline scan whilst AF is here! I thought it would be a bit yucky but they're used to it so don't worry.

See you all Wednesday evening after my ET!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Barney,

I too was the same as you my AF didnt arrive at all in time for Baseline scan so they made me DR for another week and then have another baseline a week later and by then everything was all ok, so dont panic it should all be fine you just might be a week longer for tx than original planned

Good Luck hunny

Kate xx - still on cloud 9 that af is here, even though it is very painful this month !!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Kt great news on the       talk about turning up at the eleventh hour!

Barney - my af came this time 2 days before baseline scan - but lining was thin enough to go to stimms - heres hoping for you too     

steffan best of luck with e/t on weds    

emma borat is fab - the news was   a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

have a lovely weekend all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have you guys heard todays news??

 Head of Government Fertility Watchdog declared age should not stop people in there 50's and 60's having IVF

As much as I know we are all desperate to have a family and we are doing anything we can to have them I do think there still has to be a limit on age as we have to think of the children and the life's they are likely to have can you imagine someone in there 60's having a child I know there is that Doctor in Britian who has just had a baby from IVF at 62 but what about her Child when it is 10 its mum is going to be 72 and therefore no doubt the child is going to end up looking after its mum rather than the other way around.

What is everyone else's opinion about this?? I hope I havent offended anyone but it is my personally view and just thought it was interesting as I dont think there is anything wrong with the current age limit of 45.

The rest of the article goes on to say the classic again of Lord harries has also suggested HFEA is to cut the number of embryos that can be transfered into wombs for most ivf patients from two to one to tackle the issue of twin and triplet births. The panel of experts commissioned by the authority are expected to recommend the change of Wednesday!!!!!!

So how is this going to effect us all, if they think it is right that human rights allow someone in there 50's and 60's to have a child then surely those same human rights should be allowed to allow us to make the choice over whether or not to have 1 or 2 embryos transfered. We only had one transfered last time as we were told it was the best of the best and our other one perished and we ended up with a BFN if I am not allowed 2 transfered this time I will fumming as why should the HFEA be able to half my chances of it working whilst we still have to pay all this money, I think they need to look at the stats of the amount of woman who have 2 transfered and how many actually turn into multiple births and of these how many are actually identicle because the identicle ones need to be classed as singletons as they would of had even with only 1 embryo transfered.

Sorry I am right on my soap box this morning

Ktx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

KTx,

Hello! I hadn't heard the news but feel the same as you regarding the 1/2 embies thing. At 33 Mr R ssays I am obviously one of the 'younger' ones in IVF terms (don't feel that way at all!!) and he def supported the idea of us having one embie back. We decided on our first go to go along with his recommendation. On ET day we had 3 embies but one one grade 1 and 2 grade1/2 s. He said he would prob recommend 2 back anyway so we did. Sadly, a BFN but I am concerned with this ruling on Wed, will this mean I have to get only 1 back in this time I think you are right, we only want to increase our chances of a healthy pg and no one has endless supplies of money and I guess the scary prospect is reaching the end of the road financially/emotionally and still having no baby   Don't know what the answer is? Will anyone challenge this Government decision I wonder or will that be it on Wed? Will be well pi**ed off if it comes into place before my ET.   

Sorry, rant over...going to go and get on with having a lovely weekend!  

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Kate-Didnt see that how stupid to let people that age have children but us only having 1 embie put back especially when were paying for the tx too  

Barney-I think some people have had a/f while being scanned..i know what you mean though not very nice  

Alisha-Borat wasnt on so watched Avid merrion  

Steffan-Were going on our own no partners apart from MrW as some peoples partners wouldnt come and makes it a bit awkward for others if some partners are there


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!

Steffan I'll add you on to the list. Back to 17 again  
I think Emma summed it up on the partner issue. MR W is coming because he is actually a member of FF and contributes to this message board. An honourary woman really (hope that doesn't offend him.) Everyone elses partner are reluctant to say the least.

As to the news on the IVF thing, I'm not surprised. Everyone has got an opinion on the subject. I'm afraid I'm a serious sceptic. Never forget that this is a business. People make money from this treatment. I've no doubt that people like Mr R do this job basically because they like the idea of making people like us happy as well as the job satisfaction, medical interest and probably the money too. But behind him, and people like him, there are a team of people who run the bank balances. Lets face it, if you raise the age of the women alowed to receive treatment, you open up the wallets of thousands of more people. Restrict the number of embryos to be put back, and you are looking at more and more attempts, therefore more and more money. Its a business at the end of the day and no more.

Sorry if that sounds cold but that's what I think. My eyes are open, but make no mistake, when its my money I'm handing over I'll fight to the death for two embryos.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just doing a bit of work but couldn't resist a quick pop onto the board.

Great news about your af Kate - this is definitely going to be the cycle for you! 

Re the 1 or 2 embryo matter I really don't think that they would be able to bring it on Weds - these things always take a while to trickle down and this seems to be something that's been in the press for quite a while now. We had 1 embryo put back on our first cycle on the clinic's recommendation but I think we will be having 2 put back this time (if 2 survive the thawing). In an ideal world I would prefer to have one baby at a time but if its twins or no baby at all I am obviously going to choose the former! 

Have good weekends everyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

By the way Barney, I will be there at 7 on Weds so you won't be on your own.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Sho* - Glad you'll be there at 7 too! Two people sitting waiting at a big table doesn't look as bad as one!  what name is the table booked under? Really looking forward to it now. Hope there isn't any couples there trying to enjoy a quiet romantic meal out...I think we might be a bit chatty!!  

AF is here  (I think) so hopefully all will be OK for Baseline scan on Mon and will be starting stimms very soon 

DH is asleep on the sofa so not much clearing in the garden done . He plays football on Sat mornings and then spends most of the day knackered!

X Factor and a curry tonight  Have a good one everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Barney-Glad a/f is making an appearance   my d/f is asleep on the sofa too, and i want to go to b&q  
Lucky you having a curry tonight im jealous  

Thats an idea for another meet we could go for a curry  

Where is Luc   hope she is ok


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all

Very quiet this evening. I have to admit to a bit of a nap this afternoon, mainly through boredom though!!

Emma, a curry would be a really good idea. Only problem is I'm not a mad fan of the Indian ice creams, and as I have said many many times, I MUST have a pudding when I go out for a meal   Ice cream doesn't count as a pudding before you even suggest it.

KT and Barney- glad AF has turned up.  Hope you're enjoying the pain of, as I call it "shluffing out" (upsets my husband when I say that)  But I find "shluff" is such a good word when it comes to bleeding from the vagina. 

By the way Emma, how's the bleeding from the **** going?

HAve watched X factor. My money's on that Dionne, she was awesome.


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congrats Kate on AF arriving, brilliant news and Barney good luck with Stimms.
Well i am so glad I went out last night...i had a really good time and got fairly ******  
Got to bed about 4.30 and thankfully my head wasn't too bad this morning. Spent afternoon asleep on the settee so have done no housework today. Know feeling a bit tearful but i know time is a good healer. Am hoping that Mr R may have some answers on Wed but i expect it will go pretty much like Gills. 
Sho - i watched x factor and thought Leoni was really good as well. Who do you think is going tonight....i reckon maybe the two brothers or The Unconventionals.
xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Ali 

So glad you went out and enjoyed yourself. You must have had a good time to roll in at that time you dirty stop out!!  
I hope Weds goes ok. Really looking forward to meeting you on Wednesday as well. You never know what they will say when ou go for the follow up consulations. So far I've only had "bad luck, better luck next time". I  really hope he has someting to say to you. WE'll cheer you up regardless of the news. 

I think the scottish brothers will go. I really liked the unconventionals in the auditions. I think Louis is crap this year. He obviously didn't want the groups and I don't think he has made much effort with any of them. I really liked Dionne and Nikitta, There aren't that many crap ones though.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Glad you enjoyed your night out hun  sorry you have hit a low tonight 
We will all cheer you up on wednesday honey i promise  

Sho-The bleeding from the **** has stopped thanks


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx and barney - glad AF has arrived

Ali - glad you had a good night out, hope that Mr R comes up with something constructive at your follow up.

Sho - perhaps when we go for a curry we can sneak in an M&S Pavlova for pud (yummmmm!)

I agree that this whole embryo debate is governed by businessmen. Lets face it, as women with IF problems we are an easy target to fill the medical profession's coffers. We do not have a condition that is life threatening but it does affect our emotional well being which means that most of us will continue to slog it out on the tx treadmill until we physically, emotionally and financially can't take anymore. And whilst the NHS is execellent when it comes to emergency care, I believe that sooner rather than later everything other than emergency car will be privatised and run along the same lines as the IF business. I too believe that if I am paying a consideable sum of money for tx then I should be given the choice of how many embryos to choose. ( Kerry gets off her high horse and slopes off into the sunset!!)

Emma - glad the bleeding stopped!! 

Gill - sorry your consult wasn't what you'd hoped for. Fingers crossed that those small changes help next time   

Can't believe Dionne was in bottom 2 of X factor, I have to say there were only a couple of acts I thought were any good and she was one of them, still at least she went through..

Curry last night was good, was really good and just had a 'dry' curry, no nan, no rice and no pud, shame I wanted chocolate when I got home!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry-Are you getting nervous you start d/r soon


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes - I'm pooping it!!! My injection master class was verrrryyy rushed and I'm making myself more nervous by trying to remember the process every 5 minutes!!!

Also having some weird dreams and I never normally remember my dreams, had one about my boss last night!! Now he's a lovely man but sooooo not my type but dreamt that he was chasing me down the street with a rose between his teeth in just his underwear!! Make of that what you will!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

you wait till your jabbing hun ...the dreams will get more     bet you wont be able to look your boss in the face monday 

The jabs are easy i promise and thats coming from someone who us petrified of needles  

Im off now, tomorrow were going shopping to Bromley 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend hun


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Fingers...you will be fine with the injections...once that first one is out the way its easy peesy.
I was also shocked Dionne was in the bottom two but knew Simon would vote out the Unconventionals.....some of them were really good....think its going to be a really hard to pick a winner.
What a very weird dream    
Sho...i did have a really great time and it was ashame we had to leave when we did...was hoping the Landlord was gonna have a lock in. Got back to my mates and then carried on drinking with her boyfriend and brother, hence the late night/early morning........haven't had a night like that for ages....i am surprised i wasn't more ****** as i was mixing my drinks.
xxxxxx


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Hello Girls and Mr W

Wildcats - Hope you are ok. 

Ktx - Well done, af arrived at last. 

CharliesMum - Hope you sort out those builders and insurers soon. 

Nvh - Are your jabs are going ok? 

Fingers - Glad you sorted things out with your friend.  Good luck with the jabs. 

Jules - Hope you enjoy your time with friends and are feeling better. 

Steffan - Good luck with et on wednesday. 

Ali - Glad you had a good evening out. 

Emma - Glad your  is better! 

Cheesy - New car - hurrah,  not many weeks left at work now.......... 

Barney - Hope af comes when you need her.  Its ok when scanning, they are used to it. 

Gill - sorry you didn't get the answers you needed. 

Sho - Any exciting cakes this weekend? 

Alisha - How are you feeling?  

Forgive me I can't think who else I have forgotten.  I will remember as soon as I post!  Had to catch up from thursday!

Had my first progress scan on friday.  So far so good.       

Lots of funny dreams going around here lately.  On my first few days of menopur I had really bad nightmares  .

With regard to the 1/2 embie thing.  I will go mad if they change mine to 1 if I have enough good ones.  If it wasn't for the chat on here I would not know anything about it.  Woking have just been saying 2 all along this cycle again.  I am of course happy to be doing anything at all after the last few weeks but don't want them to suddenly spring that debate on me whilst I have my legs on the air!!                   

Lots of Love
Budgie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Budgie-Glad the progress scan went well honey...all sounds   so far   

Hi to everyone else

Off to Bromley shopping soon


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks Emma.  Enjoy the shopping.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

No one to talk to.  Must be something I said  - no I think you all just had wild saturday nights!

Anyway, i'll come back later....................................bye.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I would talk to you Budgie but i was the one you forgot!!!!!  

Af arrived here and boy is she gushing today!  Still it means scan on Monday and off we go again!
Funeral went well, or as well as these things can.
Work is going ok this weekend. 
Only here briefly but thought I'd better try and catch up a little or i'd have pages and pages and pages to read tomorrow when i get back home!
lol to you all 
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!!

Just been over to my flat to make sure all is well there, only to discover they've put a for sale sign up. I THOUGHT THE THING WAS SOLD!!!! Needless to say I'll be making a few phone calls in the morn.

Minow- does this mean you're off then? When do you start your jabs/ pills whatever it is with a short protocol? All very exciting.

Emma -Glad you're **** is behaving itself.

Fingers- I thinke agree on the embryo thing. Am I right in thinking this is your first go? Good luck with it, and as everyone keeps saying, the jabs end up being second nature, so don't worry about that. 

As for X Factor, I think the same thing happened to Dionne as happened to that Michelle last year. Viewers thought it was so obvious that she'd go through that they voted for other people. I did. I voted for RObert because I thought he was first and people would have forgotten that he was good. I should have voted for Dionne because I thought she wasthe best. by the way, I'm not a serial voter. I only vote occasionally. honest.


----------



## budgie (Aug 9, 2006)

Sorry Minow.  Now you know why I don't post very often!  

Hope you are ok after the dreaded friday 13th. 

Love Budgie


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

I'm back on the computer doing some more work whilst dh is out with his mum. 

Ali - glad that you had a great time out on Friday. Sorry your head hurts but I think it is worth it when you have had a good night! 

Minow - good news about af - you must be pleased that you can start again - fingers crossed for the sp.

Emma - hope you enjoyed your shopping, I could really do with a clothes shopping trip - now that autumn has arrived I don't seem to have anything to wear!

Sho - hope you have a nice Sunday planned 

Budgie - you missed me out as well but I won't hold it against you!

Fingers crossed - good luck with your injections. It is amazing how quickly you get into the habit of them. 

Barney - glad your af has arrived too - looking forward to being cycle buddies again. 

Anyway better get back to the work - the highlight of my day is going to be some roast pork and Jane Eyre later,

Speak soon!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Well done to all of you that got your AF this weekend - anyone else still waiting??  

I think it should be the womans choice if we have to pay for tx, I can unerstand them limiting to 2 but twins really aren't a big problem, Sho you are right it's all down to money and not health - the majority of twins born are OK, but twins usually means more scans and a little more care which is where the HNS moan about the cost. For a woman who can't have children unless IVF is used twins is a wonderful thing for most people as it means they get their family in one go, I guess the businessmen will never understand this.  I guess we all have opinions on this - I wonder if there is a way of expressing them to HFEA?

No curries for me please - I can't eat spicy food   so if you do go out for a curry - I'll be out, or we will have to pick somewhere that does other food too!!!!

Emma - gorgeous day for shopping, hope you bought some new shoes! 

I have a headache, going now ouch...


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Glad to hear we are all on the same wave lenght regarding the HREA rules, hopefully if necessary there will be enough of us too out a good petition together if they do change the rules.

Ali glad you had a nice night out on Friday and let your hair down.

Minow glad your af arrived as well and hope it slows down for your scan.

I have to phone the clinic in the morning to let them know mine has arrived and to see if Mr had a chance to look at my file as if he puts me on the short protocol I need to get in there tomorrow!!

I too watched X Factor and I must say I liked Leonne and Ray the best, I also liked the unconventionals and dont think they deserved to go I think the macdonald brothers sould of gone they were awful also I dont like ashley much either.

oh well another week nearly here catch you tomorrow guys

kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Wildcat-Yeap i bought shoes and a couple of tops, had d/f with me other wise would of bought a lot more  

Monkeylove-i havent watched the Jane Eyre, prime suspect is my 9pm tv tonight in bed


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

TV in bed sounds good to me Emma - dh banned tv from our bedroom when we moved flat because we were always falling asleep with it on! Also it was tempting never to get up at the weekend and just stay in bed watching kids tv but then when I'm vegging I can watch tv for days...

Have a good evening all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Evening all,

Just a quickie from me as not long got back from up north!  What a hectic weekend, I was chief cook and dh was helping with all the packing (dh's parents are are moving down south tomorrow)

Kate, Minow & Barney - so glad that af has arrived for you!    
Wildcat - great stats! didn't shut her up though  

Emma - your comments are noted!  

Gill - sorry that your follow up didn't give you any more answers.  I guess sometimes it is just a case of bad luck.  They told me that cause there was no real pattern they can't really say why I had a bfn!  

Ali - glad you had a good night on Friday  

F*ck what did everyone else say now    

Think i'm gonna go and get showered and pop into bed....5 hours on the road and I am suffering from jet lag   had to shoot up in a petrol station just before the M25 -  nice  

Have a lovely night and sweet dreams to everyone


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*NVH * - Shooting up in petrol station loo, not nice, poor you.

*Monkeylove * - We also don't have a tv in the bedroom as DH watches enough football without it being on in the bedroom too!

Got my scan tomorrow morning which I am now really not looking forward to as AF has arrived in full force. Not looking forward to putting on their white sarong (as they call it!)  Also worrying as DH is away with work for a few days and have just realised that he did all the stimms injections last time and now I'll prob have to do the first one or two by myself  On 4 ampules this time! Any tips girls Just realised that I will prob be on stimms and de regs on Wed night, has anyone else done their stimms injection out and about Last time we did them all at home.  Maybe could do them at the surgery after my acu, just before I come along to Ninos? Hmmmmmm

Better go, got to get up early to walk the dog and then off for scan. Sleep tight everyone. xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all!

Ive had a busy old weeeknd and havent had time to post or catch up, hopefully I may have half an hour later, but just wanted to pop on and say 'MORNING!!'     and 

Gill xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning all 


Gill-Blimey did you poop the bed this morning   miss you too  

Nvh-  shooting up  

Barney-Glad a.f has come and good luck for your scan today    do you want me to mix your stimming drugs for you wednesday, someone else can inject it though  

Hi to everyone else


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning ladies

I'm happy to administer any injections on Wednesday if needed, I'm so not squeamish with a needle (although I got DH to do most of mine!) but I'm happy to help if needed.

Monkeylove - good luck with your scan - don't worry about AF they are used to it at the clinic so don't be shy! 

NVH, sounds like you had a busy weekend! DH family live in Hull so I know the long journey sucks - Shooting up in a petrol station - not fun! I had to do one on the side of the road once - we did it in the car though! Oh and once at a rock gig in Milton Keynes (but I used the first aid tent thing!)

Emma - sounds lkike you did some good shopping! I had a lazy weekend, only went to tesco!

Morning Gill!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Wildcat 

Its freezing today 

Where is everyone  

Anyone watch prime suspect last night...how good is that


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Hope everyone had a good weekend. Will come and chat later xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Fingers

You start d/r tomorrow dont you   good luck   

Where are you going


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning!!!

Crappy morning isn't it.

I have already given 2 people rock all on the phone   and am just getting ready for the third. Hammersmith. I'm STILL waiting for some of my notes to be sent back to me. I know this sounds paranoid, but I think they are trying to hide something from me. I'm sure of it. I won't give up though. Between you and me, I'm going to try and get some money back because I think they let me go ahead with treatment once when it should have been cancelled. Might sound a bit mercenary, but it would mean we could afford to have another attempt if this one didn't work (I know stay   )

Really looking forward to Wednesday as well.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Cant you speak to the hospitals chief exec, worked for me when i was in a battle with St georges, also said if i didnt have a response within 48hrs i would go to the press...  it worked


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Spoken to Ann at the clinic this morning I start D Regging on the 4th November yipppeee, have an appointment on the 31st to go and collect my drugs !!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well done Kate, so is it the l/p your on not s/p


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks Emma, I will be getting mighty strong with them today you can believe that!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Just popping by to say 'Morning all' 

Is hectic today as I want to get everything cleared off my desk before hospital tomorrow and my inbox looks like a the entire company wants something urgent!!! eeek!

Back later
Deb


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ps, looking forward to wednesday, but wouldnt it be nice if we could all bring our cats   we could set them up on their own table with their favourite fish dishes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - awwwww I'd love to bring the cats, I can just see Rasher sat up in his chair with a little napkin round his neck and a knife and fork - feet stuck out the front waiting for some lovely fish or chicken!    Haven't seen prime suspect yet - recorded it though!

Ktx - good news on DR, not long to go now.

Deb - it's Monday morning, they are always busy for some reason when I was at work - don't these people know how to slip into a new week quietly?

Sho - give them some hell girl - don't give up, I have some phonecalls to make today too, I should put my angry hat on!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning all you lovelies

Another one just dashing in this morning to say hello  

Got scan later today to start on sp. Coz of my work being like it is I've had to inject in the car on numerous occasions and in the green room at gigs, vestry in a church, tent in a field - all over the place. I carry a big flask full of ice with me when I know I'm going to have to and a plastic bag to put some in, it really makes life easier. Trying to mix 6 ampules in the car is tricky I have to admit - I do like to have a table or something but it can be done.

ANyway got to dash for now, back later
lol
Minow x

oh and yes, looking forward to wed (though what to wear?!) Socks and Suki would love to come too!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Wow s/p you lucky   heres hoping this one is your time   

Wildcat-It would be soooo cute to see them all there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes Long Protocol for me  

Slightly concernend as last time I started DR on the 30th June and didnt have ET until 14th August so really hoping things play ball this time, otherwise I will be having ET on the 19th December if its the same timescales as last time !!  So lots of water for me to ensure that I dont end up with a cyst like last time

I saw Prime Suspect as well Emma very good shame we have to wait until next Sunday for the sequel

I ended up Stimm injecting whilst camping so dont worry about having to do it out and about you get used to doing it in strange places!! --- injecting Natasha before you get any funny ideas!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KT - thats frustrating - do you know why you had to DR for so long? 

I'm hungry - always hungry at the moment!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im back   

Emma I so did not poop the bed, I sneaked on before I left for work  and only beacuse I had missed you all and I hate being left out 

Im looking forward to Wed too, although Im still a bit  cats at the dinner table I DONT THINK SO, have you all failed to remember they lick their bums









Minow good luck with your scan  lucky madam on the s/p
Wildcat go on eat and be merry my love 
KT   It will be fine this time! 
Sho you go girlfriend let them have it 
Hi Deb and NVH and everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How do!!

Finally got hold of Hammersmith. They cannot find my scan sheet from my very first cycle, and they apparently don't keep scan photos even though I have two. Where's the rest?? They can't find the details on my frozen embryos either!!

I swear I have so had enough of them. I asked for my notes in MArch!! and I still basically haven't got them. I'm sure they are trying to hide something from me. Its a good job I started to aske for these when I did. Its only a couple of weeks before my appointment at Woking. Rest assured I WILL have them before I go, if I have to go down there and do it myself.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had a large Cyst last time hence long DRegging. so lots and lots of water this time!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Fingers crossed it will all be ok this time hun 

Sho-Yeah go down there i would


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ooooo it's all gone quiet on here.

Sho - I'd def be threatening them with action - how can they LOSE your notes? Everything relating to you should be kept in a single file, this should include scans etc so if they have lost it then someone should be in serious trouble! If I were you I'd write a letter to them today - send it via recorded delivery and make yourself heard - give them a time limit of a few days and like Emma said threaten to go to the press - I'm sure they don't need bad press right now - also tell them you will be reporting them to HFEA.     

I still haven't eaten - my phone went and have just spent an hour gossiping to my best friend! so now I'm starving - I've put some spuds in the oven for jacket potatos - I'm going to do bacon, spring onions and leeks stir fried and then add a little philadelphia cheese - with a nice salad - I saw this on ainsleys meals in minutes last week and it looked lovely! I have to wait 40 mins though for the spuds to bake so I'll have to snack!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat, please stop talking food its only 12!!!! you are making me hungry


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sorry Kt - I'm STARVING!! I know it's early, I feel like I have got worms or something - I used to be able to have my cereal in the morning and make it to 1pm before I even thought about lunch - now I'm hungry from about 10am!! I guess this little one is sucking up all the good stuff - I wish it would take the calories as well!  I know Cheesy is the same! lol


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I'm like that all the time and I'm not even pregnant!!   Seriously, if you want to avoid eating before lunch time (not that I think you should because your not supposed to deny yourself food now) but I find that a hot breakfast is the key. I have Weetabix, porridge oats nowadays with a little bit of honey and cinnamon, and it really gilld me up. 2 mins in the mic. Great!

As for Hammersmith, I've spoken to the girl and she assures me she's on their back and looking for the last bits to send me. I've told her she'd got til Friday and then I'm on to the Chief of Staff. Its taking the **** now.  Their own literature says that you won't have to wait more than 40 days to get your notes. Well it was much more 40 days when they sent them through, and they're not complete, so therefore technically, I'm still waiting!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Morning Ladies 

Hope everyone is well, just a quick one to say hi as i have to go and get ready for work, oh i so dont want to go, i hate late shifts.

Minow, good luck wth your scan today.
KTX, happy for you that you can get started again before xmas.
Sho, sorry to hear that you are having hassle with your previous clinic, that is so bad, give them a good 

Well i had relaxing weekend, did nothing, just lay in front of the tv, but it goes so quickly, i only have a weekend off every two weeks, i look forward to it and then its gone before i can blink.
Emma, i watched prime suspect to, i luv it, although we have to wait another week until the 2nd part 

Well is everyone getting excited about Wednesday 

Hello to everyone else, hopefully catch up wth you all later
Luv Myra


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wildcat at least you can eat what you like and have an excuss for it !!!

I must eat more often though as I am sure that is why as much as I do as I dont really eat at all I never have breakfast and very rarly have lunch as too busy


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon girls......not too much catching up to do.
kate...great news about TX....wish you all the best
Sho....what a nightmare you are having with hammersmith.....definately some    called for
Really looking forward to Wed, just hoping that i get some postive news at appointment wed afternoon otherwise can see myself being a misery all night.
I am also willing to help out with injections on Wed.....bit of a pro at it now.
xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-We will cheer you up hun  , im sure Mr R will have some idea of what he can do next  

Sho-Go to the hospital website or ask for the chief execs email, i emailed st georges chief exec and got a letter and a phone call the following day   

Myra-Oh poor you working weekends, what a nightmare

Kate-i have to eat every 2 hours other wise get dizzy, when i was pg it was every 15 mins though  wildcat i can sympathise   honest


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I know I should eat more often but wow every 15mins!!!!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi Ali. I'm hoping your appnt at woking is good on wednesday - if it's not what you want to hear - Wednesday night will be good for you as you can have a glass of wine (while most of us drink water!) and we will cheer you up for sure.

Sho - I bet I'd still be hungry!  I just had my lunch and I must admit it wasn't as tasty as it looked - it was nice, but I wouldn't rush to make it again!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - every 15 mins!! OMG I thought I was bad - not that bad though lol


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah when i was pg, i had to keep eating the midwife weighed me and i had put on 1 stone from 4 wks to 9wks but she said because i was so slim it was needed for fat for the baby or something  

Normally i have to eat every hour or two before i get dizzy  fast metabolism....everyone that see's me is always shocked by what i eat and the amount, even d/f


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Are you doing a ticker now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated Emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Any one any ideas for low carb, breakfasts and lunches as I have just had a bowl of crunchy nut cornflakes but the carb content is really quite high and Mr R advised reduce carbs, but what can i eat that is easy for the office?


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Fruit salad KTx?
Have you looked in the 'low carb' sections in Tesco or Sainsburys for ideas?

I want to go home now..... fed up of being at work


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Too be honest KT I couldn't live without carbs.  Putting my thinking cap on, I'd say poached egg or some sort of egg based breakfast for low carb. As for lunch I don't know.  I've been having chicken pittas recently on my diet. Pitta bread is much better when you're on a diet than normal bread because it doesn't have the yeast. You could try soups without the bread but then I suppose the veg has carbs in. Why not have a big pile of meat!! problem solved  

I'm bored now. Mowed the lawn at last. I've left it as long as poss to dry out. It was still quite wet though when I mowed it. Job jobbed til next year I think. Now listening to my top rated on my i pod. Great!
This is turning into a diary isn't it. That's how bored I am people.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have you all noticed how quiet it is on here today without Natasha and Emma


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

going to tesco's / sainsburys tonight will have a look what they have


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- oi big brother is watching


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - try going a google search for low carb breakfast - I did and loads came up! 

It is quiet on here today - probably cos we don't have a topic, like shoes or cakes or Emmas pile! 

Sho - i'm also bored today!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Any bored people please make your way to my office and I will hand out tasks!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well here is a topic....my a/f has finished today


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Good for you Emma, that was a long one 7 days


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mine normally are 7 days though   i suppose being back to normal is a good sign   

Well it bloody better be...

Anyone watching the new series of vincent tonight


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You bet I will be, I love monday nights but have to sky plus lots as I also watch spooks, but thats not a bad thing as hubby is out on a tuesday and there is nothing on telly on tuesday


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

What is Vincent?  We will be recording spooks as this is totally unmissable! I'm also looking to find out when ITV has a new series called The Outsiders on? (or have I missed it) - it has nigel harman from eastenders in it.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Plenty of jobs that people can do here too - if you're bored!!!

Ktx - low carb brekkies usually involve eggs or meat neither of which I fancy in the mornings. Fruit salad isn't too bad ...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Think it started last week or the week before with Nigel Harman   i missed it too 

Vincent is about a private investigator played by Ray Winstone and also has Karen from corrie in it too, i think his real life daughter plays apart tonight....i have seen her in a film before and she is quite good


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Yes I am afriad you have missed outsiders Elly it was on about 2 weeks ago and was a one off, they are hoping to make it into a series it was very good so keep an eye on it coming back.  

Spooks is BRILLIANT !!!!

Vincent is also BRILLIANT wow what a telly adict I am


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Kate, didnt realise it was a one off    yeah the best tv night is tonight 


Where is Bendybird  she hasnt been on here much...she better be bloody coming on weds night otherwise she will get it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Grrrr I can't believe I missed it - I have this internet thing called digiguide and it didn't find it - argh most annoyed!

I will check out Vincent though - it looks good!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

You must sky plus Vincent too Elly you will enjoy it if you like Spooks shame about Outsiders I only deleted mine at the weekend, hopefully it should be coming back soon, but as it was on ITV have a look out of ITV 2 it might be repeated


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Back and officially peeed off with my body!
I have a large cyst on my right ovary so no go! Wait another month. At least being sp I should get it in before Christmas. Also Leslie said I'd be preg in Dec/Jan which wouldn't have worked this time round but will in a month and she said 3rd time lucky which if you discount the failed IUI's and IVF's this will be.....1 aborted ICSI, 1 non starter ICSI and then next time will be 3rd time lucky!
Trying very hard to be positive about it but also   a bit as was ready to go again.
GOt Raspberry Jam and Muffin downstairs with my name on it so gona go and cheer myself up with that.
lol
Minow x
(1 less person shooting up on Wednesday I suppose!)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow I am sorry hunny but maybe we will be stimming cycle buddies


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Minow  hope you enjoyed the muffin hun.
At least you can think  about what leslie said.

Right about to go home and probably won't be online again before you 'orrible lot  go to terrorise Knaphill! Have a wonderful time - remember I want photos and gossip (and a slice of pud please!)  

Take care all
Deb
(crossing legs now)


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-So sorry hun, but remember what lesley said pg by dec/jan so try and focus on that hun, its happened for a reason so must be some truth in it    

Sho-Feel free to bring a lovely carrot cake on weds...i remember you said you dont like meeting with people and going empty handed   

Good luck deb


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

hhhmmmm carrot cake.....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

minow- Sorry about the news   Like you say hopefully you'll be able to squeeze it in before xmas. What has caused the cyst? Is it just a large follicle type of cyst?

when we finished the last cycle I'm positive I had a cyst. I had a pain in my ovary like the one you have when you are just before collection. I rang Helpful Hammersmith and they said, "oh yeah, sounds like a cyst, but because you've left us we can't helo you". Nice eh! My Gp said that it can happen probably in this case because they didn't assperate all of the follicles and that it would probably go on its own. A month later (after my period) I think it had gone because the pain stopped. Sounds like it might be the same thing. I hope so anyway and it'll just go on its own without drugs or anything like that. Fingers crossed love.

Emma- yes I did say that I don't like to go anywhere empty handed and I have thought about this at length and can't work out how I can bring food into a restaurant without geting told to leave or throw my cakes in the bin  (and that can't happen!)

Finished watching the first series of 24 and so am REALLY bored now because I do literally have nothing to do....... help me


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Debs - good luck in hospital hun, take care xxxx

Minow - thats poo. But if Lesley said you'd be pg then, I reckon she knew and this is going to be your time!  Hope the muffin was yummy.

I'm off to watch a crappy movie now on Sky I dont know which one yet - has to be more interesting than uktvfood!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho in which case you MUST get series 2,3,and 4 of 24 that is a MUST as they are fab I get quite glued to them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-Well if they do tell you not to bring the cake in either put it in my car    or say its someones birthday....as i know loads of  people take there own cakes  sorted so dont try wriggling out of it


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT a friend leant me the box set of the first series. I wasn't really interested in it before, but you're right it is addictive. I'll have to see about getting the next lot.

Emma- Right then I'll see what I can do. I don't know what I can rustle up though in that time.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MMMMMmmmmm how about a carrott cake mmmm or little cup cakes


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

better be Minow proof if you do!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah dont forget make minow a special cake  

Night ladies 
Enjoy your evening
Emmaxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you don't want much do you?


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

* Minow * - sorry to hear your news. Like others have said, focus on what Lesley said - I am trying sooooo hard to believe that what she said for us will come true. 

Does anyone have *Dr Johnson's* (the guy who does acu) phone number? I have lost it and want to ask him if it is OK that I do my injections in the surgery after acu on Wed evening. I am fine doing the de regs but don't fancy mixing my Menopur in the loos. Does anyone have his no.?

Baseline scan went well this morning, not pleasant due to AF obviously but lining is fine and am starting stimms tomorrow!! DH wasn't there as he is away for a few days but talked to him about it later so feel better.

Hope you are all OK and everyone coming on Wed is still up for it. I know a few people are coming straight from work but are the others wearing jeans, etc. Think I will, as long as tummy still fits into any of them!!!

xx


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

No idea where those 2 huh smileys came from in my post, I didn't put them there!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Evening all

Good news about your scan Barney and moving onto stimms - won't be long now until you get to ec. Fingers crossed for you this time.

I am sorry to hear that your cycle has had to be delayed by a cycle Minow - I know it's difficult when you have everything planned out but great news that you can get your cycle in before Christmas - an Xmas BFP for you I'm sure.

Good luck for your op tomorrow Debs.

Hope everyone else is ok and looking forward to Wednesday evening


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Sorry haven't been on much today - majorly busy at work - just what I need when I am about to turn into hormonal cow from hell  

Minow - sorry to hear your news, lets hope that this is a good sign for Lesleys predictions coming true....      

Barney - glad ur scan went OK and that ur ready to go on stims.

Sho - any chance you can save me a slice of cake  Yuuuuummm!!

I think you are all a bunch of telly addicts!! Every night on here there is discussion about the evenings viewing!! Am I the only one who has never watched 24, spooked, vincent etc Only programme I watch religiously is Holby, not that I am obsessed with hospitals or anything!! Used to be some really cute docs in it although the talent has gone down hill now!!  Glad its Holby tomorrow, will encourage me not to faff around with the injection and just get on with it so I can watch Holby (she hopes!!)

Deb - If you see this - good luck for tomorrow.

Anyway, going to make some dinner - back soon K x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

goodluck for tomorrow debs     are you having a stitch in your cervix  

barney i've got a card somewhere, if i find it i'll pm you - well done on the bline scan   good luck with the mixing and stimming - i'm also on 4 ampules  

jules how you getting on?  

fingers sorry to hear work is getting very busy -  keep calm   

Minow - sorry to hear about the cyst - hoping it dissapears soon   

Sho take a cake and pretend its someones birthday - i'm sure emma won't mind pretending   

Budgie how you getting on are you still stimming? when's e/c

kt well done on getting on lp hope this time it goes to plan   

hello everyone   else quiet day today hope you're all ok 

getting really knackered and have to have a 30 minute snooze when i get back from work   must be the drugs as i don't normally


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wot no tash today.......it is definately the quietest i have ever seen it. Only took me 10 mins to read todays posts.
Minow....sorry to hear your news but hoping you get a cycle in b4 Xmas.
Sho....i agree.....i am sure one of us has a birthday in Oct...carrot cake sounds YUUUUUUMMMMMMMEEEE
Debs...thinking of you tomorrow.
Barney....great scanning news...happy stimming
Emma ...thanks....hope Mr R has got some ideas on what to do do now.
Wildcat....i think i will stick to water as well.....if i am the only one drinking wine it will just remind me that i am in Limbo land and will be for a good few months   
hi to the rest of the gang xxxxx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

ALi - Although I'll still be in limbo land (blinkin cr*p body of mine!) I'll be on water as well coz I'll be driving!
I kinda get the feeling that it won't matter though, I think it'll be lively enough without booze!
Night all
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What's this I see? - No-one up and about yet?

I've got Acu this morning so need to get up and get on. 
Hope you all have good days ahead of you.
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

I will be in a meeting all day today, so it maybe quiet again   although think natasha is back so i bet it wont  


Ali-I will be drinking water too as im driving 

Hi to everyone else got to go will do personals tonight


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning all!!

I will see what I can do on the cake front, but I am a bit busy making cakes for other people tonight ns tomorrow morning, so don't get your hopes up.  

minow- hope you are remaining positive. I'm sure by the time you have your next period that pesky old cyst will have gone and you can crack on with it.

ALi- cheer up love. I'll have a glass of wine with you. Only one though because I'm 
driving as well. 

Stuff to sort out today so i'll be off and on. I'm sure when that mouth almighty NVH turns up she'll keep you all entertained.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, well went to Tescos last night and there low carb section was non existant unless all I wanted was sweets or gluten and wheat free!!, so came away empty handed will have to go to Sainsburys next week as I am sure i have seen a huge section for it will have to have a look.

Managed to spend £250 though!! but I have got six people coming round for dinner on Saturday night, doing a Jaimie Oliver Mozarello, rocket, clemintine and balsamic vinegar salad to start, followed by Lamb Shanks, Courgettes, baby carrotts, french beans and sauted potatoes, followed by chocolate soufle, and also brought 12 bottles of wine all on top of my normal weekly shop so maybe that had something to do with the huge bill, quite pleased with my menu as there isnt too much carb in it if I leave the potatoes, but dont think I will be able to avoid the soufle though!!

I have also just ordered from Amazon a low carb cook book too so hopefully they have some nice breakie and lunch ideas, mind you not so good this morning I had a fig activia yoguart, and a slice of tesco healthy eating carrot and orange cake    YUMMMMMM
Oh and a pint of milk.

Have a good day all

Ktx

PS Kerry sorry you have just picked one of the things I dont watch Holby City, I have never watched this one


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kt - I've got a couple of low carb books at home which are really good - can't remember what they are called though - will look tonight and let you know. As for breakfast today - the yoghurt is OK but carrot cake for brekkie!!! S'pose it was healthy eating so that isn't too bad  

Got a busy day ahead so I will be in and out, tell that NVH not to talk too much or I'll have loads to catch up on...


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

KT- why the low carbs? Is it for allergy reasons or a diet?


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Mr R has put me on Metformin and has told me to reduce my carb intake


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

KT - you naughty girl telling me off yesterday for talking about food at 12pm (which to me is def lunch time these days!) and here's you at 9am talking about a lovely meal!!!      I only just ate breakfast now I'm hungry again!

Minow, I hope your acu session is nice this morning. I didn't enjoy mine as the ones I had in my ears hurt too much and I didn't feel like it made any changes to me at all! 

Emma - have a nice meeting.

Fingers - catch you later!

Brrrrrr it's cold this morning - just put the fire on in the living room.

Where is everyone else?


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all!

Haven't had time really to read through all the posts, just scanned them really, but noticed emma's and kerry's comments about me chatting to much    
I went shoping yesterday and bought a lovely dress from Miss Selfridge, got some wicked sandals from Nine West to wear with it.  Going to a surprise 40th on Sat!  Also, got a red paid of sandals delivered yesterday too!  Had to order them from my special shoe shop that does size 2's! 

Kate - your dinner sounds lovely on Saturday, I am also on the low carb diet for the same reasons.  I made shepherds pie last nigth with a cauliflour and cheese topping rather than potato and it was yum! Its also very good for getting your veggie/protein intake too.  I had it with brussel sprouts!    Just an idea for you    I am interested in that low carb book too - whats it called   

Minow - sorry about the cyst...I agree with emma, focus on what lesley says! although she told me dec/jan and i am due to test on the 247th nov if it all goes to plan  

Sho - are these lot getting you to make cakes  

Barney - well done on moving to stimms!  don't forget that milk and protein  

Wilcat - has the bleeding stop  

Its gonna be awfully quiet on here without emma!  

Well who's nervous for tomorrow ..............me me me me me me me me.  I even had a dream that we were all waiting at nuffield for emma to show up, and she eventually rang and said she was buggering off on holiday instead


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Morning ladies

hope you all had a nice weekend and are as well as can be expected.

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi Tash I will let you know as soon as that book arrives but your S.Pie Sounds good and Brussell Spouts Yummy I love them....

Size 2 feet how do you balance and not fall over     I am a size 7 1/2


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- Christ!! What are you, a leprachaun?!  
        They are trying to get me to make cake, but I think they've got no chance really. Too busy at the mo for extra cakes, but we'll see.

KT and NVH remind me what the metformin is for. I aseem to be a right thicko today

Hello Cheesy- is it just me or have you been a bit scarce of late.


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

NVH - what time are you meeting at the Nuffield tomorrow? Presumably just in the car park?  I may meet you there as well if that's ok.

A bit of a miserable day today isn't it? I am a bit guilty today of wishing my life away until next Friday when I get to meet the frozen embies (hopefully).


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Nvh, no the bleeding is still there - it seemed to go away yesterday but back this morning   I have called my GP this morning and I've asked for an appointment at the EPU, I'm just waiting to hear back.  Size 2 feet? OMG that's tiny! it must be reallty hard getting shoes that fit - what a nightmare.

I'm not nervous about tomorrow - if you think about it we all know each other as we chat on here all day every day, in some cases we know more about each other than you'd tell your family!! so the only thing left to worry about is what everyone looks like - and really... who cares?? everyone on here is a good laugh and it's not like we have nothing in common! so - what is there to be nervous about?    (OK it's easy for me to say this I'm used to dealing with people and in some cases they are naked! so I admit it's easier for me )

monkeylove - I'm happy for you to wish away another week, I would wish away the next 4 weeks if it were up to me!

Cheesy - sho is right - you aren't actually doing any work are you? You are about to leave - time to start slacking off big time!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya monkey

I know what you mean about wishing your life away. I think we have all been guilty of that at times. I'm sure everything will be fine on Friday. Just stay positive.  

NVH- didn't mean to ignore your comment about being worried about meeting us all tomorrow. I'm more worried about people not turning up, and me just sitting there like a prat!! Also worried that there is another Ninos down the road or something and everyone goes there and there isn't a table booked for 900 and then everyone hates me    

I think it will be a good laugh. just to reiterate NO ONE LEAVES  TIL SHO HAS HER PUDDING


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat   Maybe MR W could turn up naked and that would be a talking point for us, and you would feel even more comfortable because you're used to naked people.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yes buying shoes is a nightmare and I normally have to pay over the top for a pair    I am only 5ft so a very
petite person is me!  I like to use that word instead of small!    I can assure you that I am all on proportion tho!

Sho - the metformin is to control insulin levels.  Ladies with PCO or PCOS have problems with digesting carbs and it tends to
make us put on weight if we are not careful.  Mr C says to us to control our carbs during tx as too much insulin can cause
bad eggs and mc's  

Wildcat - hope you can get an appointment soon, it must be driving you crazy!

Monkeylove - no probs meeting us at the nuffield.  We are getting there for 7pm.  I guess we'll meet in the parking bays on the left
as you drive in 

Cheesy - hows work or shouldn't i ask


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH that's very interesting. When I first went to Hammersmith I had a scan just for them to have a look really, then it was followed by a "cervix competancy" test, where they basically insert the cathater so there aren't any surprises during embryo transfer. anyway, during that scan i noticed all the black spots on the screen and asked the doctor what it was, and he said that the ovaries were poly cystic. I was really shocked because this was the first anyone had ever said. I had had all my hormone blood tests and nothing had come up with that. So I pressed him on it, and he basically poo pooed me and said that just because they were poly cystic didn't mean I had the syndrom. Nothing was ever said before or after that and I have often wondered whether I have the syndrome or not. 

So its a good job I probably won't be able to bring any cake what with allergies, and people who are forbidden to have carbs. I don't want people blaming me for anything.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

thanks to those for missing me   yes I have been a little scarce lately, sorry   just found I didnt really fit in any of the conversations at that point in time   but have been keeping an eye on you all     I did reply a few times but I think it all got lost in the flow of conversations  

Been busy selling stuff on ebay altho it may end of costing me the amount I sell at with all the fees to ebay and paypal   Still on a learning curve I suppose   Just trying to get some money for maternity leave but it doesnt look like I'll get much past a meal for one at the harvester   Still its a 10p listing day on Thursday so will see if I can load some more for a cheaper cost  

Hope you all have a lovely time tomorrow and look forward to hearing all the gossip  

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks NVH - I shall see you there at 7. I am sure we will work out who we are!

Sho - I am always nervous when I have organised something - it's going to be a great night and you're a star for organising it.

Mrs Wildcat - you are v lucky to not get nervous in these situations! I am pretty confident in myself and sociable etc but I find it quite nervewracking to go to something by myself when I have never met anyone before. I really hope that the next 4 weeks are going to fly past for you.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Monkeylove - ok I'm a little nervous, but we have all met virtually and I'd put money on it that with my red hair I'm the weirdest looking one there!!

Cheesy - missed you, thanks for the ebay tip, I have loads of stuff I should list, I guess I should get off my ass and do it. I'm terrible at selling things - such a hoarder! 

Sho - I'm not sure MrW would want to be naked at a table of 16 women! He might get a bit nervous!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mrs W- I'm the opposite when it comes to hoarding. You know, I actually think to myself, I need to clean this house because if I was to die, someone would think I was a tramp. Or, hot to get rid of this crap because if I died, who would want the hassle of going through all this rubbish. So I chuck out a lot of stuff and have things labelled and organised...just in case.  Now that's weird isn't it.  

You do realise Mr W stands a good chance of looking like a pimp with all these females around him. He must sit tin the middle and be totally surrounded!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - You sound the same as me...I had no idea that I had Poly cystic ovariies until I started tx...basically Mr C and Anne said that
if I wasn't going through tx I would have never have known, its  not the syndrome but just have the tendancy to over stimmulate.  
I don't have any symptoms either.  Definately mention it if you haven't already.  I was not put on metformin straight away...it was when
my first cycle was abandoned I started to research PCO and PCOS and found out that metformin can control the insulin levels and a lot of ladies with the condition was prescribed it.  I asked Mr C and he said he would put me on it after my polyp removal op!
Hope this info has helped you  

Cheesy - sorry that you don't feel you fit it! Just tell us to shut up and change the subject!  We miss you...I love hearing about your stories
at work with those   Good luck with ebay! 

Monkeylove - i'll need to check tomorrow who is meeting at nuffield so we don't forget anyone, unless miss know it all emma already knows!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just call him pimp daddy - and he will look after his bea-tches!  (not paying for you all though!!)

I have just heard from the GP, I have a scan at the EPU tomorrow morning at 11am, I just hope all is well in there.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Wildcat


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Good luck wildcat(s)   
Oh I thought that was the whole reason for MrW coming was to pay for us all   

Sho/Kate - take a look at this http://www.lowcarbmegastore.com/ I haven't had a look yet, but at a glance it looked
very interesting.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

thanks for that NVH. Hammersmith has a lot to answer for.  They mentioned poly cystic ovaries, and mentioned a fibroid and that was it. I'll find out everything for sure when I go to Woking properly. I came very close to over stimmulating the first time with 20 follicles apparently, so maybe I'm in the same boat as yourself. Will find out soon enough I'm sure.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Tash, but £2.50 for a loaf of bread WOW!!!, I will have a look at the receipe book when it arrives if not look into that site in more detail.

Cheesy please dont go anywhere you are our inspiration stay with us honey

Kx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just been naughty now for lunch as well and had toasted teacakes for lunch!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - i know its a bit pricey, i wouldn't order lots from there to be honest.  I have ordered some
pasta and noodles though, and a choc bar i found for 25p!   Oh and some tortilla's.  Only stuff that
I know I really miss  
You naughty girl eating teacakes    I'm saving myself for tomorrow just in case I have pasta  

You girls that can drink wine, have some for christ sake!  I might have a very small glass  to be sociable of course  
We'll look like a right bunch of cheap skates all drinking water!  

Sho - make sure there is a glass of ice on hand please chick! need it for shooting up in the loo's!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey - it's quiet on here today - are we all busy?? It's manic here today and I'm not in the mood!! Only 4 hours till the 1st injection      and can't concentrate!! 

NVH - these sites are great for the things you miss as you can fieel virtuous knowing that you are low carbing but half the time the stuff tastes like cardboard anyway!! Let us know what the pasta is like? I haven't eaten pasta in 4 years because it affects me so badly but if the low carb stuff is Ok I might give it a try. You might have guessed I'm on metformin/low carb as well!!

Sho - I am sure Woking will be more on the ball than Hammersmith were - kick a** hon!!

Hi to all you other lovely ladies - can't stop now - catch you all later!!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well back from Acu and shopping (such a shame that I have to drive back past Guildford as it's just too tempting!)
It was quiet on here yesterday and fairly quiet today - are we all saving ourselves for tomorrow? Making sure we don't run out of things to say! (fat chance of that I would think!    )
Wildcat - Beth asks after you every week and she sends her best to you.
Just skimming through the days chat and did I notice that we all have to be naked for Wildcat to be relaxed and at home tomorrow? Or did I read that wrong!?    
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Well meeting is over and im at home  

Wildcat-Good luck tomorrow, im sure all will be fine honey as its brown blood (which is old) its only if you get red blood with clots and pain you should worry) bubs will of grown loads in a week   

Nvh-Ompa lompa   size 2 feet and 5 ft tall, if you start getting mouthy i will stamp on you   

Monkey-Yeah meet in the car park at 7pm think ali and gill are meeting us there too  im soooo confused  

Sho-Know excuses just get baking love   

Cheesy-How was your time off??

Where is Luc has anyone heard from her, she should be testing soon


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Ooh if you have ordered from there tell me how quick it turns up and what it is like might have to splash out if it does the job.

I know I am very naughty as I find it very hard to live without Carbs as I AM A CARBO JUNKY but will try my best I promise.

Kerry you too well done for no pasta for 4 years I wouldnt last 4 weeks I love the stuff.

If only life was fair and we can all eat as much as motor mouth Emma and have a stunning figure the lucky cow!!!!!! - maybe thats way she has such a high matabolism she talks so much !!!!!! - Sorry Emma


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Oi    bet you have a lovely figure


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Now let me get this right:
NVH is teeny weeny, short and petite
Emma is tall and skinny sticks
Wildcat has got masses of red hair
ANything else to help pick people out tomorrow?   
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I really am rubbish at remembering names though - It could all go horribly wrong for me tomorrow!
I think I might just get you all to call me Minow, I'm quite attatched to being Minow now!
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-im not tall im only 5'5   im not skinny


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

When you're NVH's height I gues 5'5" is tall! and sorry, not skinny but slim and beautiful!
Mx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm 5'4 and even the anaesthetist at Woking thought I looked like someone else. i won't tell you who but see if any of you think so tomorrow. I get told it all the time so I guess it's true.
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

He He Emma   I am 5ft 11 but I am also a bit of a hefalump    no I am not that bad but I do get away with it because of my height but I am only just on a BMI under 30 by the skin of my teeth its 29.9 I would really love to have a BMI under 25 then I would be happy regardless of how much I weighed or what size clothes I needed.

Anyway thats me always moaning about my weight and then sitting here eating lots of carbs which i know is what causes the problem I am obviously not that bothered and I still wear a Bikini on holiday.

Anyway change of subject who is doing what tonight as crap tv night?  I am colouring my hair I normally go to the hair dressers and have it coloured dark chocolate with bleached chunky high lights but as I cant bleach it in a few months when I WILL be pregnant thought I would go for the cheap option and i have brought two home colours both the garner one that Davina McCall advertises one in a dark reddish brown and the other dark brown and haven't decided which one to do like the look of the reddish brown one but a bit concerned my blond bits might go bright red (my natural colour is blond)

Any suggestions or shall i just go for it as I can always put the dark brown one over the top if its that bad !!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

So this is the list of who we're expecting tomorrow
Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
luc (tentative)
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
Jules
steffan

Here is the address of the restaurant

Ninos 2
Unit 2,
5 High St,
Knaphill,
Woking.
Surrey.
GU21 2PG.  


I suggest those of you stupid enough to rely on Emma let her know who she needs to wait for at Woking otherwise she'll just drive off and leave you on your own  

Why not start a list or something then she can take a register.

Tonight KT I think I spotted a film called The Firm on somewhere. Seen it years ago with a very young Tom Cruise. I'll probably watch that.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate- im sure you look fantastic anyway    as for the hair colour i would go for browny red as its autumn do a patch test first though 

Tv-Eastenders and maybe holby,not sure what is on after that  

Sho your going to get it tomorrow lady    yeah girls help me out who is meeting me,ali,nvh at the nuffield


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i may be small but I throw a mean punch      Good on you for being home    

Kate - I think the colour will be fine, it will just take on the blonde bits quicker and should me more like the colour
the box. It might just look like you have lo lights! 
I know your hair is naturally blonde but what colour is it now   got confused cause you said you had it dark choc at the
hairdresssers! (i qualified as a hairdresser by the way)


I'm highlighting dh's hair tonight    crap on tv apart from emmerdale and eastenders


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - just noted your comments!!  I'm equipped with a body full of buserilin don't forget!    

And forget all the 'short' jokes....i've heard them all bloody before!  I'm 35 and proud of being my height!  Anyone else
got anything else to say on the matter    

The best things comes in small packages - DON'T YOU KNOW THAT ALREADY     

Gonna get you all for 'small' descrimination!


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

oh talking of small, this will make you laugh, I have a PC at home now and was sent some porn for some reason   probably hubby   anyway it was one of those home made porn videos and I had to laugh my head off cause some women was giving her hubby a oral "good time" and he wasnt very slim and I think it was the smallest willy I HAVE EVER SEEN, it was like one of those milky lolly pops if anyone remembers them, about 4 inches long and thin, its was hilarious     but sick in the same sense

If I can find the link I will post it via PM cause its sooooooooooo funny


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

cheesy

I've seen a mail about the smallest willie and its just a stub, looks like a mushroom      I remember mini milk, i used to like them won't
be able to have one now without thinking about a blowy...  

Emma - whats that picture off   its really  

By the way, just for the record...the smutt today was started by cheesy


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well I'm watching "who do you think you are?" coz I missed it last week and then will probably watch super nanny later. I never seem to watch all the things you girls watch - I think I'm probably a bit odd.

Was shopping today and overheard some girls discussing how when you are 15 21 seems really old but whether when you are 21 you will feel 15 still. The woman I was near looked at me and we both laughed and then she said, they should try being in their 40's shouldn't they! That's fine but I am only 34 so not sure I want to try being in my 40s yet either!

I go for the natural look with my hair, getting my own high or low lights now (grey!)

5'11 - woweee, do they provide oxygen for you up there KT?!   

Really am looking forward to seeing if any of you look how I've imagined you too. Maybe we should have name tags!   

NVH I wasn't being rude about your height, being slightly vertically challenged myself. I have really short legs for my height so I look taller sitting down than I really am!
When people tell me all the best things come in small packages i always add, yes, like poison!  I think small is great but I have to say size 2 feet are tiny. I thought my sil with size 3 was small but you've beaten her. Must make shoe shopping a nightmare. it's the thing I like best coz with size 5, fit anything feet it's the easiest shopping for me to do.

CHeesy, I once had a friend who described her boyfriends willy to me as looking like a spicy nick nack (I've never been able to look at him in the same way since!   )

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh-  sorry   forgot you were hormonal


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Cheesy How Funny

Tash my hairdresser normally put my bleached chunks in foil and then colours the rest in chocolate with a bit of chestnut mixed it all over so its now rather faded brown with blond chunks that start about 2 1/2 inches down as I haven't had it done since 11th May 2006 !  I think I will go for the all over reddish brown and then worry about it afterwards, I am quite lucky with my hair I can do pretty much anything to it and it comes out fighting.

Emma Patch Test - yeah right I have never bothered with one of those, a good tip if you colour your hair and don't like the colour use anti dandruff shampoo and it strips the colour !!! Tash will tell me off now as I am sure hairdressers dont agree with that bit of advice !!

Spicy Nik Nak poor fella


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cheesy-Yeah pm me it   

Kate-Nik naks ooooohhhh yuk!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - don't worry didn't take it personally....you should know me better than that by now, just don't
mention it again!  
I am a 34/35 size foot, so between 2 to 3. It is a nightmare getting shoes esp as I love them so much, hence
the reason why I pay a fortune.  I haven't let my shoe size stop me from buying shoes tho.....I have far
too many but wouldn't let dh hear me saying that! Next used to a 35 and they were perfect but stopped  
I have to hunt far and wide for my shoes!  There are a couple of high street shops like faith & nine west.  Even
New look sometimes for cheapy stuff! Am I waffling or what!    

Emma - its ok  

Kate - i'm sure it will be fine, as I said it should look like low lights...I think it will be quite nice.

Cheesy nik naks!    (I meant cheesy as in chedder cheesy, not you cheesy   )  pm me too!  

I upset someone here today    didn't mean to....long story, will explain tomorrow.  She is a friend more than a colleague,
but had to get quite firm and worky today as she wasn't going down the right channels to get something done!  Poor thing is so
frustrated with work and has a boss from hell!  She won't say anything just complains all the time!  If it was me I would do and
say something... 

Anyway on that note, I am going home!  Am a lovely person really    bet you're all looking forward to meeting me now


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

NVH - I've been looking forward to you ever since I left that card at Woking for you. I've got special ear plugs I can put in if your language gets a bit too colourful for me to cope with!   
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I wish I was going now rather than playing darts  

Oh I have just realised I must sounds like a real geezer bird playing darts down the pub and on the tall bigger side, I am not the pub all call me the pubs posh totty!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah i can picture you now...sort of vicky pollard with pint in one hand dart in the other   eric bristow..but the female version   

Nvh-We still love you it will be such a laugh tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Quiet on here all day so I go away to watch a movie and you lot start up with the gossipping again  

Minow - tell Beth I said hello! I'm also terrible at remebering names, we will all have to use our screen names rather than real ones as that woudl just be far too confusing - putting faces to screen names will be hard enough! I will be v easy to remember though as my hair tends to stand out, I had it redone on Sunday so it's bright bright red again (instead of shades of pink!) looks much better. I decided to take a chance and dye it - I've read in several places that there is no evidence to suggest that dying your hair while pg is a problem.

Emma, glad you got home nice and early, looking forward to watching you and nvh, should we bring you some boxing gloves or a rubber mallet?

Small willies are something I've seen plenty of, it seems a lot of the men who like to be spanked at these parties have small ones! I've also seen some whoppers - my website has a photo of a guy called Jay who has a gorgeous body and a massive **** - impressive!  I also took a photo of a male model once with barbed wire wrapped round it - that was fun!  Thanksfully there were no trips to casualty!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Emma you cheeky mare !!! Eric Bristow !!! no more like Andy Fordham ---- I am only joking Emma !!!! Most of the time recently because of treatment I have been there with a pint of soda water, but I do enjoy Magners Cider !!!

Wildcat what is your website I would love to see some of your pictures - the places you go to you must have seen some sights


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

wildcat-Bring some pictures  

Night ladies have a nice evening  

See you tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll probably get banned for posting it on here as some people may take offence so you might all have to back me up!  but for those people who might get offended there are FULL FRONTAL MALE AND FEMALE NUDE pics on this website so YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED - I consider my work to be artistic/erotic - NOT porn so if you think you might be offended - don't go there cos I don't care!!!

http://www.ellyart.co.uk


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wildcat - we'll back you up, its what you do for a living after all    had a sneaky peek, made
my eyes pop out of my head    

Kate - oi geezer bird      Must admit, the picture in my head of you wasn't pleasant although I knew you never looked like that really!     Wish you was coming tomorrow  

Minow - will never forget that card, still have it actually.  

Off to have my dinner now


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Evening everyone!

*Wildcat* - Have had a quick look on your website. Wow, I bet you have a story or three to tell!!  Some brilliant pics, very arty (although with you NVH, my eyes were also popping out!). Your job is a million miles away from mine!!! 

Thanks for all the kind offers of help for the injections tomorrow night but I am going to do them after my acu at the surgery which I am quite relieved about. Doing my first ever stimms injection tonight (DH did them all last time) so hoping that goes OK.

Hope everyone is still coming tomorrow - is there anyone going who would consider themselves to be quiet??  I think we are going to have such a laugh! 

xx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly great website - are you sure Christopher isnt Mr Wildcat isnt his name Chris??

Natasha my hair is actually very similar to CandyGirl on Wildcats site LOL!!!!!

Will see if I can upload a picture of me to get rid of the geezer bird visions!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - you'll have to reveal yourself as you can't be there tomorrow.  I know you're not a geezer bird  
Must look up candy girl   omg then i'll have that pic in my head  

Barney - we'll have a good time for sure   happy stimming    get some ice!

Off to do dh's highlights now


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am back from my weekend in Nottingham. Had a nice relaxing time.
Really looking forward to meeting up tomorrow and catching up as I am a bit lost on the latest news.

I think the restaurant is booked for 7.00 but I don't think I will be able to get there until a little after.
Myra - if you can send me a PM with your address I will aim to pick you up about 7.00 - 7.10.

Hi Barney - I hope your Stimms injection goes well tonight. I also started stimming today  

Jules xxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks girls - my job used to be very different - if you read the about me page you'll see that I've also worked in corporate offices (Microsoft and Amazon!) and done interviews with rock stars! I've certainly had a varied career, my worst job EVER was when I was 16/17 and I worked the early shift at an egg factory, my job was to load the egg machine witht he trays of eggs, it was VILE, and was probably the reason I decided I could do WAY better!!!

Topic of conversation for tomorrows gossip (and give us something else to laugh at tomorrow night) what was your worst job ever and why?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Am so looking forward to tomorrow....Emma and Tash make sure you wait for me. I am having a few problems with my car so could one of you let me have a contact number or I can give you mine in case i haven't arrived by 7. 
Feeling nervous about tomorrow meeting with Mr R, keep having horrible dreams about him saying 'its the end of the road, your too old'...'get a cat or a dog'
I haven't got any distinguising features, normal height, normal hair, normal size feet....just normal....how boring.......i have a nice tattoo on my lower back...there u go.
See you all tomorrow. xxxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Just a quicky to say looking forward to meeting you all tom!   only one more sleep to go  

Wildcat wow bet your days are filled with interesting stuff, not for long though   its just the wheels on the bus, duplo and tweenies from here on in! 

Emma and the "no sense of direction gang" please dont go in to Nino's without me??  

Slater
Gill


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

cheeky


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - i will send you an email with my mobile.

So just so we don't forget anyone meeting at the nuffield this is who I have so far:
Emma, Ali, Monkeylove, Gill and me - anyone else  
Lets meet on the left hand side car park as you drive into the clinic - hope there's room for
all our cars  

Wildcat - as you are a computer whizz kid, if you click on the 'woking nuffileld part 27' heading to refresh the page is that classed as another hit    Just getting a bit concerned incase my work starts checking on my internet usage   might get a    If so will have to find another way of refreshing the page, maybe go back a page.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

By the way ali, I have a tattoo on my lower back too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening all!!!

Wildcat    I'm a naive little girl and now I'm corrupted by some mistress and her slave on your web site. Mr W landed on his feet when he married you didn't he    I bet he thought all his xmases had come at once (excuse the pun ) Little minx you

I for one won't need another topic of discussion for tomorrow. why don't we all place bets on how late Emma will be and who she manages to remember to pick up? I'm going for 2 mercy calls to the restaurant. any takers on that?

Ali will be thinking of you tomorrow. Do let us know how it goes.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - you have no faith! we'll all meet and be there don't you worry! or we might
just meet and go somewhere else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like you are all going to have a great night tomorrow. Thought I'd report in - done 1st d/regging injection this evening and feeling really proud of myself for only faffing for 10 minutes!!! Now I don't know what i was making a fuss about, it hurts more when the cats scratch me!! Told you I was a wuss!!! DH went a funny green colour but at least he didn't pass out!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Well done kerry... the thought is always worse than the actual prick!  
You just wait until a couple of days have passed...one that buserilin kicks in you 
will turn    

Shame you're not coming tomorrow


----------



## angel wings (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi Girls,



Sorry to gate crash on your thread but looking for some advice really, I've noticed afew of you have PCOS and wondered if any of you were or have been under any London NHS hospitals and would you recommend them. 
The reason i am asking is my managers 14 year old daughter has been diagnosed with it and needs referring, can anyone help.

Thanks
Angel Wings
xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well done kerry.....one down.....how many to go.
Tash....i bet your tattoo is Chinese writing   
Sho....thanks hun   
Actually i am getting very worried about DH, he has been complaining of pains in his left shoulder and chest all night, i have suggested ringing the NHS helpline or going to the hospital but he wont have any of it. I hope he is not having  you know what.....his a definate candidate for one. Not sure what do??
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - your meeting with Mr R will be fine, I really hope he can give you some answers    

Gill - LOL bing on the duplo and wheels on the bus, I'm not sure about tweenies though - they seem pretty twisted, bit like teletubbies! 

Sho - you were warned - pleased to have corrupted you    I am a naughty minx and proud of it    Believe it or not I was young and naieve when I met MrW, we seem to have corrupted each other! but we do have an amazing relationship (in 10 years we have only ever had 2 arguements!) so we must be doing something right!

Fingers - well done honey - you are no longer an injection virgin! It's not so bad once you have done it once, I was TERRFIED before I did my first one as I think most of us were, but they don't hurt that bad really  

Off to watch supernanny - oh I've seen this one  

Ali - just caught your post - get him to ring the NHS, if he won't YOU MUST. I really don't want to scare you but my dad keeled over at the age of 27 after having a heart attack and died - he was a footballer, fit and didn't smoke - so please, please tell him to be safe - it could be nothing (I've had pains and ECG's and it turned out to be nothing, but at least I knew).  It could be a trapped nerve or something but MAKE HIM - tell him to stop being a pussy!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry angel wings not sure we can help, at 14 i guess she is not looking for fertility tx!
Surely her gp should refer her for treatment    I think most of us are only getting treated for IVF purposes.  I hope she manages to get it sorted out though.  If they start at her age, then hopefully they can get it well under control before it gets worse.

Ali - Its japanese actually!  good guess tho    whats yours?
Keep an eye on your dh....why don't you call the NHS help line, you know what men are like    I am sure its nothing, maybe just stress getting to him after what you guys have been through.  I hope its all ok.

Wildcat - don't forget my post to you below    I'll catch up with you tomorrow or I can ask you in the evening! And NO, I don't want any fettish photo's taken of me      would be a great xmas pressie for dh tho!  

DH's highlights are just about cooked so have to wash it off and then cut it!!  wanted an early night tonight too    What we do for love eh


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for the advice girls....he seems to have stopped moaning for the time being...pain killers kicking in i expect......will keep an eye on him.
Tash......that was a good guess....what does it say....can you guess what i have got??
Thanks Elly.......i hope it goes ok too........am allergic to cats and DH is scared of dogs   
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

NVH - sorry hun I did see that but missed it when replying, you may    me tomorrow 

In simple terms it will count the page as a hit - ieven if you go back as it's downloading that page. Do you know if your work actually checks useage? Most firms threaten to but actually don't bother as the IT people can't be arsed to trawl through all the log files! If you work for a big co (how many employees are there?) then chances are they'd never know as the pages won't count for much bandwidth (it's not like there are big images or movie files on here) so I wouldn't worry. 

MrW is the real techie - he knows everything about the internet and computers!!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Ali - I'm sure he's fine but with these things it's always best to get it checked out. Men are terrible at going to the doctors - MrW included! they seem to think they are invincible!

MrW just sent me this link, it's totally fantastic - you get to carve your own pumpkin - I could lose hours on this page!

http://www.gamegarage.co.uk/play/halloween/


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks girls, barely felt needle so was prob doing it wrong     Felt a bit sick beforehand and faffed, told DH he had to do it but had to wash his hands beforehand then got fed up waiting and took the plunge. DH came back from washing his hands and said in a squeaky voice " give it here then" and was amazed when i showed him the used needle!! Think he breathed a sigh of relief    

Wildcat - good on you girl!! I bet Mr W is a corrupting influence, he always seems to be on here when the conversation turns smutty - not that I'm blaming him of course, we know who to blame for that!!

Ali - RING THE NHS DIRECT HELPLINE NOW!!!!!!! Even if they just ask a few questions and put your minds at rest, it is worth doing. It may be nothing but it won't harm to call and they won't mind that is what the service is there for... 0845 4647 . 

NVH - I don't need buserelin to become   !!!

Angel Wings - I have PCOS but have to say the only hospital I have visited in London has been pretty useless in terms of tx. Will Pm you and tell you which hospital it was


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ali* - Hope everything is fine with your DH, I agree, definetely call NHS Direct, better to be on the safe side with anything like this. Thinking of you for tomorrow, hope Mr R has answers for you.


----------



## barney bear (Aug 16, 2006)

Oops meant to say, looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow at Ninos! I will be there at 7pm. Does anyone know where to park?? Oh well, I guess I'll find somewhere as I don't want to be driving round all night.  

See you tomorrow!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ali hope you get some of your questions answered tomorrow  
Luc how you getting on hun?     

just wanted to say have a fab evening all tomorrow i'm sure you will   

on a punishing schedule tomorrow - out the door at 8am and won't be back till 9.45pm   
and squish a scan in at woking in the afternoon!
sh*t just remembered will have to do jab at work!!  OMG eeeeekk 
f*ck would have freaked if i'd have forgotton drugs - blimey glad i did this post


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!!

I hope you're all ready and eager for tonight  

I've got quite a busy day today so won't be on here much.

fingers- Well done on your jabbing. I remember how nervous I was the first time. The first time I had to do my own jab, I was there with it poised going, 1...2...3......  1...2...3.....  alright this time! 1....2....3....! So 10 minutes faff is great, I was there for ages!!

barney I don't know about parking either because I've never been there before, but I'm sure we'll find somewhere.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning lovelies

Sho, what name is the table booked in?

Parking, there's a little car park directly opposite Nino's or there is a co-op car park just down the road on the left (if Nino's is on your right that is) - guess who'se done her homework! (I drove along on Monday as i was early for my appointment at Woking)

We had a stressful night last night. Socks, our little boy cat (not so little any more) decided to jump onto the woodburner - trouble is it was lit and very very hot. Poor thing has burnt his pads. It's really hard to give first aid to a very scared cat! I was up with him for a lot of the night as he was so upset but he came in at 7am and demanded breakfast so he's better this morning - still got sore paws though  

RIght , Mum's birthday tomorrow so need to go and buy pressy etc and post them off (nothing like leaving it to the last minute!)
See you all later!
Mx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Looking forward to meeting everyone in the flesh this evening - not sure I will be on here much today so just to confirm that I will be in the clinic car park at 7pm. No distinguishing features to report but I'll be wearing a navy suit! Very much looking forward to putting names to faces. 

Have a good day all - good luck with the scan Wildcats and hope your follow up gives you some positive news Ali. Congrats to those who started injections last night. I have remembered to pack my various medicines.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

See you tonight monkeylove (gosh that sounds strange)  I am not wearing a suit by the way - sorry    Will still
be in work clothes tho  

Minow - your poor puddy cat!  ahhhh bless him, I hope his pads get better soon.  What is it with your house and accidents!  
I think from 7pm onwards is fine at Nino's.  Everyones getting there between 7 and 7.30pm.  

Wildcat - good luck with your scan today.  Great link by the way, its gonna keep me pretty busy carving pumpkins.

Sho - who's name is the table booked under    or I guess we will just look for the really really long one!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Am I gona be the only one in jeans?
I would wear my work clothes but they might be a bit on the dressy side!   
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Ali I hope your hubby is all ok.
Ali good luck with your appt today hoping Mr R can give you some answers

Wildcats good luck with your scan too, I am sure everything will be fine but it will be nice to put your minds at rest

Minow your poor cat, mine burt his paws once by going behind the boiler and we were told by the vet to put butter on them for a few days and let him lick it off as they heal themselves that way so might be worth a try

I too have a tatoo on my lower back !!! well my hair is coloured and is now reddish brown, and even if I do say so myself it looks pretty good for £3.73!!

Catch you throughout the day girls

kate


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Very quiet on here again.

right you biatches 

I have gone to the incredible effort of making everybody and individual carrot cake, with topping. And yes, minow, yours is dairy free!! You will eat these because I have had to get up extra early and go to the supermarket in order to get them done in time. So don't bother messing me about    
this means you Minow, Emma, NVH!!!!

I think we'll have to have them with coffee beacause restaurants can be funny about you bringing your own food understandabley

If you're not listening to womans hour put it on. There is an piece about the damage caused by IVF drugs coming on shortly. Radio 4 by the way!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho what a lovely person you are, I REALLY wish I was there now


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks KT   . We wish you were coming as well.

Well I've just listened to the radio 4 programme and I must admit I'm abit cross to say the least. It was a Dr Gita........ from St Georges (didn't you go there Emma). She was basically saying that women are often on too higher doses of FSH during IVF. That we are not aware of the potential risks of taking such high doses. There is risk to our uterus, ovaries and breast tissue because of it and that in one of the major medical publications, there is no set dose to give to women.

this has shocked me that a doctor that claims to bethe head of an infertility clinic can be so naive. She was appalled by the fact that doctors get to choose what doseage women get and seemed to poo poo the fact that some women might need a whacking great dose just to get a basic response. The naivity!!! Surely if there is  a set dose of FSH one wman may over stimmulate, and the next get nothing at all. Aren't all of our responses different? Don't we differ in age, condition, size, shape, whether we've had children before, we mauy be missing fallopian tubes or anything. Surely because of these differing factors we all NEED  a different dose. I admit the idea of a set dose scares me.

She then made sense when she said that we shouldn't be so bogged down on the issue of getting as many eggs as possible when we are more and more restricted to having one embryo put back. Hence why she is recommending the idea of much smaller doses, which I understand from that point of view. I myself had a brilliant response to FSH the first time and a good response the second with a smaller dose but I can't help feeling now that those people who maybe don't respond as well will be marginalised.

As we've said before, we are paying for the privilege of this treatment and it understandable that we want as many eggs as possible for our money, as many embryos as possible as well. I'm guilty of that myself, but surely MORE  regulation takes away our rights. We are paying customers. We've done the research and we know the risks of OHSS,multiple pregnancy and buserilin mini menopause etc. Give us some credit and some respect I say. This nanny state malarky makes me feel even less in control of my fertility than I did previously. I can't help feeling that this doctor may have done our cause a bit of damage and may ultimately lead to yet more legislation I for one don't want.

See what you think. You can listen again on the radio 4 website about 32 minutes into the programme.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hey Cheesy!!!!

Hows it going? Are you leaving your job soon now?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sho - I can't believe that you have made us all individual cakes including getting up early to get them made - wow, what a lovely surprise!

Will definitely listen to that radio programme at some point.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

47 more working days to go Sho and counting


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho - yum - I wish I could come now  

Ali - hope Dh is OK this morning - good luck for later    

Minow - poor Socks - glad he seems to be OK this morning though.

Morning everyone else !!! Hope you are all looking forward to this evening and your very own personal puds!!


----------



## Luc (Jan 30, 2006)

hi all, 

sorry i havent been around. its all over again for us. we are devastated, i really thought this one would work. we really dont know where to go from here. sorry but i wont be joining you girls tonight although i would love to meet you all. maybe next time. 

hope you have a good night.

Luc


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhh Sho thats such a lovely thing to do    thank you  
Regarding the dosage, I think when you walk into a clinic to start tx the cons don't really know how you will repsond to the
drugs so they have a set protocol to follow depending on age, weight, etc etc.  When I had my first tx I had over 35+ follicles
and the cycle had to be abandoned.  Needless to say I was very angry that the clinic had got it so wrong, but when I thought
about it, the cons do not have anything to go by and it is more a case of trial and error.  This is why they say it takes an
average of 3 goes to get pg with IVF. 

Cheesy - 47 days to go    does that mean ti will be xmas  

Hi Kerry - sure you can't come  

Minow - wear what you like hun   we just won't sit with you if you look too scruffy    

Luc - Oh no i was just about to post when I read yours.  I am so sorry sweetie    Not surprised you are not coming tonight.
You take all the time in the world and I promise this feeling won't last forever.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Exactly NVH- so imagine if there were rigid guidelines and no flexiblity to go up if you needed to even if its just a small amount.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I am sorry Luc  

NVH - Yes that will make it the 22nd December 2006, roll on, roll on    

xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Luc- sorry you be able to make it tonight and very very sorry that things haven't worked out for you this time. look after yourself


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - just looked at my calender and the 22nd is a Friday   even though I will probably
take the whole of that week off anyway.  How exciting...I love    You've got lots
to look forward too.

Sho - I don't understand why everyone seems to want their two pennies worth of say regarding IVF - why don't they
flipping ask the customers like US! after all its our bodies and our money and our result!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Lucy I am so sorry hunny sending you big hugs


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

I know please god I get that far, altho will be a sober xmas and new year but by god, I am gonna have some bolly darling not long after the 19th Jan, please god      

I'll probably be pi**ed on the smell of the cork


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

NVH- I know. If it isn't someone dictating how embryos you have put back they are now tryng to put restrictions on the medication you recieve. That you've paid for!!!  As I've said its a money making affair. But don't they realise that if we all had twins, said twins would be tax payers later on in life and they'd make even more money!. Obviously men in charge otherwise they'd have thought of this by now and there'd be a law telling us we can only have 3 embryos put back at a time   [email protected]


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Luc my love I am so sorry  

I listened to the radio too - I wish someone would ask me! I feel I know more than that woman. I am one of those poor responders who does need that higher dose (and even with that the last go had to be abandoned). Her comments really weren't that helpful to me that's for sure!

Sho - bless you my lovely, up early baking those cakes! And a special dairy free one for me, thank you so much. I must get that recipe from you as I don't have a dairy free carrot cake one and it would be good to have one.

I'll dress my jeans up - how about that?! Jeans and sparkles (top half work clothes bottom half not   )

lol
Minow x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

I am feeling really rough, i have that horrible cold virus that is going around, i have a really sore throat and a horrible head, i had to phone in sick today, have not had a day off sick in a over a year. Typical to get ill when i was so looking forward to meeting everyone to night.
I am hoping that i will be ok to come still, especially as Sho has made lovely carrot cakes.
I am going to go back to bed for a couple of hours and hopefully i will feel abit better when i have another sleep, i have dosed myself up will lots of medication, so hope that works.

Luc, so sorry things have not worked out for you

Well fingerscrossed girls, i will see you all later

Luv Myra


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh poo Myra. Hope the snooze and dosing up works but don't breathe on me girl will you!     
Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning Ladies

Wildcat-Hope the scan went well, im sure it did   

Luc-  so sorry honey, i dont know what to say, all i can say is that it will happen, Im sure Mr C will really look to do something else...maybe donor eggs or something  

Sho-Ahhh thanks for the cakes...i hope you didnt spike mine or spit in it   

Gill-Will call you from the nuffield so you can direct us in  

Nvh,Ali and monkey see you in the car park at 7pm...im leaving home at 6.30 only takes me 25 mins 


Ali-Good luck with Mr R give him a kiss from me  

Nvh-I have a tattoo on my lower back too  

Jules and myra-See you both tonight

Cheesy-Bloody come will you...now you have a car.

Very busy at work for a change   so may not get on much today, having acup at 4.30 then home showered and changed 

Minow-Im wearing jeans with shoes too  


Myra-Sorry to hear your ill honey, hot honey and lemon and 1000mg of vit c for you missy...please come even if your feeling poop


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya

Emma, still only got the one car honey and he has it today working so wont be back in until 7.30pm so i couldnt have made it anyway, sorry,  

Still have fun and let me know ALL the goss  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Will do hun shame you cant be there


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi there everyone.

Just wanted to say how much I'm looking forward to meeting you all later, you've all been so friendly and welcoming from day one.  

Sho, that is so sweet that you went to all that trouble - I'm sure your efforts will be gratefully received 

I am getting the train from work so shall be going straight there - not quite sure how I'm going to recognise any of you although if it's not that big a resturant I suppose there's not likely to be more than one table of 17!

Minow - hope socks is on the mend - sounds painful...

Wildcat - good luck with the scans

Ali - hope your dh is feeling better and that your appointment today goes okay

Cheesy - 47 days? I bet you can't wait    

Luc, I am so sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Did you want a lift home as you live in west ewell dont you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I want to be going   carrot cake and loads of gossip


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Go on throw as sicky with the darts team, im sure someone can stand in for you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I would love to but I am already 1 person down as he grandads gone into hospital and they have been told its not good


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Emma, yes I'm in West Ewell and that would be great if you don't mind x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Karen-Thats fine.

Kate-Ohhhhh bugger


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma - Ok I'll wear shoes as well then!   
Karen, it'll be easy to spot us as it appears Emma's going topless!    
KT - poo and pants that you can't be with us  
CHeesy - Poo and pants the same too! Where do you live, anyone live near you and could give you a lift. if you're near me I can pick you up and drop you off. PM me if that's any use at all! (I porbably live miles away from you but if not let me know!)

YAY
Lunch Time!!!

Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the offer Minow but I think i am miles away in Berkshire   not feeling too great today so gonna go home to bed at 6, but thanks for the offer  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks Emma, much appreciated.  

My other half had offered to come and get me but he's been off work today with man flu   so I'm sure he'll appreciate not having to come out tonight!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Yeap jeans shoes and no top


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Didn't realise it was that sort of an evening Minow    Will Wildcat be taking pictures  ??


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have you noticed Wildcats didnt deny that Christopher in her pictures was MR Wildcat as he is Chris and none of the pictures show his face


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Yeah i noticed that   those two are dark horses arent they


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't think we should pry too closely into the Wildcats private affairs!

Karen - Rest assured I will be fully clothed - not sure I'd want to inflict my body on any of you!  

Cheesy, sorry you feeling pooey as well. Yep, Berkshire would be rather out of my way!   I did used to work in the Newbury area.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I think they know were all joking hun


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

If that is Mr W he has one VERY FIT bod!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

kate you perv


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello ladies

Well the scan was OK, I am still bleeding but everything seemed to be fine in there and it measures 16mm now. I feel so relieved as I've been bleeding for over 2 weeks and this just makes me very nervous.

Luc, I'm so sorry to hear your blasts didn't work out - I was sure this would work for you as blasts have a much better success rate. Stay positive and you know where we are if you need us.  Mr R has a lot to answer for his success rates are pants at the moment.  

It def wasn't DH in those pics - he doesn't have that nice washboard stomach (I wish!) and as most of his work colleagues know of my site (they are all pervs) it wouldn't be a good idea!!

Sho - thanks for taking the effort to make cakes - that is sooo sweet of you - If DH won't eat his I will! 

I have to keep this short as I'm sooo hungry i'm about to keel over - I was kept waiting for an hour at the hospital this morning - welcome to the NHS (No n Health Service).

I'll be back later

BENDY - Do you want a lift later? Where will we meet- I'm happy to pick you up or you can drive to me - Let's chat over PM later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-Great news hun and good growth too, the bleeding could be anything so all you can do is take it easy 

I think Bendy is doing one of her famous disapearing tricks and she isnt going to come


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Emma re: Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

its true cheesy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gosh you all can   - is that anything to do with emma and kate by any chance  

Emma - please tell me what that picture of that porsche thing is!  

Myra - sorry you are feeling poorly, hope you feel fit enough to come tonight although i'm not sitting next
to you!    

kate - have you examined that website of Wildcats    I had to have a look at that candy girl to see what her
hairs like! knew it wasn't a good idea cause now I am picturing that you look like that    

Wildcat - don't you get embarrassed    I kinda reckon you're a bit on the saucy side too and I know you are very
open and wouldn't mind me saying this.  Bet MrW's smiling all the time  
Really good news about your scan, you both must be really relieved.  Hopefully you can relax this evening without worrying.
Still confused about lesley's reading tho!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash Porsche is her cat he is all black you have to look closely


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-SHE not HE   

Nvh-Are you blind as well as stupid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oooops    sorry emma!      I bet she is lovely, she just looks like a minature
Clu Clux Clan (sp) in black....even a colleague of mine couldn't make her out.

And yeh kate its a SHE! get it right


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

oops sorry !!!

I am going to try and change my picture to show you my new hair colour Tash


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what bags I have under my eyes, but that is without make up on


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ohhhhhhhhh so you are a geezer bird            
Only joking, if you was I wouldn't have said that!  thought it was funny though... even if i do say so
myself.  Hair looks great, lovely and shiney.  You can even see the red in it! Great job  

My dh's highlights came out good too! Even tho he looked really attractive with the cap on! He even
managed to break it by trying to pull it down too hard! I wasn't impressed


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow proper high lights then and boy does the cap and crochet needle type thing hurt !!!

I am ok with a geezer bird you can see why I need to NOT eat carbs I could do with loosing a few pounds !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

yeh and I was really digging the needle in too!    well, he broke my highlighting cap!  

You look lovely - don't be silly!  
Ordered a book from amazon too, it was called extreme lo carb meals or something like that.  I usually do so well but am struggling a bit to stay away from them.  Will have to make sure I   to carbs when I move onto the next phase of tx!  Will have one more blow out tonight and then thats it!  I really notice the weight when I start eating them! Its not fair


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

[me=MrWildcat]would like to point out there is absolutely no connection between the Christopher on wildcat's website and MrWildCat. [/me]

For a start, I don't have "washboard abs", more of a homely comfy cushion effect, secondly, I hate having my photo taken and thirdly, I'm much cuter then the bloke in the pics    ... Imagine Pierce Brosnan, add a touch of Johnny Depp, throw in some Sean Connery then throw all of it away and replace it with a grinning Northern geek - you get the picture


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

we will have to swap recipies from the two books then mine hasnt arrived yet but i have had a despatch email 


OMG when I went to type despatch my fingers automatically hit sexpatch what is my mind like !!!!

Mr Wildcat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Right, I've been fed (ham, egg and chips, so I have room for yummy dinner and cake tonight!) so I can catch up

Myra - sorry you are feeling poo today, do you have any vitamin C in the house? boost up that immune system! Echinacea also works for colds - I find I can clear a cold in 3 days with just that (no lemsips etc). I do hope you come come along tonight though.

Kt - What a lovely picture! At least I will know who you are tonight!

Nvh - No I don't get embarrassed any more - I used to at first but it's the old 'seen one seen em all' and now nothing phases me (even kinky shaun!), I am very open minded and see sex as something that is there to be enjoyed and is free! I strongly believe in using fantasies as they are just stories and not real to enhance ones bedroom antics, and yes, I suppose I am a bit saucy too!  If it has given me anything though it has given me confidence - massive amounts that I didn't have several years ago, and I can only see this as a good thing.

Emma - are they giving your little darling porche a hard time - you can    them later - shall I bring a whip?

Minow - I hope your little ones paws are ok - poor thing, I bet that gave her (and you!) quite a fright

Bendy had better come    

MrW - I must have an eyesight problem - Johnny Depp?? In my dreams.......


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

except I can't go Elly !!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW -      

Wildcat - I agree with you totally.  There is nothing nicer than a relationship full exciting sex and does wonders for your
confidence.

I wasn't being mean about porsche, just doesn't look like a cat for the photo  

Kate - I think you need to get some  n in tonight


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I had it last night maybe thats why its on my mind!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Well ladies

Feeling a little better, although have started to sneeze, will sit across the room from everyone else, like a billy no mates, or maybe will sit next to NVH 

Wildcat, glad all went well with your scan, and will take your advise, get some vit c, looking forward to meeting you, myself and dh had a look at your website, he was very interested in your history with regards to Metallica etc

Well as things stand at the moment i will hopefully make it, really annoyed as af due yesterday, still no sign, so looks like if it she does not show soon no tx till after xmas for me, i am never late, just shows that when you have something on your mind or under the weather your whole cycle goes out the window.

Ktx, i think you look lovely wait till you see me, i look like olive oil off popeye 

Everyone always asks me if i am anorexic, really annoying as i eat like a horse, just made to be skinny, although getting abit of the old middle aged spread.

Mr W, i prefere a homely comfy cushion


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

My hump didn't come out!  

Feeling the after affects of a session then eh if you know what I mean      Did Elly's website get you in the
mood  

Where do you get tit cuffs from anyway    

Myra aka olive oil     you're coming...lucky thing you be able to eat anything


----------



## sarah38 (Jun 14, 2006)

Phew, finally got on here after a hectic day. It looks as though we may finish early so I may be sat looking vey lonely until you all get to the restaurant.

Did we work out whose name it is booked under or am I just asking for the big table. I'm going to be in my frumpy work clothes as its too far to go to change at home first.

Luc, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I was really hoping it was your time with those blasts. 

See you all later

Sarah x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

WIldcat, I've covered Sock's ears, HE would be very upset to be called a she, even if he is lacking in a certain department having had the snip! Well with cats it's more like shelling peas apparently. He had to be done very young as he was rather advanced in that way - used to get rather over excited having his tummy tickled!

Mr W, being a bit not up on these sorts of things I don't really know what Pierce Brosnan or Johnny Depp look like so I could happily believe you look like them!

All this hair talk - I think I had better iron mine for tonight - make a bit of an effort, even if I am in jeans! 

Better go and get ready to do some work.
Mx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash what are tit cuffs


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Like hand cuffs but for your tits    I'm sure I saw some on elly's website  

Some jokes....    

One day, a man came home and was greeted by his 
wife dressed in a very Sexy nightie. "Tie me up," she purred, "and you can 
do anything you want." 
So he tied her up and went golfing.                        
************************************************** 
A woman came home, screeching her car into the driveway, and ran into the 
house.  She slammed the door and shouted at the top of her lungs, "Honey, 
pack your bags.  I won the lottery!" The husband said, "Oh my God!  What should I 
pack, beach stuff or mountain  stuff?"  "Doesn't matter," she said. "Just get 
out." 
************************************************** 
Marriage is a relationship in which one person 
is always right, and the other is a husband. 
************************************************** 
A Polish immigrant went to the DMV to apply for 
a driver's license.  First, of course, he had to take an eye sight test. 
The optician showed him a card with the letters: 
                       'C Z W I X N O S T A C Z.' 
"Can you read this?" the optician asked. 
"Read it?" the Polish guy replied, "I know the guy." 
************************************************** 
Mother Superior called all the nuns together and said to them, "I must tell 
you all something. We have a case of gonorrhea in the convent." 
"Thank God," said an elderly nun at the back. "I'm so tired of chardonnay."                    
************************************************** 
A wife was making a breakfast of fried eggs for her husband. 
Suddenly, her husband burst into the kitchen. "Careful," he said, "CAREFUL! Put in some more 
butter! Oh my GOD! You're cooking too many at once. TOO MANY! Turn 
them! TURN THEM NOW! We need more butter. Oh my GOD! WHERE 
are we going to get MORE BUTTER? They're going to 
STICK! Careful . CAREFUL!  I said be CAREFUL! You 
NEVER listen to me when you're cooking! Never! Turn them! 
Hurry up! Are you CRAZY? Have you LOST your mind? Don't 
forget to salt them. You know you always forget to salt them. Use 
the salt. USE THE SALT! THE SALT!" 
The wife stared at him. "What in the world is wrong with you? 
You think I don't know how to fry a couple of eggs?" 
The husband calmly replied, "I just wanted to show you 
what it feels like when I'm driving." 
              
************************************************* 
Fifty-one years ago, Herman James, a North Carolina mountain man, was 
drafted by the Army.  On his first day in basic training, the Army issued him a comb. 
That afternoon the Army barber sheared off all his hair. 
On his second day, the Army issued Herman a toothbrush. 
That afternoon the Army dentist yanked seven of his teeth. 
On the third day, the Army issued him a jock strap 
The Army has been looking for Herman for 51 years.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh 

By the way, you do know that you are sitting next to me, sneezes and all


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Nooooooooo way Myra - i'm an de-regs!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Nvh, only joking hun, i am not that ill, promise, i will not breathe


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Myra... i'll bring a dust mask just in case    If I see you turning blue i'll give you a nudge    
Only kidding chick


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

lol


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Anyway girls have a short meeting and then i'm off !  

See you all later and for those who aren't coming have a good evening....you'll be missed


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

What time do you think you'll be there Sarah?  Myy train gets to Woking about 6.45 and I'm getting a cab straight there so I should be there about seven so hopefully you won't be on your own for long.  Frumpy work clothes for me too - I meant to be all organised and take a change of clothes, but as usual I got up too late!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Girls - have a great evening


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Have a great evening Girls


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ktx - love the hair !!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

KTX- oh poo I thought you were going - I'm getting confused as the list is long.    We will have to make do witht he pic then for now

I wont be wearing jeans - but that is only because I can't fit into them any more - the drugs made me gain weight   and I can't be bothered to get more yet so it's a skirt for me tonight.

We will be there about 7ish - I have to do something with my hair though, it looks like I've been dragged through a hedge!

Minow - oops, didn't mean to offend your pussy!  I do hope SHE wasn't offended! I can fix her up on a date with Rasher - he's good with the ladies...


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Have a good evening ladies   Look forward to some stories tomorrow to keep me busy and forget I am in this hell hole   

Like the hair Kate  

love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

BENDY WHERE ARE YOU?

I've sent you a PM - do you need a lift??


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Om my goodness WIldcat - this is all going horribly wrong - SHE is not a SHE but She is a HE!!!!!!!!!
lol
Mx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Minow has a boy cat
Emma has a girl Cat


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OH NO Minow - ok I'll shut up now    I think I have a mushy brain tonight  - ok HE can go on a date with Squeaker - she is a little madame


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Nvh   tut cuffs   you make me   myra as olive oil  

Kate-Loving the hair hun, you look lovely and you havent got make up on  

Myra-Glad your coming see you at 7pm at the nuffield 

Wildcat-Please bring the whip and gimps mask too for nvh to keep her    

Dont think Bendy is coming typical   you wait young lady we will track you down


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Still no sign of Bendy - I'm leaving at 6.30pm!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to confuse it all, I have a boy cat and a girl cat (hence the piccie of 2 cats!) but it was the boy cat that got burnt last night. Also not going to let them date each other as they are brother and sister!

Gona leave something after 6.30. Dressed up my jeans! So whoever said they wouldn't sit near me if i was scruffy doesn't have to worry  

Just wanted to say hello to all the lovelies who can't come tonight. We will miss you and will think of you. I hope you all have lovely evenings. *see* you all tomorrow.
lol
Minow x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy - you are in trouble girl!!    

I just found this new ticker - if this is upsetting to anyone on here  - PLEASE speak up, or PM me privately - I will understand and change it. I just found this by accident and I thought it was pretty cool, but will understand if it's going to make you sad. 

Right I'm off - see you all in a bit!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Elly I think it is a great ticker !!!!

Must go now otherwise I will be late have a good time all

ktx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey, we slip right down the board when you chatterboxes aren't around!!! Hope you are all having a good time. Just got in from seeing my lovely (!) clients and the buserelin has already kicked in and I'm a really ratty old cow!!!!!

[fly]







[/fly]

Don't forget to post photos please


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

luc so sorry to see your news     you and dh look after yourselves


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Morning my lovelies

Minow props her eyes open in an attempt to look awake!.........I don't do late nights!   

Was really nice to meet everyone yesterday, just such a shame it wasn't a round table as some i really only got to say hello to. Mind you that's probably all I really wanted to say to Emma!     (only joking)

Right now then here's the list so who wasn't there    
Ali
Emma 74 + Pile
minow
sho
Wildcat
Mr Wildcat
NVH
Monkeylove
Sarah
Myra
Gill
Karen 
Bendybird
Barney Bear
Jules
steffan

I know Bendy wasn't - hope all is ok my love
But then I get a little confused, was it Steffan?

Shona - thanks for arranging it and thanks ever so much for the cakes. They were yummy (and dh I get one each to have with tea later). You are a complete star....watch out now, we'll all be popping round for tea!   

lol
Minow x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

morning!!

I've only just got up which is really late for me.

You're welcome Minow  . My Pleasure.
I don't know who was missing last night. There was one lady next to Emma who I missed having a proper conversation with.   Hello lady!!  If we could only find out who that lady was, then we'd know who was missing!!! We're like a couple of detectives 

I had a really good time. As I was saying to Gill and kath, it was nice to feel equal to everybody there. I wasn't left out of the conversation once which is so unusual nowadays. Eventually is always descends into pregnancy and babies and then I have nothing to contribute, so last night was so refreshing. And because I've been left unattended by my husband, Iwasn't lonely all night either   Thanks girls

Ali- I've really been thinking about you. I hope you're ok


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Sho-Thanks for the cakes they were yummy  

Minow-I know the feeling hun im knackered only got out of bed so off to work after a lovely shower 
Bendy and steffan-Where were you  

Wildcat-What ticker   it looks the same


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had a great night out - as did MrW (even though he didn't get to talk to you all) - I think I can just about remember who everyone was! If it wasn't for us in there last night the restaurant would have been very quiet! 

Sho I ate your cake in the car on the way home - It was delicious, I think I'm going to have to beg you for the recipie! I will be eating MrW's mid morning with a nice latte coffee.

Nvh, I'll pm you with my email address in a bit, if you send me the pic we had taken last night I'll put it up so we can all see it 

I believe it was Steffan and Bendy who didn't turn up, I hope everything is ok with them.

Emma - my new ticker was removed by the mods - I did worry a little about it, so I'm back to my old one.

Ali, it was great to see you smiling last night. Luc how are you today?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Wildcat-What was the ticker then   why did they remove it


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma, it has a line on it with the weekly development of bubs, I've put it on my blog instead http://ellyrussell.blogspot.com/ the one I put on here was a little different as I chose the greyed out version of the pics rather than a rainbow background. Apparently these ones are banned on here.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning all, glad to hear that your all had a good time, and you all pretty much got there I am impressed.

Who was last there??

Shame Bendy didn't make it again - what is she like aye!! I hope her other half didnt do anything to him UH Hum wrist again !

So come on then girls spread the gossip

Debs hope you are all ok today after your op.

Elly I loved your ticker I thought it was very informative did they give you a reason for removing it?

Ktx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi KT

Wish you had come last night. We had a geat time but I don't there was any gossip really, or maybe I just missed it all  It was nice that so many people came, but it was a shame some didn't turn up. I felt bad because I had rung up AGAIN on Tuesday and asked them add somebody on and then there were some empty seats. Not to worry though they made quite a bit of money out of us last night. It would have been much more if we'd all be drinking though.

I don't know who was last actually!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Kt - they said it's banned as it offends some people 

Sho - don't worry about it, they made plenty from us last night - just think how empty it would have been without us!!


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly I think your blog is great


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

It was really nice to meet everyone last night - Sho, thanks for organising and for the cake - delicious!

Feeling a bit tired this morning - I'm not used to late weeknights at the moment and have another busy work day today unfortunately. Oh well, at least tomorrow is Friday. I am only sorry that I didn't manage to speak properly to everyone - Mr and Mrs Wildcat, I didn't get a chance to say how pleased I was that your scan was fine yesterday.

Sorry that some people weren't able to make it - next time hopefully!

Luc - really sorry to hear about news - take lots of care of yourself  

Speak soon


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I think if i wanted to eat there last night, without us lot in there, I probably wouldn't have because you're right it was really quiet.

Minow- I've just posted on that thread about womans hour. I have to say that totally understan where you were coming from. I thought the "blah blah" comment from "Fidget" was unecessary. Its a valid point at the end of the day, and one that I for one have voiced a couple of times. Its rude to dismiss someones opinion as "blah blah". Very Geetaesk I thought.

Emma- did you every encounter this Geeta woman at St Georges? I know Sarah said she knew of her


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I agree with Sho I thought Fidgets comments were rather head in the sand like and I totally agree with Minows comments


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning all! 

Luc- Im so sorry to hear your news   you take care of each other!  

Lovely to meet you all last night  I was so scared  but I shouldn't have been because you were all lovely and the evening whizzed by, it was so nice to be around people who know where your coming from! Cheers everyone! 

I feel I must apologise if your food was naff last night, as I reccommended the restaurant  ,But I haven't been to Nino's for over a year (disclaimer disclaimer!)   and the last time I did go it was lovely! but to be honest, its more about the company which was great! 

Hi to everyone who didn't manage to make last night you were missed  and hi to everyone I didn't say hi to last night!    

Emma- please don't hold it against me! I know you are probably used to grander venues and menus, being a lady who lunches, pretends to work and has domestic staff but I am truly sorry!


Nice buns sho   thanks for making them they were yum!

Barney- hope your Mum stayed awake to see you!



See ya
Gill xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I've obviously missed something!!

who wasn't happy with their food then? Mine was yummy. I had tortelloni. Creamy cheesy sauce, which is all I ask for in a pasta sauce so I was quite happy. Were people unimpressed then? Obviously its all round to Gills next time


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

I had pizza which was also really nice - I love spag bol and lasagne, but often dont eat that out as it's always hit and miss as to whether you'll get a nice  meaty dish or a dry, nasty bowl of yuk! Pizza is usually pretty good wherever you go!

The breadsticks were YUMMY!!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat-   Oh yeah you were addicted to them weren't you. this is obviously the way forward for you. Fill yourself with bread sticks to make your self feel better and keep away the vom!! by the way, is morning sickness kicking in yet?

Karens pizza looked yummy as well. I reckon it was Emma moaning because shes used to her pizza having caviar on it  

KT- Theres obviously a lot of bias on that thread. I don't think they can see it from any other perspective because they seem to all be treated by her.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Sho I agree they seem stuck in there own little world and to end up having a heart attack from IVF treatment who on earth did she go to before that sounds mindblowing !! But I do think she is in the real minority and isnt considering the normal situations of the majority of women


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

There cannot be only one way of doing things!!! Because we are all different. Put it this way, if I had a heartattack through IVF, I would know then that I either had a problem before the IVF or that this doctor is crap. If it was the latter I would take steps to sue him, becuase heartattack is not one of the side effects i am aware of. Breast cancer, cervical cancer, osteoporosis, damaged, ovaries, OHSS and all that yes. I've read about it and decided all by myself that its a worth while risk. I don't need anybody to tell me that I'm not able to way up the risks for myself and then impose restrictions on me. As I tried to say, I would atually be ok because I am a good responder but I have the ability to empathise with other people for whom further restrictions might mean the end of their treatment. As you said surely that isn't fair when people are desperately trying to get 60 year olds pregnant.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

What insensitive people you are.

I thought that this website was a great help to me during my fertility treatment, but I now see that it is not as supportive as I thought.

For you information a heart attack is one of the things associated with OHSS. How dare you assume that I should have known a had a heart problem or knew the dr was crap as you so eloquently put it, unless you know all the facts


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

How ironic that you mention insensitivity! Once again, I think you may need to re read what I said!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Sho yeah they were nice - I like the skinny ones better than ones you get in the supermarket!  Sickness is ok as long as I eat when I start to feel hungry which is good as in the past when I had the ectopics I had MS really bad and threw up most days! So I was expecting the same.

Kt - I read that thread, and yeah the person who had the heart attack must have been on a very large dose - but also you have to wonder was it the drugs or was it just going to happen anyway? Heart attacks are something that can happen to anyone at any time with no warning (as I mentioned in a post the other day about my dad).

Oooo blue sky just appeared! It's been peeing with rain all night.

Just to add, I just saw Lee's post on here - Lee I dont' think Kt/sho was being insensitve - just merely making a comment. To help us inderstand your situation better can you clarify that the HA was absolutley caused by the drugs? and what dose were you on? (so we can be better aware of the dose for those who respond poorly)  May I also say I'm sorry to hear you had a heart attack. This must have been awful.


----------



## LEECOWDEN (May 24, 2005)

The heart attack was a side effect of OHSS, and I was only on 100mg tablets of clomid!!! No family history, normal weight, good diet. It was a clot, that developed in the heart as a direct side effect of taking fertility medication.


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

er whats going on here then   Best get back to work me thinks


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm very sorry you had a heart attack. But look how the drive to have a child made you continue down this perilous path of treatment. Had I been in your position I probably would have carried on as well, knowing the risks. My point is this: in your circumstances you weighed up the risks to your health and continued. Other women who may need a massive dose of FSH can do the same thing. With an upper limit decided by someone other than your consultant who knows you, your medical history etc, I'm saying that that choice is taken away from a woman altogether and that in my opinion is unfair. I am able to see it from someone elses perspective and I think that your doctor has now marginalised those women potentially. If she gets her way, thousands of women will be denied the chance that you and I have had because someone thinks that she is unable to weigh up the same risks that you have been able to. 

Sometimes yuo have to see it from another perspective, and I still say it is unfair to deny a woman who is young but who may need a large dose of FHS to get one viable embryo, when on the other hand you are pouring money into getting pensioners pregnant. Theres more than one way to do things


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Lee thats awful, I'm pleased to see though that you are now pg and will get your dream.  I think that the other ladies had assumed it was menopur or other stims drugs that you might have been on as these were thr drugs being discussed in the radio 4 show.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Wildcat- I hope you've got your feet up today!! Out late last night and everything you should be taking it easy today.

Forgot to tell everyone last night that I had a reading from Leslie!!!! I'm a believer


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

OMG sho - you never said you naughty girl!      Spill the beans - what did she say!!  YOu can't tell us you had one then not give us the details - thats like torture!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

I actually wanted to know about my brother because I don't at the moment have a great deal of faith in the old IVF. I asked her to tell me about passed family, work and current living family.

Anyway she started by saying that she contact my grandfather on my moms side who is someone I have never known and would never want to know. She told me things about him that I couldn't confirm or deny and I checked with my mom later and she was absolutely right. My mom had done some digging around in his past, which I knew about but never really knew all the outcomes. Anyway Lesley said that the investigation had revealed siblings but that there was one missing, and my mom confirmed this and said that there was a brother who she was never able to find.... I never knew this at all which to me proves how genuine she is.

she told me alot about my father and all the way throuh seemed to be kind of talking to him. Again she told me stuff I had no way of confirming or denying and had to ask my mom about and she was right. Little things like knowing that my dad had gone home to support the family. I thought he had gone back to Jamiaca to visit his mother. I knew that he had taken my sister and that he was there for a matterof months, but I thought it was a visit because he took my sister. My mom told me no he did actually go to support her, to give her money and sort out her housing. she confirmed my feelings about my dad and knew that my brother had driven himself mad looking  to be reunited with his family. In actual fact this is true, he has had a nervous breakdown because he felt disenfranchised with the family.

she did  pick up on the IVF. she knew that I was able to get pregnant naturally but that we were going down the medical route for speed. Thats true as well.

She knew my brother was taken very suddenly. He was murdered. she said I had a baby brother that had died which I denied, she insisted there was a baby brother and of course there was. My mom had had a miscarriage years ago and it was identical boys.

So very acurate!


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=71129.new#new


----------

